# ASF Site Performance



## Joe Blow

Some of you may have noticed the forums are loading a little slower than usual at certain times of the day. ASF has been getting very busy recently and we are rapidly outgrowing our current hosting. I plan on staying with the same company but need to upgrade to cope with all the visitors that stop by every day. Last month ASF received an average of 1,300 visitors a day.

However, at the moment my host is in the midst of moving to a new datacentre and as a consequence it will be anywhere up to a month before I can upgrade. So you may all just have to bear with me during this transitional period. I'm hoping we will hang on just fine until this upgrade occurs.

When I ugrade the hosting I also hope to upgrade to the latest version of this forum software. It just so happens that a new version is going to be released within the next few weeks so hopefully things will work out nicely timing-wise.

The new version of this software has many new features which I know you will all find very useful. I also plan to trial a live chat feature and see how that goes. I think the ASF community is large enough now so that by introducing a live chat room it wont take away from the forums. Those who wish to use the live chat feature can do so and those who wish to just access and post in the forums will simply carry on as usual. Who knows, we may even get some of the long term forum lurkers to register and join us.   

Anyway, just thought I'd keep everyone updated. If you experience times of the day where the forums are a little slower than usual, I apologise. Help is on the way and I'm hoping in about a month we will have upgraded both the hosting and the forum software.


----------



## ctp6360

Joe do you need any donations to help contribute to the costs of the new server, I'd be happy to put up $100 if it helps?


----------



## Joe Blow

Thank you for your kind offer, Chris. Any amount helps and is always welcomed.

If they wish, members and visitors can make a donation to ASF via credit card or Paypal by clicking on the 'Paypal Donate' button at the bottom of the page or via cheque (made out to Aussie Networks) at:

P.O. Box 1130
Carindale, QLD 4152

All donations are sincerely appreciated and will go towards the running costs of the site.


----------



## crackaton

I'd gladly donate 100$ but I'm out on the street yet again. Maybe if POO POG and POS rise I can chip in a buck or two.


----------



## Joe Blow

A big thank you to the couple of people who have made donations so far.

Your generosity is very much appreciated!


----------



## blueroo

Joe,

I think I read somewhere that you are currently hosted in the US. It sounds like you have a good relationship with your current host, but believe me, the site would download a lot quicker if hosted in Australia with a good host.

I have had many sites hosted both here and the US over the years, and the Aussie hosted sites win hands-down. The only problem is finding a good host as there are many that promise you the world and deliver nothing.

Anyway, many thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## anon

Joe, I would think that any donations to ASF can be claimed as tax deductions, being in a similar category as subscriptions to other stock market related information. Yes?

I've decided to discontinue my subscription to the Shares Magazine and will be happy to send you a $50 cheque instead of sending it to the said mag. 

anon


----------



## Joe Blow

anon said:
			
		

> I've decided to discontinue my subscription to the Shares Magazine and will be happy to send you a $50 cheque instead of sending it to the said mag.




anon,

Thank you very much for your offer of a donation. All donations are very gratefully accepted. Feel free to send any cheques to the address I listed above.   



			
				blueroo said:
			
		

> I think I read somewhere that you are currently hosted in the US. It sounds like you have a good relationship with your current host, but believe me, the site would download a lot quicker if hosted in Australia with a good host.




Hi blueroo... yes, I'm lucky my current host understands the needs of forums which tend to eat up more server resources the busier they get. Unfortunately I haven't had much to do with hosting in Australia and wouldn't know where to start looking. If you have any suggestions please let me know. The thought of changing hosts gives me nightmares as the last experience I had was a very painful one. I plan on staying with my current host as long as they maintain their current level of service, which is excellent. However down the track it may be a different story.


----------



## ctp6360

Joe in about 70 days I will have a 20mbs/20mbs connection in King St Newtown where I am setting up my new office, we can talk about hosting it there for free if you like. I certainly don't need all that bandwidth!


----------



## Joe Blow

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Joe in about 70 days I will have a 20mbs/20mbs connection in King St Newtown where I am setting up my new office, we can talk about hosting it there for free if you like. I certainly don't need all that bandwidth!




Wow.... thanks for your offer Chris! Let me know when you get everything sorted out and we can discuss it further then. It certainly does sound like you'll have some bandwidth to spare!


----------



## ctp6360

Yeah! Its actually cheaper for me to get that connection installed than it is to get 2mbs/2mbs SHDSL. I'm going to be able to run a callcentre of 12 people using VOIP, all our office internet usage (17 people), and probably 10-20 web servers comfortably, plus I could probably provide wireless internet to local shops if any of them need it. Its a fantastic deal! Its with Exetel just to give them a plug


----------



## Joe Blow

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Yeah! Its actually cheaper for me to get that connection installed than it is to get 2mbs/2mbs SHDSL. I'm going to be able to run a callcentre of 12 people using VOIP, all our office internet usage (17 people), and probably 10-20 web servers comfortably, plus I could probably provide wireless internet to local shops if any of them need it. Its a fantastic deal! Its with Exetel just to give them a plug




It does sound like you're going to be very busy! Good luck with everything and let me know how it goes!


----------



## ctp6360

Hey Ants I can't reply to your PM unless you free up some space


----------



## Happy

Ctp6360,
How do you know if somebody’s box is overflowing with posts?

Do they bounce back?


----------



## ctp6360

It literally tells you like 

"Ants private message box is full, you will have to wait until he deletes some messages"

or something like that!


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi everyone...

I realise ASF is running slow right now. My apologies for the inconvenience.

I have contacted the host and hopefully everything will be back to normal soon.

Please bear with me.


----------



## Joe Blow

Everything seems to be back to normal now.

Thank you for your patience and my apologies again for the inconvenience. 

The host is still trying to figure out what went wrong but hopefully it wont happen again!


----------



## krisbarry

Glad to hear.  I thought it was my end this morning, too many 40 degree days in Adelaide, is making my broadband connection very slow.

I was just about to put my modem in the freezer to cool it down.

We are about to crack an all time record here, with the longest heavewave ever recorded in the history of Adelaide. Damn hot


----------



## sam76

Stop_the_clock said:


> Glad to hear.  I thought it was my end this morning, too many 40 degree days in Adelaide, is making my broadband connection very slow.
> 
> I was just about to put my modem in the freezer to cool it down.
> 
> We are about to crack an all time record here, with the longest heavewave ever recorded in the history of Adelaide. Damn hot




I heard that on the ABC this morning - I feel for you Kris.

Good to see ASF up and running again i was going into withdrawls

ASF - The crack cocaine of stock forums


----------



## 2BAD4U

Hi Joe,

Wanted to know if anyone else is having problems today.  ASF is running real slow (pages taking ages to load or timing out with the "cannot display webpage" message).

All other sites are working fine, only ASF I'm having problems with.

Cheers
Warren


----------



## chops_a_must

2BAD4U said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone else is having problems today.  ASF is running real slow (pages taking ages to load or timing out with the "cannot display webpage" message).
> 
> All other sites are working fine, only ASF I'm having problems with.
> 
> Cheers
> Warren




Same.


----------



## Joe Blow

2BAD4U said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone else is having problems today.  ASF is running real slow (pages taking ages to load or timing out with the "cannot display webpage" message).
> 
> All other sites are working fine, only ASF I'm having problems with.
> 
> Cheers
> Warren






chops_a_must said:


> Same.




Is anyone else finding ASF a bit slow today?


----------



## sails

Joe Blow said:


> Is anyone else finding ASF a bit slow today?



Yes, very slow this morning and slow sometimes this avo.


----------



## Smurf1976

I've had a few problems with threads not wanting to open lately but it seems OK now.


----------



## Prospector

It has been unavailable several times today, also, until this last log in, it was refreshing three times before it would stop so I could see the forum.  It did that a few months ago and had been fixed until I think, maybe a few days ago it started again.


----------



## Green08

I've had no problems with slowness or cutting out. Thank you Joe for asking.


----------



## bluelabel

I have had probs too with the cannot display the webage screen appearing.  just this site though.

:bier:

blue


----------



## Kauri

was having problems in the depth of the night last night, Chops also... and there wasn't many people on at the time....  even the lurkers were thin on the ground...

Cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## Julia

Site generally slow in the last week or ten days, especially noticed the home page loading then disappearing, returning, disappearing two or three times before staying put.   (apologies for the non-technical language).
Screens very slow to change.


----------



## chops_a_must

It's getting very annoying having to click, "try again" all the time.


----------



## Prospector

All good now, and the home page doesn't keep automatically refreshing anymore (that's the technical term for it Julia


----------



## MS+Tradesim

Just wanted to add I too had loading/slowness issues on Thurs, Fri but noticed improvement on Sat and back to normal today (Sun). No idea what that means but may be useful for you Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for the feedback everyone! 

It looks like it might have just been a temporary issue.

If you encounter any slowness in the future feel free to bump this thread and let me know!


----------



## Ageo

Not sure why this happens Joe but sometimes when im loading a page it times out, then i refresh it and loads in a flash. Happens alot


----------



## MrBurns

Never noticed the this site slow, are you guys still on dial up ?


----------



## Ageo

MrBurns said:


> Never noticed the this site slow, are you guys still on dial up ?




cable my friend which can be quicker than ADSL2 at times


----------



## MrBurns

Ageo said:


> cable my friend which can be quicker than ADSL2 at times




It could be your connection rather than the ASF site.


----------



## rub92me

Hi Joe; site seems sluggish this evening, with response times >15 secs (intermittent)
atdmt.com seems to be causing the problem (whatever that is, but it displays waiting for atdmt.com when it's hanging)


----------



## Julia

Joe, I have the same comment, but more in the mornings than the evenings.
It seems to be associated with the advertising on the Home Page.  There is always a conspicuous delay in returning to the Home Page full screen, as distinct from going to Forum Jump and omitting the Home page.
I suppose this is essentially what is intended, i.e. that members focus on the advertising before being able to access the forum content.


----------



## Joe Blow

Have discussed this issue with the host and they have done some optimising.

Can those who were exeriencing some sluggishness let me know if they have noticed any improvement in site performance? 

Thanks!


----------



## noirua

Internet Explorer can be slow at times and having a selection of browsers will help. Avant, Flock (US version better), Maxthon and Opera, are good ones to switch between.
There are draw backs in that Flock and Opera cannot be magnified, but Flock does have a carry with you spell check.


----------



## Julia

Several times recently, just after logging on, I've had the screen freeze.
Have to close down, get the message from Microsoft that a problem has occurred, send the error report, then log on again and it's OK the second time.  Anyone else having this difficulty?
Not happening anywhere else.


----------



## white_crane

Recently (last couple of day), I logged in and viewed a couple of threads, then for some strange reason, no pages from this site would load.  I opened another site (that I hadn't already visited) and it worked, so it wasn't my connection.

Edit:
By some miracle I was able to log out.  When I logged back in again, it worked fine.


----------



## sails

Have noticed lately this path including doubleclick.net at the bottom of the screen.  See image below. Only seems to be on ASF.  Is this something wrong with my PC - or does it somehow help ASF?

Sometimes the pages take a long time to load - again seems to be only ASF.

From time to time, ASF freezes when loading a thread and then when pressing Alt+Ctrl+Del to display windows task manager, there are two instances of the thread I am wanting to look at.   It takes some time for it to shut down, and then it shuts down all IE windows.  On sending an error report, MS says it is a fault of MS windows but they don't currently have a fix.  LOL, then MS wanted to know why I didn't like their response...

Just wondering if these two issues are related?  Does anyone else have this happening?  Any techies have any ideas?

Any ideas, Joe?


----------



## MrBurns

sails said:


> Have noticed lately this path including doubleclick.net at the bottom of the screen.  See image below. Only seems to be on ASF.  Is this something wrong with my PC - or does it somehow help ASF?
> 
> Sometimes the pages take a long time to load - again seems to be only ASF.
> 
> From time to time, ASF freezes when loading a thread and then when pressing Alt+Ctrl+Del to display windows task manager, there are two instances of the thread I am wanting to look at.   It takes some time for it to shut down, and then it shuts down all IE windows.  On sending an error report, MS says it is a fault of MS windows but they don't currently have a fix.  LOL, then MS wanted to know why I didn't like their response...
> 
> Just wondering if these two issues are related?  Does anyone else have this happening?  Any techies have any ideas?
> 
> Any ideas, Joe?




Doubleclick is an ad server, counts clicks to an ad for client reports.


----------



## sails

MrBurns said:


> Doubleclick is an ad server, counts clicks to an ad for client reports.




Thanks Mr Burns - apologies for my ignorance, but why does it do that every time I simply open an ASF thread?


----------



## MrBurns

sails said:


> Thanks Mr Burns - apologies for my ignorance, but why does it do that every time I simply open an ASF thread?




I'm only guessing but I presume Doubleclick track every page., I cant see it because the pages load so quickly.

If you go to a page then go view/source from the menu at the top and scroll to the bottom you'll see a referrence to NetRatings  they track how popular the site is and Postclick, they sell ads on the site and track the performance using Doubleclick.


----------



## So_Cynical

sails said:


> apologies for my ignorance, but why does it do that every time I simply open an ASF thread?




All part of Google advertising...every click it should load a different ad, on some sites 
there targeted at your particular likes, what u have clicked on or searched for before.

Also sails u should be using Firefox not IE...anything but IE. :nono:

http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi everyone,

I noticed these delays a couple of times today also for the first time and like others here I noticed that it appeared to be a Doubleclick issue. I will look into it and see if I can get assurances that it wont happen again.


----------



## sails

MrBurns said:


> I'm only guessing but I presume Doubleclick track every page., I cant see it because the pages load so quickly.
> 
> If you go to a page then go view/source from the menu at the top and scroll to the bottom you'll see a referrence to NetRatings  they track how popular the site is and Postclick, they sell ads on the site and track the performance using Doubleclick.




Yeah, would be nice if it was so quick I couldn't see it!  Have never known ASF to be so slow - perhaps a problem with my PC.  But then it mainly seems to be when in ASF.



So_Cynical said:


> All part of Google advertising...every click it should load a different ad, on some sites
> there targeted at your particular likes, what u have clicked on or searched for before.
> 
> Also sails u should be using Firefox not IE...anything but IE. :nono:
> 
> http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/




Google are a bit invasive at that rate  

Have downloaded mozilla - but it's messed up the nice order I had in my favourites in IE. It does seem a bit faster though - thanks Cynical 



Joe Blow said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I noticed these delays a couple of times today also for the first time and like others here I noticed that it appeared to be a Doubleclick issue. I will look into it and see if I can get assurances that it wont happen again.




Joe, those redirections still seem be slowing page loading process considerably.  Have attempted to block both doubleclick and atdmt in security settings - will see if that makes any difference.


----------



## MrBurns

I'm getting email notifications days late , is this a known issue ?


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> I'm getting email notifications days late , is this a known issue ?




This is the first I have heard of it. However, if it is happening to anyone else please let me know in this thread. I will have a look and see if I can figure out why this would be happening.


----------



## MrBurns

My incoming mail is iinet perhaps it's an issue with them, I'm only answering this because I returned to the thread to have a look, I'm still getting very old notifications.


----------



## MrBurns

Just sent myself an email from another account and it works fine


----------



## MrBurns

They might be duplicates actually, emails resent. That might happen when the poster returns to the thread, the system resends the emails, I know it sounds weird but it happened to me once on a site I had, cant remember how it was resolved.


----------



## Julia

Joe I'm still having trouble with the screen freezing and being unable to exit.
Happens every time I'm on ASF but not on any other website.  Have to close the programme down and start again.


----------



## noirua

Julia said:


> Joe I'm still having trouble with the screen freezing and being unable to exit.
> Happens every time I'm on ASF but not on any other website.  Have to close the programme down and start again.



Perfectly OK on Mozilla Firefox/Flock. 
Internet Explorer has had some problems recently, I've given it up for now. Screen froze and kept having to use Ctrl-Alt-Delete. Also some plug-in problems they're trying to resolve. May not be ASF at all.


----------



## noirua

noirua said:


> Perfectly OK on Mozilla Firefox/Flock.
> Internet Explorer has had some problems recently, I've given it up for now. Screen froze and kept having to use Ctrl-Alt-Delete. Also some plugin problems they're trying to resolve. May not be ASF at all.




Adobe Reader 9 quite often causes problems on plugins and has to be completely removed and reinstalled. As soon as I did this all the problems disappeared until that new patch update for IE was installed.


----------



## shaunQ

Julia said:


> Joe I'm still having trouble with the screen freezing and being unable to exit.
> Happens every time I'm on ASF but not on any other website.  Have to close the programme down and start again.




Just some possible tips. Alt F4 always quits the program your in (careful as repeatedly pressing it will close everything open). Make sure your IE and Windows Update is update to date. 

There was a recent high security bug found in IE where they recommended it not be used. At very least, you should consider using Firefox for any banking related things while your experiencing any problems to be safe.

If its an Adobe Flash problem. This site should be no worse than say news.com.au that has lots of flash advertisements.

Google's browser Chrome runs each tab as a separate process so if one tab of Chrome crashes, it doesn't effect everything else that is opened like IE does.

Interestingly (FOR ATTENTION OF JOE). The following JS errors are raised on this page due to the ads which could cause it to lock. (see below).

1. Unsafe JavaScript attempt to access frame with URL https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=393402 from frame with URL http://ad.au.doubleclick.net/adi/N7...~okv=;tile=4;sz=468x60;~sscs=?;ord=613940587?. Domains, protocols and ports must match.

2. Unsafe JavaScript attempt to access frame with URL https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=393402 from frame with URL http://ad.au.doubleclick.net/adi/N7...=1;dcopt=ist;sz=728x90;~sscs=?;ord=613941964?. Domains, protocols and ports must match.

3. [The HTML that caused this error was generated by a script.] Unmatched </embed> encountered.  Ignoring tag. http://ad.au.doubleclick.net/adi/N7...~okv=;tile=4;sz=468x60;~sscs=?;ord=614533635? (line 41)

4. [The HTML that caused this error was generated by a script.] Unmatched </embed> encountered.  Ignoring tag. http://ad.au.doubleclick.net/adi/N7...=1;dcopt=ist;sz=728x90;~sscs=?;ord=614535190? (line 41)


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for the information Shaun.

Will look into this and see if there is anything I can do.

In the meantime if anyone else is experiencing similar issues please let me know about it in this thread.

Julia, just wondering if you are using Internet Explorer as your browser?


----------



## sails

Joe, I have had no further problems with ASF since using Fire Fox.  And it is so much faster than IE.


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for the information Shaun.
> 
> Will look into this and see if there is anything I can do.
> 
> In the meantime if anyone else is experiencing similar issues please let me know about it in this thread.
> 
> Julia, just wondering if you are using Internet Explorer as your browser?



Joe, I switch between IE and Firefox.  The screen freeze has also happened on Firefox but less often.   Firefox, as Sails has said, is faster.  Only problem is when replying to a post and if I want to delete whole paragraphs, IE will let me do this in paragraph blocks but with  Firefox have to do it letter by letter and it gets a bit tedious.


----------



## Julia

shaunQ said:


> Just some possible tips. Alt F4 always quits the program your in (careful as repeatedly pressing it will close everything open). Make sure your IE and Windows Update is update to date.
> 
> There was a recent high security bug found in IE where they recommended it not be used. At very least, you should consider using Firefox for any banking related things while your experiencing any problems to be safe.



Thanks for that, Shaun.   I do use Firefox for anything where security matters.


----------



## awg

I use various forums and websites.

ASF is definitely somewhat slower and more troublesome to load than other comparable sites.

No idea why...just put up with it..with all the time and energy I use mucking about with computer hardware and software recently, wish I had finished my Computer Science degree


----------



## sails

Julia said:


> Joe, I switch between IE and Firefox.  The screen freeze has also happened on Firefox but less often.   Firefox, as Sails has said, is faster.  Only problem is when replying to a post and if I want to delete whole paragraphs, IE will let me do this in paragraph blocks but with  Firefox have to do it letter by letter and it gets a bit tedious.




Julia, I don't seem have that problem of being able to delete as much as I want when replying.  I just highlight the text I want to delete - and then hit the delete key.

I do like the FF spell check which works when in reply mode.  The only thing is I loaded up the US english version of FF not being aware of the spell check when replying to posts.  Might sometime re-install and use UK English version instead.


----------



## Joe Blow

Just wanted everyone to know that I am communicating with ASF's host to see what I can do about improving the site performance.


----------



## Julia

sails said:


> Julia, I don't seem have that problem of being able to delete as much as I want when replying.  I just highlight the text I want to delete - and then hit the delete key.





Thanks for that, Sails.  What I use successfully on IE is Ctrl/Shift /down arrow/delete and this is what doesn't work on FF.  Will use your suggestion.


----------



## noirua

May be helpful for crashing computers: http://getit.rutgers.edu/tutorials/freezes_crashes/media/crash.pdf

Maybe our computers need servicing like cars but more regularly. Don't do it and it does not run properly.


----------



## Julia

At about 6.30 am I couldn't access ASF via either IE or FF.
Got this message:


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi Julia,

ASF's host was doing some work on the site at that time. My apologies for the inconvenience. Am trying my best to get ASF running a little smoother for all concerned.

Let me know if you notice any difference, be it negative or positive.


----------



## Julia

Hi Joe, Thanks.  It didn't matter in the least.
Maybe it's my imagination, but the site seemed to come up in full more quickly just now.


----------



## Julia

Is anyone else finding the site intermittently slow today?   Some screens change quickly as usual, but then I've had about a dozen instances where wait time for a screen to change has been more than 30 seconds.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> Is anyone else finding the site intermittently slow today?   Some screens change quickly as usual, but then I've had about a dozen instances where wait time for a screen to change has been more than 30 seconds.




Hi Julia,

I'm not experiencing any issues here but would be interested in finding out if any other ASF members are.


----------



## MrBurns

Not today but sometimes it hangs but it's intermittent, most of the time I find it's OK.


----------



## Julia

All is fine tonight, Joe.   I wondered if it was my PC this morning, but I didn't have any problem on any other sites.


----------



## seasprite

Is it how I have got my personal settings set as to why there are only 3 pages in the stock Q-Z available for viewing.


----------



## Joe Blow

seasprite said:


> Is it how I have got my personal settings set as to why there are only 3 pages in the stock Q-Z available for viewing.




Go to the Edit Options section of your UserCP and scroll down to "Thread Display Options" (see attachment). Ensure that the "Default Thread Age Cut Off" is set to "Show all threads" and then click "Save Changes" at the bottom of the page.

That should fix it.


----------



## seasprite

Joe Blow said:


> Go to the Edit Options section of your UserCP and scroll down to "Thread Display Options" (see attachment). Ensure that the "Default Thread Age Cut Off" is set to "Show all threads" and then click "Save Changes" at the bottom of the page.
> 
> That should fix it.




marvelous , thanks joe


----------



## MrBurns

Not sure if this is the right thread but I have more experience in IT and commercial web sites than anyone in here, I say that because unless Bill Gates is a member it's true. and I reckon the forum platform used is the best I've ever seen, notifications when there are replies to posts is just about perfect, the ceasing of notifications when you don't respond is brilliant and works perfectly for me anyway, the way the site performs is the #1 reason it's so popular, I would have been out of here months ago if the site frustrated me in any way but it doesn't. 

Well done to all concerned.


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread but I have more experience in IT and commercial web sites than anyone in here, I say that because unless Bill Gates is a member it's true. and I reckon the forum platform used is the best I've ever seen, notifications when there are replies to posts is just about perfect, the ceasing of notifications when you don't respond is brilliant and works perfectly for me anyway, the way the site performs is the #1 reason it's so popular, I would have been out of here months ago if the site frustrated me in any way but it doesn't.
> 
> Well done to all concerned.




Thank you for the feedback! 

It is always good to hear that things are working as they should be and that from the perspective of the average user the process of interacting with the site is a positive, rather than a frustrating experience.


----------



## Julia

Is anyone else finding ASF very slow in recent days?


----------



## trainspotter

Julia said:


> Is anyone else finding ASF very slow in recent days?




Define "slow" ... If you mean that it is taking a long time to load pages on the screen then "NO" is my answer.

If you mean "slow" as in not a lot of action due to people not posting for some reason or another then "YES" is my answer.


----------



## happytown

joe,

understand the need  for advertisers, however with the new fx.pro banner ad (the one with the formula 1 car) on the homepage, it impedes the drop-down search function - the banner appears over the top of the search menu, so you can't type in, indeed if you do you end up just clicking on the ad, other banner ads appear under the drop down search menu

happy to click on ads from the site that are of interest, just not when using the search function

any suggestions

cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

happytown said:


> joe,
> 
> understand the need  for advertisers, however with the new fx.pro banner ad (the one with the formula 1 car) on the homepage, it impedes the drop-down search function - the banner appears over the top of the search menu, so you can't type in, indeed if you do you end up just clicking on the ad, other banner ads appear under the drop down search menu
> 
> happy to click on ads from the site that are of interest, just not when using the search function
> 
> any suggestions
> 
> cheers




This banner is getting taken down shortly until a replacement can be found that goes underneath the drop down menus. Give it an hour or so and it should be gone.


----------



## happytown

thanks joe ... and not just for the incredibly prompt response

cheers


----------



## Trembling Hand

Is this the same problem as above or has it reappeared?


----------



## Joe Blow

One FxPro ad in that spot is now working fine (drop down menus are going over it) but there is a second one in rotation now that isn't. 

I have requested that it be removed. It should be gone within the hour.


----------



## bigdog

Joe,

I could not login last night!

Observed today that there were no postings between Yesterday 09:23 PM
 and Today 12:29 AM.


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe,
> 
> I could not login last night!
> 
> Observed today that there were no postings between Yesterday 09:23 PM
> and Today 12:29 AM.




Hi Bigdog,

Yes, the site was down for a couple of hours late last night due to an issue with the host. Hopefully this will not happen again.

My apologies to all who were inconvenienced by this downtime.


----------



## MrBurns

Site down again ?

If you want some serious hosting options just ask.


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Site down again ?
> 
> If you want some serious hosting options just ask.




Was just a temporary glitch. My host is usually top notch so will give them the benefit of the doubt this time.


----------



## MrBurns

Looks like you're hosted in the US. there are some dodgy operations over there....

Try www.apexhost.com.au cheap and reliable.


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Looks like you're hosted in the US. there are some dodgy operations over there....
> 
> Try www.apexhost.com.au cheap and reliable.




Do they do dedicated? I just see virtual plans on their site.


----------



## explod

MrBurns said:


> Looks like you're hosted in the US. there are some dodgy operations over there....
> 
> Try www.apexhost.com.au cheap and reliable.




Maybe you re onto it, Kitco would not come through about the same time.  Antway, if push come to shove I think they could strangles the whole thing as they pleased.

But I'm not a techi on net stuff, just paranoid maybe


----------



## MrBurns

Joe Blow said:


> Do they do dedicated? I just see virtual plans on their site.




I've had experience with Webcentral, dedicated, not foolproof and cut off a national portal because a bill of $50 was missed, had some bad experiences.

Apex will do dedicated I'm sure but you'll need to contact them, I guess your usage is fairly high, I know it's cheaper in the US but they aren't reliable in my experience.
I would call apex and see what the deal is, I've found them excellent so far.

I've looked at all the options over the years and they are the best so far, unless your in the NineMSN league and you need 
http://www.hostworks.com.au/default.aspx the most expensive host I've ever experienced.

But if you want hands on reliable and honest operators you should give these guys a hearing.

Good luck.


----------



## prawn_86

Off topic, but what websites do/have you run with these sort of need MrBurns? Feel free to PM to keep this thread on topic


----------



## MrBurns

Just had a reply from  a query I sent to Apex it seems they dont do dedicated but it really depends on your needs, I would contact them anyway, nothing to lose and you might get a another good lead.


----------



## MrBurns

Ok Joe,

More from apex, they host a few high traffic sites traffic as follows , and I quote -



> around 3 terabytes per month and have 60 million hits per week. (30% of Ebays market in AU)




I think that well and truly covers your needs, speak to Dave at Apex.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for that Burnsie! 

If I give my current host the flick Apex will be my first port of call.


----------



## MrBurns

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for that Burnsie!
> 
> If I give my current host the flick Apex will be my first port of call.




No problem always glad to help


----------



## MrBurns

AND more - they dont specialise in PHP nor do they run Linux but they would still be happy to speak to you and give you their advice.......so there ya go


----------



## Julia

This site is frustratingly slow today.  Not my PC in that other sites are fine.
Is there any reason this might be happening, Joe?


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> This site is frustratingly slow today.  Not my PC in that other sites are fine.
> Is there any reason this might be happening, Joe?




Hi Julia,

I'm not noticing any significant slowness from my end, although others may.

If anyone else is noticing the site running slow today please let me know in this thread and I will get onto the host about it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

No, its been OK today from the Ville, and we have a longer way to connect than Julia.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser

Yeah m8...........noticing a huge slowness in my reply box and keyboard/post typed times (somekind of lag)... takes a while to show a cursor also.

I thought it was because I havent rebooted in 3 days and that maybe the case but currently feeling maary and will get round to it later


----------



## wayneL

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Julia,
> 
> I'm not noticing any significant slowness from my end, although others may.
> 
> If anyone else is noticing the site running slow today please let me know in this thread and I will get onto the host about it.



Joe,

It was really slow for me a few days ago. But there were several sites doing the same thing, so presumed it was somewhere in between servers or something.

All fine now.


----------



## Julia

Perfectly fine this evening, Joe.


----------



## nomore4s

nunthewiser said:


> Yeah m8...........noticing a huge slowness in my reply box and keyboard/post typed times (somekind of lag)... takes a while to show a cursor also.
> 
> I thought it was because I havent rebooted in 3 days and that maybe the case but currently feeling maary and will get round to it later




I was also having this problem today - especially when I was in the chat room, happened for most of today but would come and go


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe

As you would be aware I frequently log into the "chat" site along with several other regulars. In recent weeks we have regularly been "logged off" with the advice that our connection has expired and we needed to log in again. This can happen several times in the one day and does not appear to be influenced by the number of posts we make while connected. This is frustrating to say the least as the information (previous posts) accessable through the "save" button are lost and we cannot refer back to comments made earlier in the day.

Also, when posting quotes or information to the chat site we are limited by the size (number of characters) that can be cut and pasted to the chat screen. Is there any chance this can be increased?

Thanks and regards


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi Nulla,

I will be looking to either upgrade, fix or replace the chat room software very early in the new year. Please bear with me for a week or so and I promise I will do my best to improve things for all ASF chat room users.


----------



## condog

Hi Joe 

Today only each time I go to submit a post I have to Ctrl A and copy as plenty of times its given a 404 or taken an extra ordinarily long time and failed to submit post.... 

Its a new problem in an otherwise fantasticly functioning forum....except you know who....


----------



## Joe Blow

Looks like it might be time for a new server. Will get onto that early in the new year as well.

Please support ASFs advertisers as they are the ones that make improvements and upgrades possible!


----------



## chubacca

Joe why don't you move your server to a vps like linode. Shared hosting is usually slow in comparison.


----------



## nulla nulla

Thanks Joe. Your efforts are greatly appreciated in keeping this the number one stock forum in Australia. I look forward to 2010 ans a year full of diversity and hopefully prosperity for all the ASF members.


----------



## nioka

Joe, Is it possible to show company announcements from companies on their relative sites as the announcements are released.?

I find that a very usefull tool on another forum that keeps me tuned there on a regular basis.


----------



## nunthewiser

nioka said:


> Joe, Is it possible to show company announcements from companies on their relative sites as the announcements are released.?
> 
> I find that a very usefull tool on another forum that keeps me tuned there on a regular basis.




You dont use a trading platform ?...... Why clog up the threads with umpteen 3b,s 708,s and other mish mash ... thats what a trading platform and www.asx.com.au is for


----------



## Joe Blow

nioka said:


> Joe, Is it possible to show company announcements from companies on their relative sites as the announcements are released.?
> 
> I find that a very usefull tool on another forum that keeps me tuned there on a regular basis.




There are quite a few changes coming to ASF this year and I am hoping this will be one of them, although I cannot say for sure at this stage.

Before the middle of the year (hopefully!) ASF will be undergoing another significant facelift with new content and features added. I am compiling a list of improvements I would like to make and that is definitely on the list.


----------



## Uncle Festivus

The search 'feature' is still dodgy - I get this when I put in a search term (end of the china bull) as key words, and has happened several times before - 



> The search term you specified (of) is under the minimum word length (3) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer. If this term contains a wildcard, please make this term more specific.



The time-out wait is still annoying.


----------



## Joe Blow

Uncle Festivus said:


> The search 'feature' is still dodgy - I get this when I put in a search term (end of the china bull) as key words, and has happened several times before




If you are searching for a phrase, enclose it in quotes: "end of the china bull".

If you're searching for key words as opposed to a phrase simply exclude any words of less than three characters. This is a limitation of the forum software.  



Uncle Festivus said:


> The time-out wait is still annoying.




This is to ease the load on the server and will hopefully be reduced soon. 
(*Please support ASFs advertisers )


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

There have been major problems with Firefox over the last few months.

I have gone back to the last most stable version 3.0.13

It can be downloaded from many free sites, just google it.

ASF is working much faster for me since I uninstalled my newer versions and installed 3.0.13

gg


----------



## Boggo

Garpal Gumnut said:


> There have been major problems with Firefox over the last few months.
> 
> I have gone back to the last most stable version 3.0.13
> 
> It can be downloaded from many free sites, just google it.
> 
> ASF is working much faster for me since I uninstalled my newer versions and installed 3.0.13
> 
> gg




Latest one is good gg, v3.6 rc

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Boggo said:


> Latest one is good gg, v3.6 rc
> 
> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html




Thanks Boggo.

I tried that a few days ago, but the one I mentioned , for me, anyway is faster.

Perhaps Joe, you might check speeds with different browser versions.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Perhaps Joe, you might check speeds with different browser versions.




I've tested them all and Google Chrome is the fastest without a doubt.


----------



## Boggo

For anyone using Firefox where it is slow or "locking up" this will fix it in most cases...

Type "about:config" into the address bar and hit return. Scroll over  ½ way down and look for the following entries:
network.http.pipelining
network.http.pipelining.maxrequests
network.http.proxy.pipelining

Normally the browser will make one request to a web page at a time. When you enable pipelining it will make several at once, which will speed up page loading.

Alter the entries as follows:

Set "network.http.pipelining" to "true"

Set "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests" to some number like 30.
This means it will make 30 requests at once.

Set "network.http.proxy.pipelining" to "true"

Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer.
Name it "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" and set its value to "0".
This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it recieves.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Thanks Drac. A  road test proves this trick reduces site loading speed.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Boggo said:


> For anyone using Firefox where it is slow or "locking up" this will fix it in most cases...
> 
> Type "about:config" into the address bar and hit return. Scroll over  ½ way down and look for the following entries:
> network.http.pipelining
> network.http.pipelining.maxrequests
> network.http.proxy.pipelining
> 
> Normally the browser will make one request to a web page at a time. When you enable pipelining it will make several at once, which will speed up page loading.
> 
> Alter the entries as follows:
> 
> Set "network.http.pipelining" to "true"
> 
> Set "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests" to some number like 30.
> This means it will make 30 requests at once.
> 
> Set "network.http.proxy.pipelining" to "true"
> 
> Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer.
> Name it "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" and set its value to "0".
> This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it recieves.




I've used that trick in the past but wondered whether it increased your use of your allotted gbytes per month before going on to slow.

gg


----------



## drsmith

Zone Alarm antivirus is detecting the following when browsing this site

Trojan.JS.Redirector.ar was found in C:\Users\.........\AppData\Local\MICROSOFT\Windows\TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES\Low\Content.IE5\QADJ0BC8\show_ads[1].js on 1/25/2010 17:59:56


----------



## Joe Blow

drsmith said:


> Zone Alarm antivirus is detecting the following when browsing this site
> 
> Trojan.JS.Redirector.ar was found in C:\Users\.........\AppData\Local\MICROSOFT\Windows\TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES\Low\Content.IE5\QADJ0BC8\show_ads[1].js on 1/25/2010 17:59:56




This is being reported as a false detection on the Kaspersky forums. Kaspersky is the antivirus used by Zone Alarm. It will be fixed in the next update.

http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=155383&pid=1248044&st=0


----------



## Joe Blow

ASF will be moving to a new server today, so at some point the forums will need to be shut down for a little while.

I apologise for any inconvenience this may cause but assure you that loading times and general site performance will be much improved after the site is moved to the new server.


----------



## Miner

Terrific information gathering and thanks for the posting

First time I visited this thread and equally interesting as in the stock chats


----------



## Joe Blow

An attempt was just made to move ASF to the new server but issues were encountered and it has had to be temporarily postponed.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> An attempt was just made to move ASF to the new server but issues were encountered and it has had to be temporarily postponed.




Probably global warming.

Go for a grant from ole Kev07, you might get some pink bats.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> An attempt was just made to move ASF to the new server but issues were encountered and it has had to be temporarily postponed.




The move to the new server is back on and I will be shutting down the forum temporarily in about 15 or 20 minutes from now.

So please, for your own sanity, avoid starting any long, detailed posts until the move to the new server is complete.


----------



## nunthewiser

Now that was strange ........ The forums went offline like you mentioned BUT the chatroom was still working ............. weird stuff man !


----------



## Joe Blow

nunthewiser said:


> Now that was strange ........ The forums went offline like you mentioned BUT the chatroom was still working ............. weird stuff man !




We're only half way there... will let you know when it's all done.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> We're only half way there... will let you know when it's all done.




Okay, ASF has now been moved and we are live on the new server.

I hope that people are noticing slightly improved performance and page loading times.


----------



## Aussiejeff

Joe Blow said:


> Okay, ASF has now been moved and we are live on the new server.
> 
> I hope that people are noticing slightly improved performance and page loading times.




A tad quicker, but I'm only on LO speed ADSL.

I'm sure when I get a super-dooper, cheap hi-speed optic fibre link courtesy of Messrs KRudd & CONRoy I'll notice a BIG difference! 

Chiz,

aj


----------



## Joe Blow

There seems to be a problem with the site search function.

Looking into this.


----------



## Buckfont

Joe have noticed that when a company code is typed in and you hit search, it automatically comes up with `no matches`. Did this with several.

Cheers, Buckfont.


----------



## Joe Blow

Buckfont said:


> Joe have noticed that when a company code is typed in and you hit search, it automatically comes up with `no matches`. Did this with several.
> 
> Cheers, Buckfont.




This is in the process of getting fixed. I'm onto ASF's host about it right now and it will hopefully be back to normal soon. 

Moving to a new server always proves to be a bit of a headache so please bear with me.


----------



## Buckfont

Apologies Joe for not reading your post #138


----------



## Joe Blow

Buckfont said:


> Joe have noticed that when a company code is typed in and you hit search, it automatically comes up with `no matches`. Did this with several.




Still having a bit of trouble with this and will continue to look into it. 

I'll be sure to post an update when it has been fixed.


----------



## nomore4s

Joe,

I'm also having trouble attaching charts now.


----------



## nulla nulla

Watching too much pr0n can do that to you. Try scaling back gradualy from the 16 - 18 hours per day and fit a couple of hours sleep in. That may resolve your problem(s).


----------



## Joe Blow

nomore4s said:


> Joe,
> 
> I'm also having trouble attaching charts now.




Checking into this now.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Checking into this now.




Okay, this has now been fixed. Will just attach an image to this post to make sure.


----------



## Aussiejeff

Joe Blow said:


> Okay, this has now been fixed. Will just attach an image to this post to make sure.




Geez, Joe. I didn't know you had fallen on hard times.

Here's  for a lollipop.


----------



## Joe Blow

Buckfont said:


> Joe have noticed that when a company code is typed in and you hit search, it automatically comes up with `no matches`. Did this with several.




The search function is now working properly again. 



Aussiejeff said:


> Geez, Joe. I didn't know you had fallen on hard times.
> 
> Here's  for a lollipop.




Times are tough! Thanks for the lollipop.


----------



## acouch

hi joe,
why am i getting spam mail joe ?

aussie-stock-futures-list@yahoogroups.com; on behalf of; jessika.rufino [jessika.rufino@yahoo.com]


keeps repeating..is there something i can do to stop it 

thanks

not very smart on computes i must ad 


ac


----------



## Joe Blow

acouch said:


> hi joe,
> why am i getting spam mail joe ?
> 
> aussie-stock-futures-list@yahoogroups.com; on behalf of; jessika.rufino [jessika.rufino@yahoo.com]
> 
> 
> keeps repeating..is there something i can do to stop it
> 
> thanks
> 
> not very smart on computes i must ad
> 
> 
> ac




Hi acouch,

This is not coming from ASF. 

Any emails from me come clearly marked as coming from ASF. The email addresses of ASF members are never shared with any third party and any emails that are sent to members are personally sent by me.

I'm not sure how this spammer got your email address but I can assure you that it had nothing to do with ASF.


----------



## acouch

ok thanks i will just delete when they arrive 

these days you never know

a:couch


----------



## Joe Blow

Just wanted everyone to know that I am aware of the intermittent database errors that ASF is currently experiencing.

The host is hard at work trying to solve the problem so hopefully everything will be back to normal very soon.


----------



## bulldoza

Joe Blow said:


> Hi acouch,
> 
> This is not coming from ASF.
> 
> Any emails from me come clearly marked as coming from ASF. The email addresses of ASF members are never shared with any third party and any emails that are sent to members are personally sent by me.
> 
> I'm not sure how this spammer got your email address but I can assure you that it had nothing to do with ASF.




Hi acouch,

Just passing through this thread and saw your post.  Hopefully you've sorted out the source of your spam by now.

If not, a trap many people fall into is to allow their email address to be displayed on a website somewhere using simply the plain HTML <a> tag with a href attribute and mailto value.  Robots and crawlers just love to simply swallow up email addresses in plain HTML code.

To hide your email address from robots ask the webmaster of any website where you have your email address displayed to display your email address on the appropriate web pages using JavaScript or some server programming language like PHP to generate the javascript to display your email address.

The webmaster should use JavaScript to break up your email address into components and then assemble them on the fly to display your email address on the web page

Robots do not read Javascript and spammers will most often falsify the From: email address, which isn't hard to do with a server side programming language.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that I am aware of the intermittent database errors that ASF is currently experiencing.
> 
> The host is hard at work trying to solve the problem so hopefully everything will be back to normal very soon.




This issue reared its ugly head again today but it looks like it may have finally been nipped in the bud.

Hopefully there will be no further problems.


----------



## nunthewiser

Want me to give em a ring Joe ?


----------



## Joe Blow

nunthewiser said:


> Want me to give em a ring Joe ?




Thanks for the offer Nun, but it's all been taken care of. :bbat:


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for the offer Nun, but it's all been taken care of. :bbat:




Sure about that?


----------



## Joe Blow

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Sure about that?




I thought I was. 

This new server seems to be having some teething problems. Am onto the host again and hopefully things will be sorted out ASAP!


----------



## spooly74

Joe,

Seem to be having issues with the new IB banner.

Just me?


----------



## Joe Blow

Sorry, that was my fault. This has now been fixed.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Just making a note that my CPU level has been sitting at + 95 while at ASF. Other sites have low CPU so it is only happening to me here and recently.


----------



## Solly

Also noticed some wireless network access points are giving "302" to 'many redirects' errors. Happened just recently as well.


----------



## Joe Blow

My apologies to anyone who has been experiencing any unusual slowness while using ASF over the last few days. There were some changes made that have now been rolled back and hopefully things should be back to normal now.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Wysiwyg said:


> Just making a note that my CPU level has been sitting at + 95 while at ASF. Other sites have low CPU so it is only happening to me here and recently.



I fixed my end good. Now at less than 10 CPU and at 00 on idle.


----------



## Josho1

working good my end


----------



## happytown

hey Joe

the IB banner on the home page is over the top of the drop-down menus, so for instance attempting to do a search with the search drop-down menu by typing in a search term will simply take me to IB land


----------



## Joe Blow

happytown said:


> hey Joe
> 
> the IB banner on the home page is over the top of the drop-down menus, so for instance attempting to do a search with the search drop-down menu by typing in a search term will simply take me to IB land




Whoops!  Sorry about that. All fixed now!


----------



## happytown

cheers Joe


----------



## newanimal

Joe,  used to be able to do an advance search on a username and could retrieve the threads wherein that user contributed posts. Now, the search only retrieves the threads that user started or originated. Has that search function been removed or is it me?
thanks.  newanimal


----------



## Joe Blow

newanimal said:


> Joe,  used to be able to do an advance search on a username and could retrieve the threads wherein that user contributed posts. Now, the search only retrieves the threads that user started or originated. Has that search function been removed or is it me?
> thanks.  newanimal




I've just changed the Advanced Search default from "Search Multiple Content Types" to "Search Single Content Type".

Give it another shot now and let me know how you go.


    *


----------



## newanimal

working fine now. thanks! 
NA


----------



## sails

Hi Joe, I haven't been able to log on to ASF at all today.  I emailed another ASF member and found out that it was all working.

I remembered some time ago when you made changes to ASF and various ISPs didn't work for quite some time. Bigpond cable was one of them and I am wondering if that is the problem again.

At the time of writing this post,  I am disconnected from cable and plugged in my backup internet stick with a different provider and got straight to ASF this time.

Do you know what's going on?  If Bigpond cable is the problem, there may be others that are experiencing the same difficulty in accessing your site.

I will try again with cable and see if it still tells me that the server is unavailable.  Will let you know how it goes...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

sails said:


> Hi Joe, I haven't been able to log on to ASF at all today.  I emailed another ASF member and found out that it was all working.
> 
> I remembered some time ago when you made changes to ASF and various ISPs didn't work for quite some time. Bigpond cable was one of them and I am wondering if that is the problem again.
> 
> At the time of writing this post,  I am disconnected from cable and plugged in my backup internet stick with a different provider and got straight to ASF this time.
> 
> Do you know what's going on?  If Bigpond cable is the problem, there may be others that are experiencing the same difficulty in accessing your site.
> 
> I will try again with cable and see if it still tells me that the server is unavailable.  Will let you know how it goes...




Happening with me 2. Big pond cable no go. Wireless ok

gg


----------



## sails

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Happening with me 2. Big pond cable no go. Wireless ok
> 
> gg




Thanks gg...

Definitely bigpond cable.  I just disconnected the internet stick and re-connected bigpond cable and ASF server couldn't be found.  Reversed it all back to the stick and ASF loads perfectly.

Will be interesting to see if Joe can find a solution...


----------



## Joe Blow

sails said:


> Thanks gg...
> 
> Definitely bigpond cable.  I just disconnected the internet stick and re-connected bigpond cable and ASF server couldn't be found.  Reversed it all back to the stick and ASF loads perfectly.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if Joe can find a solution...




Many thanks for letting me know about this. I have been contacted via email by another ASF member who has been experiencing the same problem. I assumed it was some kind of isolated issue by now it appears to be more widespread.

At this stage it would appear that Bigpond Cable are having some kind of issue with accessing certain websites. There could be an outage that is only affecting particular sites, ASF being one of them. I am hoping that whatever the problem is will be fixed by morning. However, if it isn't could you please let me know by posting in this thread tomorrow and I will contact Bigpond myself and see if they are aware of the problem.


----------



## bigdog

*BIGPOND IS BLOCKING www.aussiestockforums.com FOR REASONS UNKNOWN*

My provider is Bigpond (not cable) and I have not been able to access ASF for the past 24 hours
-- I am at my daughter's now using Optus

Joe, advised:

It seems that Bigpond Cable users have been unable to access ASF all day and I'm unsure as to the reason why.

Hopefully it will be sorted out soon.

Regards,
Joe
(admin)


----------



## djhenry1981

*Re: BIGPOND IS BLOCKING www.aussiestockforums.com FOR REASONS UNKNOWN*

I'm the same, cant access at home, but can at work.

To fix the problem at home i've been using a free proxy service.  hidemyass.com it solved the problem for me.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: BIGPOND IS BLOCKING www.aussiestockforums.com FOR REASONS UNKNOWN*

I have sent Bigpond an email but am not sure when they will get back to me. 

Can all of those Bigpond customers reading this post please contact Bigpond technical support themselves and let them know that you cannot access ASF.

Hopefully the more people that do this the faster the problem will be rectified.

If you find out why ASF is being blocked please post the explanation you were given in this thread. I find it hard to believe that it is just ASF.

Thanks!


----------



## sails

Joe,  good news!  I'm logged in now with bigpond so hopefully the issue is fixed...


----------



## SevenFX

*Re: BIGPOND IS BLOCKING www.aussiestockforums.com FOR REASONS UNKNOWN*

Morning Joe.

I had problems early this morning (7am) upto 15mins ago as I'm with Bigpond Cable but am able to get to now no problems.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## Joe Blow

sails said:


> Joe,  good news!  I'm logged in now with bigpond so hopefully the issue is fixed...




Great news! 

Hopefully we'll get confirmation from some other Bigpond customers shortly. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nulla nulla

*Re: BIGPOND IS BLOCKING www.aussiestockforums.com FOR REASONS UNKNOWN*

Hi Joe

i'm with Bigpond ADSL. I couldn't access the ASF site at all yesterday and earlier this morning but the rest of the network appeared to be working fine.
Hopefully whatever the issue was it is now fixed.


----------



## Logique

Erk! 

No ASF all day yesterday (on Bigpond ADSL2+).  Just a site unavailable message. 

But it's working again this morning.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: BIGPOND IS BLOCKING www.aussiestockforums.com FOR REASONS UNKNOWN*

Thanks for letting me know! It would appear that the Bigpond issue has now been fixed. 

I will merge this thread with the ASF Site Performance thread to keep all the discussion of this issue in the one place.


----------



## Buckfont

Joe Blow said:


> Great news!
> 
> Hopefully we'll get confirmation from some other Bigpond customers shortly. Fingers crossed!




All OK here too Joe, on Bigpond. Was going through withdrawals.:


----------



## Agentm

yeah

bigpond also for me

very hard to get onto the forum.. been trying all morning with zero success

now it lights up.. so the inner eastern server for melbourne bigpond is now reprogrammed i guess..


----------



## explod

Fantastic news, back in to annoy all and sundry again

cheers from *Explosion*

Having said that I would like express my gratitude to the very sincere individual attention I recieved from Joe and his team since yeserday afternoon.


----------



## Joe Blow

explod said:


> Having said that I would like express my gratitude to the very sincere individual attention I recieved from Joe and his team since yeserday afternoon.




It's my pleasure. 

Welcome back to all of ASF's Bigpond customers. It's great to have you back on board!


----------



## Whiskers

I'm on Bigpond adsl cable and was out all day yesterday too.

The error mesage I got was the DNS server was not working.

Is that a Bigpond issue?


----------



## Joe Blow

Whiskers said:


> I'm on Bigpond adsl cable and was out all day yesterday too.
> 
> The error mesage I got was the DNS server was not working.
> 
> Is that a Bigpond issue?




Hi Whiskers! Yes, apparently the only ASF members affected were Bigpond customers. ASF was up and running all day yesterday but for some reason only Bigpond customers were unable to access it.


----------



## sails

I've been out most of the morning and just logged on again now with bigpond, so still all good...

Made me wonder, though, if Conroy is trying out his filters with Telstra...


----------



## Bill M

Hello, back at last. I am a Bigpond Next G wireless user so it was happening with wireless too. It was out yesterday all day and this morning. Great to be back.


----------



## Slipperz

Unusual the problem was so very site specific? *gives Joes servers a kick*

Excellent it worked!

Oh and nice to be back


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Whiskers! Yes, apparently the only ASF members affected were Bigpond customers. ASF was up and running all day yesterday but for some reason only Bigpond customers were unable to access it.



I couldn't access ASF either.
 I'm with AAPT; would never touch Bogpong. But it's quite possible that AAPT lease the odd ADSL2+ port from Telstra at the Cannington Exchange.
Apart from late yesterday, I haven't had a problem with you guys. Great service always.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Its all up and working with Bigpond again, Joe.

gg


----------



## Julia

I'm having a problem with incomplete loading of the home page.  It comes up but lacks the market summary.  In the bar at the foot it says:  Waiting for view.atdmt.com.
and it goes on waiting and fails to progress.

In the headings at the top usually I go to Quick Links then to Today's Posts.
When I go to click on Quick Links instead of it actually happening the "hand" hovers and the drop down box appears but when I attempt to move the cursor down to T. Posts the box disappears.

PS  after making this post I was then able to access Quick Links!

PPS  Now I can't.


----------



## Julia

Joe, my apologies for raising this.  I'm pretty sure now it has been my own impatience that caused the apparent difficulty.
My bookmark opens ASF on the Forums page, and I realised I was clicking on "Home" before the original page had finished loading.  If I wait a whole couple of seconds until I get "Done" at the bottom, there's no problem.
Sorry.


----------



## Julia

Very slow page loading on some threads, particularly following making a new post.
No problem at all on any other website.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> Very slow page loading on some threads, particularly following making a new post.
> No problem at all on any other website.




Will do some investigating and see if I can figure out what the problem is. Hopefully it's just some temporary sluggishness and everything will be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## mr. jeff

on the home page there is a banner for IBM which expands over the drop down "forum jump" menu and stops me from being able to select any of the good buttons. The close button on the ad doesn't help. It's fine on every computer but my macbook.


----------



## Joe Blow

mr. jeff said:


> on the home page there is a banner for IBM which expands over the drop down "forum jump" menu and stops me from being able to select any of the good buttons. The close button on the ad doesn't help. It's fine on every computer but my macbook.




I will look into this and hopefully get it fixed ASAP.


----------



## Solly

Joe, I'm getting "Database Error" page presented after posting. 
But the post does appear after refresh.


----------



## explod

Solly said:


> Joe, I'm getting "Database Error" page presented after posting.
> But the post does appear after refresh.




Having a similar problem and notice I have now have a double post which it will not let me correct.


----------



## Joe Blow

Solly said:


> Joe, I'm getting "Database Error" page presented after posting.
> But the post does appear after refresh.






explod said:


> Having a similar problem and notice I have now have a double post which it will not let me correct.




The host is running a manual repair on the ASF database, which should hopefully fix the problem. Please let me know if you receive any more database errors after posting.


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe

I seem to be having problems loading chart images as an attachment to the thread posts. The images are ".png" format saved from incrediblecharts and 
i get a little pop up box advising that "this is not a valid image file" ? 

Has the upload attachment procedure changed?

P.S  It doesn't let me upload .bmp files either


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I seem to be having problems loading chart images as an attachment to the thread posts. The images are ".png" format saved from incrediblecharts and
> i get a little pop up box advising that "this is not a valid image file" ?
> 
> Has the upload attachment procedure changed?
> 
> P.S  It doesn't let me upload .bmp files either




The host did some upgrades to the server overnight so I suspect that's what the problem is. I have contacted them to see if they can figure out what's wrong.

Hopefully this will be sorted out soon. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## sails

Hi Joe,

When trying to use the quick search this morning, a message popped up asking for my email.  I confirmed my current email address, tried the quick search again and the same message popped asking for my email.

Is there a problem?  I have been getting emails from ASF and received a PM notification through email only yesterday so I am mystified as to what is going on...


----------



## Joe Blow

sails said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> When trying to use the quick search this morning, a message popped up asking for my email.  I confirmed my current email address, tried the quick search again and the same message popped asking for my email.
> 
> Is there a problem?  I have been getting emails from ASF and received a PM notification through email only yesterday so I am mystified as to what is going on...




I'm a bit mystified too as I don't think you should be getting a pop up asking you to confirm your email address. 

If anyone else has seen a pop up while browsing ASF that asks them to confirm their email address please let me know about it by posting in this thread.


----------



## sails

Joe Blow said:


> I'm a bit mystified too as I don't think you should be getting a pop up asking you to confirm your email address.
> 
> If anyone else has seen a pop up while browsing ASF that asks them to confirm their email address please let me know about it by posting in this thread.




Joe, everything else is working for me - it's only if I get a failed search result in the little search box at the right hand corner of the page.  I was looking for "trader girl" to post the look alike avatar and below is the message.  If I just type in "trader" the search works.  So it might be a little glitch in the software.


----------



## Joe Blow

OK, I see what the problem is now. Someone has been working on the site over the last few days making some minor changes and for some reason this message is showing up where it shouldn't be.

Just ignore it for now and I'll get it fixed ASAP, which will probably be early next week.

Many thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Joe Blow

Is anyone still getting a message that they need to update their email address even though their email address is correct?

If so, can you tell me when you are getting this message so we can isolate the problem?

Many thanks!


----------



## sails

Joe Blow said:


> Is anyone still getting a message that they need to update their email address even though their email address is correct?
> 
> If so, can you tell me when you are getting this message so we can isolate the problem?
> 
> Many thanks!




Joe, it seems to be fixed.  I tried the same search as last time and it's all good now..


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

I'm having problems with the quote function. It is not picking up pasted quotes in replies, I use Chrome and Firefox, on a mac, both have problems.

This is what happens.



> Hi GG,
> 
> Do you mind posting about it in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3578 so we can see if anyone else is experiencing this or if it's an isolated issue. The QUOTE tags are working for me so I'm not sure what the problem might be.
> 
> Many thanks!
> Joe/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> gg
> 
> I think I've worked it out, when I right click in the quote quote, I delete one of the brackets.
> 
> C'est moi, c'est moi.
> 
> Thanks Joe.
> 
> gg


----------



## Joe Blow

My apologies if anyone has been having trouble posting this morning. The host has been doing some upgrades on the server and some may have found it virtually impossible to post for the last hour or so.

It's all done now so hopefully there won't be any further problems.


----------



## Julia

Perhaps I've inadvertently hit a key somewhere, but out of nowhere I'm getting a much larger than usual font size, and style, so that the whole page doesn't quite fit into my screen.

Can someone kindly tell me how to return this to normal?

With thanks.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

ctrl -


----------



## Julia

Gringotts Bank said:


> ctrl -



Ah, thank you, GB.


----------



## basilio

Is the site frozen at the moment ? I can't seem to send a reply to a thread ?


----------



## basilio

Obviously not frozen in this thread. Somehow my attempts to lodge a reply on the Climate Hysteria thread are not working .

Any thoughts ?


----------



## sails

basilio said:


> Obviously not frozen in this thread. Somehow my attempts to lodge a reply on the Climate Hysteria thread are not working .
> 
> Any thoughts ?




Might be MisterrrrrAbbott's fault ? ?...


----------



## Julia

basilio said:


> Obviously not frozen in this thread. Somehow my attempts to lodge a reply on the Climate Hysteria thread are not working .
> 
> Any thoughts ?



Maybe the thread feels saturated with the incessant repetitive posts?


----------



## Muschu

Technology can be wonderful as well as frustrating.  

You provide a great service Joe.  Thank you.


----------



## nulla nulla

basilio said:


> Obviously not frozen in this thread. Somehow my attempts to lodge a reply on the Climate Hysteria thread are not working .
> 
> Any thoughts ?






Julia said:


> Maybe the thread feels saturated with the incessant repetitive posts?




Maybe the thread has had a "meltdown".


----------



## motorway

Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.

last 24 hours can not post to threads
keep getting this error
all browsers and only ASF

Motorway


----------



## motorway

motorway said:


> Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.
> 
> last 24 hours can not post to threads
> keep getting this error
> all browsers and only ASF
> 
> Motorway





TESTING !

Can post in this thread but not the other main threads it seems

Motorway


----------



## Joe Blow

motorway said:


> TESTING !
> 
> Can post in this thread but not the other main threads it seems
> 
> Motorway




Are you now able to post or are you still getting the same error message?


----------



## motorway

Joe Blow said:


> Are you now able to post or are you still getting the same error message?




Yes ... Tried clearing all cache ,cookies etc
Still the same error

Motorway


----------



## motorway

motorway said:


> Yes ... Tried clearing all cache ,cookies etc
> Still the same error
> 
> Motorway




Was just then  able to just post in the GCN thread
But  still not in all threads



Motorway


----------



## Joe Blow

motorway said:


> Was just then  able to just post in the GCN thread
> But  still not in all threads
> 
> 
> 
> Motorway




Hmmmmm... very odd indeed. Is anyone else experiencing a problem similar to the one Motorway is describing?


----------



## Logique

Test. 

That's a strange one Motorway. Could be many things.


----------



## motorway

OK just Tried to post in three threads
Dutchie's . The Wyckoff and Here.

It was  body of text originally which I tried to post to a thread  and then I saved when got that error..

Just now the same error

So if you are reading this

There must be something in that passage of text
That ASF doesn't like



Motorway


----------



## pixel

motorway said:


> OK just Tried to post in three threads
> Dutchie's . The Wyckoff and Here.
> 
> It was  body of text originally which I tried to post to a thread  and then I saved when got that error..
> 
> Just now the same error
> 
> So if you are reading this
> 
> There must be something in that passage of text
> That ASF doesn't like
> 
> Motorway



 If it's the above text, that can't be the reason because I can read it OK.
If you like, email the text as an attachment or plain html, and we could analyse what the reason might be.

(I've IM'ed you my email address)


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Hmmmmm... very odd indeed. Is anyone else experiencing a problem similar to the one Motorway is describing?



 Hi Joe,

Is there a limit to the number of characters in a post or in all quotes?
mw's character count was 8,420. And I didn't even check the number of multi-quotes.


----------



## motorway

Seems to be something to do with the  Quote Tags

I got it to post by progressively removing the quote tags and replacing with "" 
At a certain point it worked 

It was not the length . Because I could not post even the first few paragraphs . Not even the first quote from Tech/A  with a little text if it had a  Quote tag.

So it was not just  the number of quote tags either 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24064&p=679687&viewfull=1#post679687


Motorway


----------



## pixel

motorway said:


> Seems to be something to do with the  Quote Tags
> 
> I got it to post by progressively removing the quote tags and replacing with ""
> At a certain point it worked
> 
> It was not the length . Because I could not post even the first few paragraphs . Not even the first quote from Tech/A  with a little text if it had a  Quote tag.
> 
> So it was not just  the number of quote tags either
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24064&p=679687&viewfull=1#post679687
> 
> Motorway



 Glad you "got it" (posted where you wanted it, that is  )

... and if it's not the NUMBER of quotes, it's quite likely the LENGTH of a quote. That function may well operate with a (finite) buffer.


----------



## motorway

pixel said:


> Glad you "got it" (posted where you wanted it, that is  )
> 
> ... and if it's not the NUMBER of quotes, it's quite likely the LENGTH of a quote. That function may well operate with a (finite) buffer.




I finally had one quote tag and reduced to one small paragraph . Following with one small paragraph of text.
It would not post just kept receiving the error message.

So I think it was the quote tags . Not necessarily their number or the size of the quote.
Just something with the quote tags themselves

I had the same problem a while ago (Joe would have the PM )
after some many  hours the same post then posted OK without any changes.

Motorway


----------



## Julia

I've found that there seems to be a limit to the number of Multiquotes that will work within any one Reply to Post.

Up to four seems OK, but more than that and they get left out.

This might not really have much to do with the problem you're experiencing Motorway.
Sorry if the comment is irrelevant.


----------



## Joe Blow

I will do some investigating to see if this is a software issue.

If anyone else is experiencing a similar problem when composing long posts please let me know.


----------



## matty77

Front page doesnt seem to load to me first time, i need to hit refresh then its all good.

Just comes up with a blank page at first..

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## MrBurns

Ever since the update every page takes about 15 seconds to load.

Same on Chrome and IE8

BTW I couldn't find you listed in Google at all ??????????????

Bing... you're there but Google not visible ?

Added - you seem to be indexed but if I search ASF or aussie stock forums you dont appear which is strange.

Ok now you do, just forget this bit


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Ever since the update every page takes about 15 seconds to load.
> 
> Same on Chrome and IE8




This is concerning and I would like to hear from anyone else who is experiencing increased page loading times since the software upgrade. I'm actually finding that they load a little quicker due to the improved code.


----------



## Timmy

Joe Blow said:


> This is concerning and I would like to hear from anyone else who is experiencing increased page loading times since the software upgrade. I'm actually finding that they load a little quicker due to the improved code.




No probs for me.

Mr Burns - just check Smithers isn't downloading pr0n in the other room.


----------



## MrBurns

Timmy said:


> No probs for me.
> 
> Mr Burns - just check Smithers isn't downloading pr0n in the other room.




What browser Timmy ? Could be the browser - clicking on the link in the email to a post isnt a problem, submitting a new post and clicking on the link in my toolbar to get to the site is very cslow, sometimes 30 seconds, it may fix itself, if it's not a problem to others.


----------



## Julia

Mr Burns, I've had the same problem three or four times over several years.  Have never worked out what caused it.  It was intermittent and usually lasted a few days, then resolved itself.
I did have a suspicion that it was to do with IE and now always use Firefox.  That may not have been the reason though.

Joe, no problem at all since the upgrade, better if anything, thank you.


----------



## Logique

I'm using IE8, no problems with ASF.


----------



## nulla nulla

Couldn't open any threads at all Friday, Saturday using IE7 on my laptop. Upgraded to IE8 this morning and running fine. Sometimes I used to experience slowdowns when my "temporary Internet Files" were too many. A standard "delete cookies and temporary files" clean out restored the functionality.


----------



## Timmy

MrBurns said:


> What browser Timmy ?



Sorry delay Mr. B.

Firefox 13.0.1


----------



## MrBurns

Nothing works for me


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Nothing works for me




MrBurns, have you tried accessing ASF from another PC or another internet connection? I'm trying to figure out if this is just an isolated issue or whether it's more widespread.


----------



## Boggo

Firefox + Widows 7 on desktop, Firefox + Windows XP Pro on laptop, Tapatalk, Safari and Apollo browsers on iPad and no sign of any issues with any of them


----------



## MrBurns

Joe Blow said:


> MrBurns, have you tried accessing ASF from another PC or another internet connection? I'm trying to figure out if this is just an isolated issue or whether it's more widespread.




I use a lap top and a desktop same problem with both, it must be my connection Telstra Broadband Extreme, it will fix itself in time I guess.
I'll ask some friends to have a look.

Actually sometimes it's ok but mostly it hangs, probably the connection.


----------



## MrBurns

*Re: Level of participation in stock threads*



Joe Blow said:


> The real problem is that lower rates of participation result in less discussion. Those who are posting in stock threads get discouraged because they often feel like they are talking to themselves. If those who do post regularly in stock threads get discouraged enough, their level of participation will also decline, reducing the amount of stock discussion even further.
> 
> Of course, the opposite is also true. Increased rates of participation result in more discussion and an increase in the amount of active stock threads. I understand that many may feel as though they don't have anything of value to contribute. I would ask those who feel that way to consider the words of springhill in an earlier post in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Questions let those posting in stock threads know that their posts are being read and appreciated. Questions also generate further discussion and result in more detailed analysis and an increase in the information flow.




My problem temporarily I hope id that it took almost 30 seconds for this page to load, by the time I post and answer and wait for that to load, well you see what I mean.

I'll post this and time how long it takes and report it in the next post.


----------



## MrBurns

*Re: Level of participation in stock threads*

30 seconds.


----------



## prawn_86

*Re: Level of participation in stock threads*



MrBurns said:


> 30 seconds.




What computer/browser are you using MB? It just took me ... sec to type and post this line.

EDIT - 17 seconds, once the new post had loaded. Really 30 seconds isn't much time out of ones day if they have a question to ask. Most people dont seem to have any issues with load time, although i'm sure Joe could elaborate further


----------



## MrBurns

*Re: Level of participation in stock threads*



prawn_86 said:


> What computer/browser are you using MB? It just took me ... sec to type and post this line.
> 
> EDIT - 17 seconds, once the new post had loaded. Really 30 seconds isn't much time out of ones day if they have a question to ask. Most people dont seem to have any issues with load time, although i'm sure Joe could elaborate further




Been through this before, I think it's my connection , not sure.

I always have problems with Word Press sites but ASF isn't one I presume ?

30 seconds is a big lag on the net, it's not the end of the world just a disincentive to move around in here much.

I fully expect it to improve before long, bugs have a way of working themselves out sometimes.


----------



## Timmy

*Re: Level of participation in stock threads*



MrBurns said:


> 30 seconds.




I will move these last few posts to ASF Site Performance thread:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3578&page=13&p=712519#post712519

Mr. B - 30 seconds, yeah that's not right. Takes around 2-4 seconds for a page to load for me.
Stupid question from me - have you rebooted your modem? Leave it off for 5 mins or so.
If possible can you try another modem?


----------



## Timmy

*Re: Level of participation in stock threads*



MrBurns said:


> 30 seconds is a big lag on the net, it's not the end of the world just a disincentive to move around in here much.




30 seconds for a page to load is ridiculously long, you are right to chase this up.


----------



## MrBurns

*Re: Level of participation in stock threads*



Timmy said:


> 30 seconds for a page to load is ridiculously long, you are right to chase this up.




Other sites are ok I suspect my browser or connection doesnt like some sites because of their coding, thats the only thing I can think of, I'll let you now if it straightens out, sometimes it's ok but rarely.


----------



## Timmy

*Re: Level of participation in stock threads*



MrBurns said:


> Other sites are ok I suspect my browser or connection doesnt like some sites because of their coding, thats the only thing I can think of, I'll let you now if it straightens out, sometimes it's ok but rarely.




I use different browsers for some sites, but I understand you have tried this already?


----------



## MrBurns

*Re: Level of participation in stock threads*



Timmy said:


> I use different browsers for some sites, but I understand you have tried this already?




Yes I have.

Now the link from the email notification to here was fine so who knows.


----------



## Timmy

MrBurns said:


> Yes I have.
> 
> Now the link from the email notification to here was fine so who knows.




You are probably sick of getting the same advice over and over again, the reason I asked about turning off the modem for 5 mins is when the kids here have downloaded a big torrent file it slows my internet connection (this is after the download is complete), some site more than others. Took me a while to figure this out, 'cause the connection was still there, all modem lights on, all appeared normal - just quite slow. So eventually I found out that downloading a big torrent file jams up something in the modem (the double-overhead dooverlacky or something) and a reboot with a 5 minute or so off period does the trick of getting the speed back.

Also, how old is the modem? My parents were having persistent problems with their internet connection and kept calling up the IT guy (me ) for a house call. New modem did the trick (theirs was about 10 years old).

Just some ideas, I'm no professional but hope they can be helpful.


----------



## MrBurns

Timmy said:


> You are probably sick of getting the same advice over and over again, the reason I asked about turning off the modem for 5 mins is when the kids here have downloaded a big torrent file it slows my internet connection (this is after the download is complete), some site more than others. Took me a while to figure this out, 'cause the connection was still there, all modem lights on, all appeared normal - just quite slow. So eventually I found out that downloading a big torrent file jams up something in the modem (the double-overhead dooverlacky or something) and a reboot with a 5 minute or so off period does the trick of getting the speed back.
> 
> Also, how old is the modem? My parents were having persistent problems with their internet connection and kept calling up the IT guy (me ) for a house call. New modem did the trick (theirs was about 10 years old).
> 
> Just some ideas, I'm no professional but hope they can be helpful.




I'll check all that out, I fixed my sisters PC screen problem now my other 2 sisters call me with their unsolvable indescribable computer woes


----------



## Logique

Burnsie, another thing to check is your internet settings. In IE it's Tools > Internet Options check that your settings haven't changed. If so, reset.


----------



## tech/a

Hi Joe

The little page expanders on the side of the screen to expand the answer box when using an " I pad "
Seem to have disappeared.
I can't scroll wide enough for longer replies.

Any hints-- anyone

Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> The little page expanders on the side of the screen to expand the answer box when using an " I pad "
> Seem to have disappeared.
> I can't scroll wide enough for longer replies.
> 
> Any hints-- anyone
> 
> Thanks




Hi tech, I don't own an iPad so this one might be a little difficult to troubleshoot, but I will do my best to figure out what the problem is. 

Are you are viewing ASF from a browser or an app such as Tapatalk or Forum Runner? Also, is this something that has changed recently? If so, can you remember when it changed?


----------



## tech/a

Joe Blow said:


> Hi tech, I don't own an iPad so this one might be a little difficult to troubleshoot, but I will do my best to figure out what the problem is.
> 
> Are you are viewing ASF from a browser or an app such as Tapatalk or Forum Runner? Also, is this something that has changed recently? If so, can you remember when it changed?




Just the browser
There were up and down arrows ( black ) just above the smilies on the right.
They disappeared after your last up grade thingy a few weeks ago.


----------



## CanOz

tech/a said:


> Just the browser
> There were up and down arrows ( black ) just above the smilies on the right.
> They disappeared after your last up grade thingy a few weeks ago.




I think you should still be able to get a long reply though Tech, it looks the same on my ipad as it does on my PC.

CanOz


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe

Some of us were looking to catch up on the "chat site" today and we realised it has disappeared from to top task bar as well as the forums link. Is this a casualty of the recent upgrade? Permanent or temporary?

nulla


----------



## joea

Joe


With posting now, Firefox comes up with a message to leave page.
It will not cancel, and to continue one must "force quit" Firefox, then reopen Firefox and then ASF.

It is a bit annoying as it usually happens  about one sentence from the end of post.
??
joea


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Some of us were looking to catch up on the "chat site" today and we realised it has disappeared from to top task bar as well as the forums link. Is this a casualty of the recent upgrade? Permanent or temporary?




I have had to retire the old chat room as the developer was no longer supporting it or updating it with security fixes when vulnerabilities were found. I am hoping to trial a new chat system very soon. 



joea said:


> With posting now, Firefox comes up with a message to leave page.
> It will not cancel, and to continue one must "force quit" Firefox, then reopen Firefox and then ASF.
> 
> It is a bit annoying as it usually happens  about one sentence from the end of post.




I just tested it using Firefox and was able to cancel this box by clicking the "x" at the top right. What browser are you using?


----------



## joea

Joe Blow said:


> I just tested it using Firefox and was able to cancel this box by clicking the "x" at the top right. What browser are you using?




Well basically I cannot do anything. It says leave page or stay on page. So I will click x next time.
the little window will not go away.
Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow

joea said:


> Well basically I cannot do anything. It says leave page or stay on page. So I will click x next time.
> the little window will not go away.
> Thanks




Let me know if you are unable to cancel it.


----------



## sails

joea said:


> Well basically I cannot do anything. It says leave page or stay on page. So I will click x next time.
> the little window will not go away.
> Thanks





I am currently using firefox and, when that message comes up, I click "leave page" or "stay on page".  Although I just tested it then and got out of this message and the "leave page/stay on page" message didn't come up.

Maybe you have a different problem to me.    Will try posting and see if it happens then.

Edit - no message came up.  Joea - have you tried clearing out your FF cache?


----------



## MrBurns

Working fine now, thought I'd pass that on rather than just tell you when it's not working well, probably a problem at my end


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Working fine now, thought I'd pass that on rather than just tell you when it's not working well, probably a problem at my end




Glad to hear things are now back to normal!


----------



## Julia

Joe, we now have a heading under the recent posts obtained in "Quick Links" where it says the following:
" posts have not been updated since you last visited "
or something to that effect.
However, just flicking through the 'old' posts I've come across some that are in fact new since I last logged on.

Is it possible to eliminate the "Chat" box at the bottom right of the screen?


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> Joe, we now have a heading under the recent posts obtained in "Quick Links" where it says the following:
> " posts have not been updated since you last visited "
> or something to that effect.
> However, just flicking through the 'old' posts I've come across some that are in fact new since I last logged on.




Hi Julia, this is most likely the result of timing out. After 30 minutes of no interaction with the forums, all posts made before the last one you read will be deemed to have been read by you. The message you mention is a feature of more recent versions of the forum software and allows you to peruse older posts that you may not have read but were posted before you timed out.



Julia said:


> Is it possible to eliminate the "Chat" box at the bottom right of the screen?




Just click on the rightmost box that says, "Hide Chat" as you mouse over it. This will make it a small box that you should be able to easily ignore.


----------



## Julia

OK, thanks, Joe.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Joe somehow all my subscriptions to threads are deleted! I don't think I've done it accidently. Anyone else had this happen yesterday?


----------



## Joe Blow

Trembling Hand said:


> Joe somehow all my subscriptions to threads are deleted! I don't think I've done it accidently. Anyone else had this happen yesterday?




Hi TH, my apologies for not replying earlier but I wasn't online at all yesterday.

I must admit I have no idea how your thread subscriptions managed to disappear.  First time I've ever heard of it happening. 

Has anyone else experienced anything similar recently?


----------



## Superb Parrot

Hi Joe,
I tried to insert a ASX graph yesterday into a comment. I clicked 'insert image' then isolated the gif and using 'from URL', inserted the link, pressed 'ok' but it said it was 'invalid'. This was my first attempt at this. Can you advise ?


----------



## Joe Blow

Superb Parrot said:


> Hi Joe,
> I tried to insert a ASX graph yesterday into a comment. I clicked 'insert image' then isolated the gif and using 'from URL', inserted the link, pressed 'ok' but it said it was 'invalid'. This was my first attempt at this. Can you advise ?




Hi SP, try downloading the image to your PC by right clicking on it and selecting "Save Image As", then upload the file locally and see if that works.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Was there something very dodgy going on with a redirection away from ASF an hour ago?

:whip


----------



## Joe Blow

Trembling Hand said:


> Was there something very dodgy going on with a redirection away from ASF an hour ago?
> 
> :whip




A careless tech at ASF's host was messing with the site's DNS to address a technical issue and accidentally entered the wrong IP address, inadvertently re-directing the whole website to another one.

However, everything is now back to normal. 

My sincere apologies for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Joe Blow said:


> My sincere apologies for any inconvenience caused.




Hahahaha. good one. I thought you had gone into a different line of business.


----------



## Joe Blow

Trembling Hand said:


> Hahahaha. good one. I thought you had gone into a different line of business.




Not yet.  ASF just had a brief personality change due to a fat finger incident at the host! I wonder what other excitement today will bring? lol


----------



## notting

"I was just trying to log on to the Stock forum site dear.
I promise!"


----------



## MrBurns

Site was down after the problem was fixed, now ok but wont let me into my messages.

Assess the damage and sue, how stupid do you have to be to do that, especially to an adult site


----------



## notting

Looked more like a hack to me.
You don't get directed to an adult site with a fat finger or mistake.


----------



## MrBurns

notting said:


> Looked more like a hack to me.
> You don't get directed to an adult site with a fat finger or mistake.




My thoughts exactly, wonder how and how it was fixed, something like that could ruin a hard earned reputation in a few hours.


----------



## pixel

notting said:


> Looked more like a hack to me.
> You don't get directed to an adult site with a fat finger or mistake.



After being asked to login for the umpteenth time, that's what I was afraid of too; luckily, I have a user-password combo that's unique to ASF.
Only after deleting all cookies and history was I finally re-admitted. But now I have to login every session. And after posting, Firefox is still complaining about "redirection"...
It's a worry...


----------



## notting

That kind of hacking is not targeting passwords and users it's targeting ASF, to disrupt discredit, ruin etc.


----------



## MrBurns

notting said:


> That kind of hacking is not targeting passwords and users it's targeting ASF, to disrupt discredit, ruin etc.




That would be a fairly sophisticated effort would it not ?


----------



## notting

MrBurns said:


> That would be a fairly sophisticated effort would it not ?




Nope, it's simple.  Just hijack and redirect the traffic.  Easily fixed to.


----------



## MrBurns

notting said:


> Nope, it's simple.  Just hijack and redirect the traffic.  Easily fixed to.




Most sites would surely have protection against that ?


----------



## notting

MrBurns said:


> Most sites would surely have protection against that ?



It's not up to the 'site', it;s up to the comany looking after the sites URL to protect.
However the 'site' may have a soft target password which they can use to make their own changes.  So depends how the hacker got in.


----------



## MrBurns

notting said:


> It's not up to the 'site', it;s up to the comany looking after the sites URL to protect.
> However the 'site' may have a soft target password which they can use to make their own changes.  So depends how the hacker got in.




So the fault lies with the host for not having sufficient protection in place.


----------



## notting

In most cases it will be the site who has a weak password as they are just ordinary joes with a website.  Not expert URL provders or guardians who are looking after lots of urls.


----------



## MrBurns

notting said:


> In most cases it will be the site who has a weak password as they are just ordinary joes with a website.  Not expert URL provders or guardians who are looking after lots of urls.




So they dont get FTP access to the web site they just get access to the URL via whoever it resides with ie: Melb IT or the web host and they hack that.

Passwords for URL's are failry complex in my experience and are only used when transferring from one host to another.


----------



## MrBurns

Talk about co incidence, I just got this from Melb IT where I'm a corporate client.



> Reducing DNS Risk Exposure
> The Domain Name System (DNS) has evolved a long way since first being designed in 1982 and released in 1983, with current implementations of DNS based on standards from as far back as 1987.
> Even though the DNS is a product of the 1980s, the demands placed on it today are very different to 20 years ago.  Today the DNS underpins everything that is conducted over the Internet and is required to deliver against high transactional volumes, fast response times while maintaining 100% uptime in what is a pretty hostile environment.
> The rise of mobile applications and end-user expectations is generating more traffic with expectations of almost instantaneous response times.  Users are expecting online experiences to be as fast and reliable as using local applications and localised content.
> Technically, DNS is also expected to support IPv6 and DNSSEC which are crucial to delivering the next stage of growth for the Internet and for the next generation of online services.
> As Chief Technology Officer for Melbourne IT, every day I see customers spending a lot of effort, time and money on improving their online applications/sites from a development and infrastructure perspective.  Unfortunately the role and importance of DNS in delivering a service to the end-user is often overlooked, resulting in poor end-user experience – as well as allowing DDOS attacks to impact online services and brand reputation.
> The recent high-profile GoDaddy incident highlights the impact when the DNS is affected.  I am contacting all our large customers to encourage them to consider upgrading their DNS infrastructure to a stronger platform which was designed for today’s demanding online environment.  We can deliver this infrastructure with a 100% SLA and manage your transition seamlessly.  It is a very inexpensive way to significantly lower the risk to your organisation’s uptime.
> If you are interested in learning more about DNS assurance (e.g DNS Assurance or citical DNS), we’d be happy to explain it further – just let me know.
> Regards


----------



## stewiejp

Glad it happened to me at home and not at work, that would have been awkward. Hope this hasn't affected anyone's job. 
The URL (for me) was exactly the same as usual - the "bookmark" didn't work (404 error), but when I tried aussieforums.com I got the happy snaps...


----------



## MrBurns

Still cant get into messages.........askes for log in over and over.............


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Still cant get into messages.........askes for log in over and over.............




I have had a couple of similar reports from other ASF members about other areas of the website. I am contacting the host about the issue in the hope that it can be resolved quickly.


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Still cant get into messages.........askes for log in over and over.............




Any of those experiencing difficulty accessing parts of ASF in the last 24 hours or so, please follow these steps:

(This is only for Windows PCs and notebooks)

1. Click the Start button.
2. Type "cmd" in the "Search programs and files" box and hit "Enter".
3. Type "ipconfig /flushdns" at the command prompt in the box that pops up and hit "Enter".

This should hopefully fix the problem.


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> ... 3. Type "ipconfig /flushdns" at the command prompt ...




Hi Joe,
Tried the above fix today, 
little problem unchanged.


----------



## MrBurns

burglar said:


> Hi Joe,
> Tried the above fix today,
> little problem unchanged.




same here..........


----------



## pixel

burglar said:


> Hi Joe,
> Tried the above fix today,
> little problem unchanged.




In Windoze 7 and Firefox, I deleted recent history and ASF's cookies.
Afterwards, I only needed to login once more, not forgetting to tick the "remember me" box.

All fine since.


----------



## Joe Blow

burglar said:


> Hi Joe,
> Tried the above fix today,
> little problem unchanged.






MrBurns said:


> same here..........




OK, thanks for letting me know.

I will continue to investigate to see if I can figure out what the problem is.

If you find you can suddenly access the areas of ASF that you couldn't access before, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## MrBurns

I go to messages where it asks me to log in again
I log in , it thanks me but then throws me back to the log in page........


----------



## MrBurns

I just deleted cookies in IE 9 and it makes no difference.


----------



## MrBurns

BINGO ! deleted history in IE 9 and it's all ok again


----------



## burglar

pixel said:


> In Windoze 7 and Firefox, I deleted recent history and ASF's cookies.
> Afterwards, I only needed to login once more, not forgetting to tick the "remember me" box.
> 
> All fine since.




IE8 Ditto!! I think!


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> BINGO ! deleted history in IE 9 and it's all ok again






burglar said:


> IE8 Ditto!! I think!




Very glad to hear that everything has finally returned to normal!


----------



## Julia

Test post only
West 51 Street, New York City, NY 10019 (Midtown)
Hotel website
E-mail hotel
0011 1 212-863-0550
Hotel amenities
Offers & Announcements
Free Amenities
The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center
Professional photos

    Chambre
    Salle de bain
    View from 15th Floor

171 traveller photos
Ranked #40 of 438 hotels in New York City
4.5 of 5 stars 605 Reviews
Show the lowest price for this hotel*
Check In Check Out Adults
Show Prices

    Expedia.com.au
    Booking.com
    HotelClub.com
    Check-in.com.au
    EasyToBook.com
    Hotels.com
    Venere.com
    ZUJI.com.au

*from our partners
Write a Review
605 reviews from our community
Traveller rating

    Excellent
    377
    Very good
    185
    Average
    19
    Poor
    10
    Terrible
    14

See reviews for
Families
113

Couples
211

Solo
38

Business
46

What travellers say

    “Times Square” (22)
    “Great location” (22)
    “Central park” (16)
    “Very clean” (14)
    “Friendly and helpful” (9)

See which rooms travellers prefer - 96 traveller tips
605 reviews sorted by Date Rating
RoamingD
Los Angeles, California
Contributor
15 reviews 15 reviews
4 hotel reviews
Reviews in 3 cities Reviews in 3 cities
5 helpful votes 5 helpful votes
“Location, Amenities, Score!”
5 of 5 stars Reviewed 4 November 2012 NEW
1
person found this review helpful

We stayed at the Jewel for only 2 nights. If I could have extended, I would have. Its location is fantastic, within a block from St. Patrick's Cathedral, several blocks from Central Park in one direction and several from the Broadway theaters in the other. We stayed on the 2nd floor, which is my suggestion. On that floor, they have... More
Was this review helpful? Yes
Problem with this review?
See 7 more reviews by RoamingD for New York City
Mary M
Manchester, Vermont
2 reviews
Reviews in 2 cities Reviews in 2 cities
“Great location, great value”
5 of 5 stars Reviewed 31 October 2012

This is a little gem. Just off 5th Ave at Rockefeller Center the central location is great for shopping, close to broadway, great dining etc. When we arrived I was a bit nervous because I noticed it was affiliated with Club Quarters, which was never mentioned on the booking website or anywhere else. We have stayed at Club Quarters hotels... More
Was this review helpful? Yes
Problem with this review?
suzynwc
Leeds
Reviewer
3 reviews 3 reviews
Reviews in 2 cities Reviews in 2 cities
5 helpful votes 5 helpful votes
“Everything you need - and more!”
5 of 5 stars Reviewed 31 October 2012

Fabulous location; helpful, accommodating staff; clean, comfy room, what more could you ask? I was especially impressed with the little extras: the cupboard on each floor where guests could get extra pillows, coffee etc; the chilled water dispenser on each floor; the 'living room' with computers for guest use; and the facility to print off boarding passes for return flights.... More
Was this review helpful? Yes
Problem with this review?
Posted by an Easytobook.com traveller
Simon L
London
1 review
1 helpful vote 1 helpful vote
“Great midtown location”
4 of 5 stars Reviewed 30 October 2012
1
person found this review helpful

If you want a clean comfortable friendly no frills and good value hotel in a great location to enjoy Manhattan this is it. My 16 year old daughter and I had 2 rooms for 4 nights just before the storm and had a fantastic time in NY. The location was perfect for UN, Empire State, Broadway, MOMA, C.Park, Village, Rockefeller,...
More
Was this review helpful? Yes
Problem with this review?
HappyTraveler32344
Monticello, Florida
Senior Reviewer
8 reviews 8 reviews
5 hotel reviews
Reviews in 6 cities Reviews in 6 cities
7 helpful votes 7 helpful votes
“A Perfect Spot for Walking to Broadway, Central Park and Museums”
4 of 5 stars Reviewed 29 October 2012

We stayed at the Jewel and will return again. Especially convenient was the short walk to Broadway for two nights of plays and dinner. We walked for the entire weekend, even up to the Metropolitan and enjoyed Central Park, 5th Ave., TimesSquare and people watching. While the standard room was small, it was not unlike many NYC hotels; it was... More
Was this review helpful? Yes
Problem with this review?
See 2 more reviews by HappyTraveler32344 for New York City
Ksstdancer
Senior Reviewer
6 reviews 6 reviews
Reviews in 5 cities Reviews in 5 cities
3 helpful votes 3 helpful votes
“The Jewel is a Jewel!”
5 of 5 stars Reviewed 28 October 2012

Loved this boutique hotel across from Rockefeller Center and steps from Fifth Avenue. No bell boys or massive lobby here. Just walk in and check in at the desk and head to the elevators. The rooms are clean, comfortable and the thermostat works perfectly. There is a coffee maker in the room, adequate size bathroom with a shower and great... More
Was this review helpful? Yes
Problem with this review?
Martyp1000
Contributor
12 reviews 12 reviews
3 hotel reviews
Reviews in 7 cities Reviews in 7 cities
8 helpful votes 8 helpful votes
“Fantastic hotel”
5 of 5 stars Reviewed 27 October 2012 via mobile

This was my 12th visit to new York and have stayed in many different hotels. This was by far the best I've ever stayed. Nothing was too much trouble. The staff were both friendly and knowledgable about local amenities. The location is great with some fabulous views of the rockefeller centre.

Was this review helpful? Yes
Problem with this review?
hanknlori
Spokane
Contributor
15 reviews 15 reviews
3 hotel reviews
Reviews in 4 cities Reviews in 4 cities
2 helpful votes 2 helpful votes
“Loved it”
5 of 5 stars Reviewed 26 October 2012

Stayed Oct 2 to 7. Yes, the rooms are small but they are very efficiently laid out and have lots of storage space for luggage and computers. Also found it very quiet. For two women the bathroom counter space was a bit tight. The location could not be better, close to subway, midtown attractions, concert halls, Central Park, Times Square.... More
Was this review helpful? Yes
Problem with this review?
See 9 more reviews by hanknlori for New York City
621Andrea
Toronto, Canada
Reviewer
3 reviews 3 reviews
“Great location!”
5 of 5 stars Reviewed 25 October 2012

Small but well equipped hotel that is only a few blocks from Times Square and Central Park. We arrived very early in the day, they sent us up to the 2nd floor lounge to relax and have a coffee. They took care of our luggage and we went to explore the city. We checked in later that day. Staff was... More
Was this review helpful? Yes
Problem with this review?
See 2 more reviews by 621Andrea for New York City
Posted by an Easytobook.com traveller
Helen J
New York
1 review
2 helpful votes 2 helpful votes
“Excellent hotel”
5 of 5 stars Reviewed 19 October 2012
2
people found this review helpful

It's in a great location, within walking distance to lots of places in Manhattan. The staff and service were all excvellent, I'd thoroughly recommend The Jewel to anyone.
Was this review helpful? Yes
Problem with this review?
1-10 of 605 reviews
 « 1 2 ... 61  »
New York City Hotels with similar traveller ratings
More Hotels
The Hampton Inn Times Square North
The Hampton Inn Times Square North
Ranked #38
Show prices
The Towers of the Waldorf Astoria
The Towers of the Waldorf Astoria
Ranked #39
Show prices
The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center
The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center
Ranked #40
Show prices
TRYP Times Square South
TRYP Times Square South
Ranked #41
Show prices
The Bowery Hotel
The Bowery Hotel
Ranked #42
Show prices
More Hotels
Travellers who viewed The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center also viewed

    The Pearl Hotel
    The Pearl Hotel
    4.5 of 5 stars 596 Reviews
    New York City, NY
    Show Prices
    Hotel Beacon
    Hotel Beacon
    4.5 of 5 stars 1,296 Reviews
    New York City, NY
    Show Prices
    Ink48 - a Kimpton Hotel
    Ink48 - a Kimpton Hotel
    4.5 of 5 stars 1,161 Reviews
    New York City, NY
    Show Prices

View all 438 hotels in New York City, ranked by popularity  »

Been to The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center? Share your experiences!
    Write a Review Add Photos Add Videos

Additional Information about The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center

Also Known As:
    The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Hotel
    The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Hotel New York City

Address: 11 West 51 Street, New York City, NY 10019

Neighbourhood: Midtown

Price range (per night):* 242 AUD - 477 AUD

Official Description (provided by the hotel):
    Property Description: The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center is a full service hotel with 135 rooms located opposite Rockefeller Center, steps away from the famous skating rink, Christmas tree, St. Patrick’s Cathedral, Saks Fifth Avenue, Museum of Modern Art and Radio City Music Hall. Minutes from world class shopping, restaurants and entertainment. The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center is the best value hotel based on quality and the prime location. The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center provides:• Saf... more 

Owners: What's your side of the story?

If you own or manage The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center, register now for free tools to enhance your listing, attract new reviews, and respond to reviewers.

    Manage your listing

Browse nearby
    Hotels (438) | Restaurants (7766) | Things to Do (1801)
    Interactive map

        The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center: Save money now!
        Expedia.com.au Amazing offers on more than 120,000 hotels all over the world.
        The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center: Save money, Book now!
        Booking.com Excellent choice, Low rates
        The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center: Great Deals up to 70% Off
        HotelClub.com Get up to 6% back on every booking! Best Price Guarantee. Book now!
        The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center: Great Deals Available Now!
        Hotels.com Trust the Hotels Experts. 24 hour Customer Care.

Sponsored links
    View all deals 

Call NOW to book1800 053 798 from HotelClub.com
Explore New York City

    New York City Bed and Breakfast
    New York City deals
    New York City maps
    Midtown accommodation
    New York City Affordable Hotels
    New York City Apartment Hotels
    New York City Boutique Hotels
    New York City Budget Hotels
    New York City Cheap Hotels

Free Guide to New York City
Get your guide to the top local hotels, restaurants and things to do
Chambre Salle de bain View from 15th Floor what a view!
The Jewel Facing Rockefeller Center Photos (171 traveller photos)
Hotels around New York City

    The Roosevelt Hotel
    The Roosevelt Hotel
    3.5 out of 5, 3,127 reviews
    Last reviewed 8 Nov 2012
    AKA Times Square
    AKA Times Square
    4.5 out of 5, 198 reviews
    Last reviewed 7 Nov 2012
    Doubletree Hotel Metropolitan - New York City
    Doubletree Hotel Metropolitan - New York City
    3.5 out of 5, 1,771 reviews
    Last reviewed 7 Nov 2012
    Millennium Hotel Broadway
    Millennium Hotel Broadway
    3.5 out of 5, 1,976 reviews
    Last reviewed 7 Nov 2012
    New York Marriott Marquis
    New York Marriott Marquis
    4.0 out of 5, 2,726 reviews
    Last reviewed 7 Nov 2012
    Park Central
    Park Central
    3.5 out of 5, 4,289 reviews
    Last reviewed 8 Nov 2012
    The New York Palace Hotel
    The New York Palace Hotel
    4.5 out of 5, 2,125 reviews
    Last reviewed 8 Nov 2012
    The Plaza Hotel
    The Plaza Hotel
    4.0 out of 5, 447 reviews
    Last reviewed 8 Nov 2012
    The Michelangelo Hotel
    The Michelangelo Hotel
    4.5 out of 5, 1,212 reviews
    Last reviewed 7 Nov 2012
    Club Quarters, opposite Rockefeller Center
    Club Quarters, opposite Rockefeller Center
    4.0 out of 5, 301 reviews
    Last reviewed 6 Nov 2012
    3 West Club
    3 West Club
    4.0 out of 5, 32 reviews
    Last reviewed 4 Nov 2012
    The Sherry-Netherland Hotel
    The Sherry-Netherland Hotel
    4.5 out of 5, 118 reviews
    Last reviewed 4 Nov 2012
    Manhattan Centre Hotel
    Manhattan Centre Hotel
    4.0 out of 5, 301 reviews
    Last reviewed 25 Oct 2012
    The Premier Hotel
    The Premier Hotel
    3.5 out of 5, 46 reviews
    Last reviewed 26 Oct 2012
    AKA Sutton Place
    AKA Sutton Place
    4.5 out of 5, 26 reviews
    Last reviewed 24 Sep 2012

Explore the world
Hotels

    Holiday Inn Melbourne Airport
    4.0 out of 5, 207 reviews
    Last reviewed 3 Nov 2012
    Just Inn Singapore
    3.5 out of 5, 7 reviews
    Last reviewed 21 Oct 2012
    BIG4 Peppermint Park in Busselton
    4.5 out of 5, 86 reviews
    Last reviewed 6 Nov 2012
    Discovery Holiday Parks - Koombana Bay in Bunbury
    3.0 out of 5, 15 reviews
    Last reviewed 14 Sep 2012
    Outrigger Waikiki on the Beach in Honolulu
    4.5 out of 5, 1,872 reviews
    Last reviewed 8 Nov 2012
    Hostel Costa Sands Resort (Sentosa) in Sentosa Island
    2.5 out of 5, 23 reviews
    Last reviewed 7 Nov 2012
    Waikiki Resort in Honolulu
    4.0 out of 5, 354 reviews
    Last reviewed 6 Nov 2012
    Hilton Auckland in Auckland Central
    4.0 out of 5, 451 reviews
    Last reviewed 6 Nov 2012

Sightseeing

    Killington Mountain
    4.5 out of 5, 64 reviews

Restaurants

    Topolinos Pizza in St Kilda
    4.0 out of 5, 28 reviews


----------



## CanOz

> It is wierd CanOz, for the last 4 days consistently and for a long time before that on and off, all three IE, Chrome and Firefox have not been able to find this site. This is happening on both laptops. No problem with any other website. Once this site is found, I stay here without a problem. The only thing common with the 2 laptops is the Sierra Ultimate wireless modem on Telstra. No access again this morning, but this afternoon first try with the same 80% to 100% signal strength. All very odd. Shutting down and restarting the laptops and/or the Ultimate does not help.
> 
> I will need to take it to somewhere else for access like Maccas or my daughter's place to see what happens there to prove or otherwise it is the Ultimate.
> 
> All very odd.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Is anyone else having these kinds of issues??

Country Lad, what if you delete your browsing history?

CanOz


----------



## Country Lad

CanOz said:


> Is anyone else having these kinds of issues??
> 
> Country Lad, what if you delete your browsing history?
> 
> CanOz




Done that, started agin with cookies and anything else I could think of that could remotely maybe affect it - on both laptops. 



CanOz said:


> Hmm, this is a problem....I also had an issue when i tried to find it thru my VPN. I just assumed the site was down. Is that what happens to you, the page just won't load at all?
> 
> CanOz




Yes, that is the problem

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## CanOz

Country Lad said:


> Done that, started agin with cookies and anything else I could think of that could remotely maybe affect it - on both laptops.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




So what do you get when you type in the URL and it doesn't load? Just a screen like this??


----------



## Country Lad

Yes along the same lines as that depending on which browser.  Interesting that I am not the only one.

CL


----------



## CanOz

Country Lad said:


> Yes along the same lines as that depending on which browser.  Interesting that I am not the only one.
> 
> CL




Are you on a wireless router at home? If so, try powering off for 5 minutes then power on again. Sometimes a router reset will help.

CanOz


----------



## Country Lad

CanOz said:


> Are you on a wireless router at home?




Umm, home, what's that?    Mine is sort of mobile when we are not on an overseas trip.





No, just have the Ultimate wireless modem which runs the equipment adequately (except for ASF of course).

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## CanOz

Awww, noice!!

Anyway, next time you get the error message, Google it and take a look at the ehow answer. It will show you how to ping the address to see if it reaching the IP or not.

CanOz


----------



## Country Lad

CanOz said:


> Awww, noice!!
> 
> ..........It will show you how to ping the address to see if it reaching the IP or not.
> 
> CanOz




OK will try that.

Cheers
CL


----------



## Country Lad

Could not find this site on a number of occasions earlier this morning.  Pinging it showed no problems. 

Wierd


----------



## captain black

Same issue here with a Telstra NextG Wifi modem I use as a backup to my ADSL connection (Internode). Same laptop, same browser etc. but when switched to NextG I'm unable to connect to ASF. Switch back to Internode ADSL and no problems connecting.


----------



## Country Lad

captain black said:


> Same issue here with a Telstra NextG Wifi modem




Is it an Ultimate modem same as mine?

Cheers
CL


----------



## Joules MM1

Country Lad said:


> Is it an Ultimate modem same as mine?
> 
> Cheers
> CL




apparently any routing facility within modem can cause firewall challenges, so you can ping the site but not open it.....the modem may need some research

just guessing


----------



## captain black

Country Lad said:


> Is it an Ultimate modem same as mine?
> 
> Cheers
> CL




No, it's one of the "pocket" wifi 3g modems, similar to the "Elite 4g wifi" modem that's out now.


----------



## captain black

Joules MM1 said:


> apparently any routing facility within modem can cause firewall challenges, so you can ping the site but not open it.....the modem may need some research
> 
> just guessing




ASF is the only site I've had any issues with. If it were a problem with routing or the firewall in the modem I figure I'd have issues with some other sites as well?


----------



## Joules MM1

captain black said:


> ASF is the only site I've had any issues with. If it were a problem with routing or the firewall in the modem I figure I'd have issues with some other sites as well?




a-ha ! i am right.......i _am_ guessing...lulz

mebe depends what's embedded in the site front page.....oh, another guess....2 fer 2 

and check your add-ons...


----------



## Logique

Save that it's just being out of range of available wireless,

it sounds like a client-side browser settings issue. What browser is being used, what are the privacy and cookie settings.


----------



## captain black

Joules MM1 said:


> a-ha ! i am right.......i _am_ guessing...lulz









Joules MM1 said:


> mebe depends what's embedded in the site front page.....oh, another guess....2 fer 2




Just connected to the Telstra modem and checked in Firefox and in Chromium web browser. Typed ASF into Google and tried pages other than the front page... still no entry. 



Joules MM1 said:


> and check your add-ons...




No add-ons installed in Chromium, I have a fresh version installed just to check issues such as this in case it is a firefox add-on issue. 

Are you on a Windows PC Country Lad? I'm checking all this on Xubuntu Linux but I can check on a Windows PC if you happen to be running Linux as well?

I've had the issue for quite a while but never really bothered with it as it's not all that important to me but just wanted to let Joe know that there's someone else other than Country Lad with the same issue.


----------



## captain black

Just tried it on another laptop, Windows 7, Internet Explorer (no-add ons etc.). No entry to ASF. No problems with about a dozen other web pages. It's not a browser/OS issue.


----------



## Country Lad

Logique said:


> Save that it's just being out of range of available wireless




100% or 40% signal strength - makes no difference.



Logique said:


> it sounds like a client-side browser settings issue. What browser is being used, what are the privacy and cookie settings.




We are covering the same ground as I stated in earlier posts.  As I said, happens with all 3 browsers and after I started all over again with cookies. Also as I mentioned in an earlier post that it happens on both laptops that is why I said I suspected the wireless modem.

Cheers
CL


----------



## Country Lad

captain black said:


> Are you on a Windows PC Country Lad? I'm checking all this on Xubuntu Linux but I can check on a Windows PC if you happen to be running Linux as well?




Windows 7 on this laptop, XP on the other one. same problem on both that is why I suspect the Ultimate wireless modem. 



captain black said:


> I've had the issue for quite a while but never really bothered with it as it's not all that important to me but just wanted to let Joe know that there's someone else other than Country Lad with the same issue.




Yes, simply a case of if I can't reach this site, nothing lost.  Not a major issue.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Boggo

I spend a lot of time away from home and instead of using a laptop I can now do most of what I need on the iPad.

This is the problem that I run into regularly via two methods when I attempt to login to ASF on 3G at night, it seems to work better early in the morning.
As you may see there is a strong 3G signal, works fine where I have access to wifi though !

Pics below are from Melbourne last Thursday night.


----------



## Logique

Country Lad said:


> 100% or 40% signal strength - makes no difference.
> We are covering the same ground as I stated in earlier posts.  As I said, happens with all 3 browsers and after I started all over again with cookies. Also as I mentioned in an earlier post that it happens on both laptops that is why I said I suspected the wireless modem.
> Cheers
> CL



Right ok, the probability favours it being the modem to ASF server link. 

Other than this, on the browser settings theme, it wouldn't hurt to make ASF an allowed site in Firefox (Trusted site in IE). In Firefox this is via the Tools>Options>Privacy>Exceptions pathway, see image below.


----------



## captain black

The site is working fine this morning on my NextG connection. I haven't made any changes so it may be an intermittent issue?


----------



## Country Lad

captain black said:


> The site is working fine this morning on my NextG connection. I haven't made any changes so it may be an intermittent issue?




Same here, could get in Christmas day when I was going to test another modem but not at all yesterday.



Logique said:


> .......... In Firefox this is via the Tools>Options>Privacy>Exceptions pathway, see image below.




That's for cookies.  All cookies for this site have been allowed.  My firewall has this site as a trusted site.  It looks like it is either the wireless modem or the site hidden from me intermittently or both.  I need to try another wireless modem at the same time I can't get in to eliminate my modem or confirm it is the issue.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## MrBurns

I couldn't get the site to load for a week, just righted it self this morning for some unknown reason.

Cable went down a week ago and Telstra couldn't organise a service call till tomorrow (a week) in the meantime was told to buy a pre paid wi fi which I did and coudnt connect to ASF at all, all other sites ok but not ASF , get this , even on 3G on the Iphone ....a completely different connection ........so go figure.


----------



## Miss Hale

I was using my netbook not my laptop over Christmas and couldn't get onto ASF at all, but I could get into all my other usual sites.  I assumed it was a problem with ASF but I wonder if it's my Telstra pre-paid dongle.  I'm back on my normal PC now and no problems there but just tried to logon via my netbook and am still having the same problem with that  (I have another internet connection on my main laptop, still via a dongle though).


----------



## Joe Blow

Could anyone who is having difficulty accessing ASF via a particular ISP please contact their technical support department and ask if there is anything they can do to restore access. 

I have no idea why ASF would be blocked by any ISP but these things do sometimes happen, and the reasons why are often unclear.

If you do have success in getting ASF unblocked please let me know by posting about it in this thread.

Many thanks!


----------



## Country Lad

Joe Blow said:


> Could anyone who is having difficulty accessing ASF via a particular ISP please contact their technical support department and ask if there is anything they can do to restore access.
> 
> I have no idea why ASF would be blocked by any ISP but these things do sometimes happen, and the reasons why are often unclear.
> 
> If you do have success in getting ASF unblocked please let me know by posting about it in this thread.
> 
> Many thanks!




I have not been able to connect to ASF for the last 5 days except for a test I did with a different modem.  Could open this site on an other modem but not with mine.  Same ISP for both.

According to two IT people I asked, seeing it is an issue only with ASF, then likely it is a compatibility problem with the modem and the ASF server and most likely can be fixed only at the ASF end.  I can't comment on whether that is correct or not.  Unfortunately, I can not remember when this problem started because I have not been a regular contributor here.  Thinking back, I can't remember having this issue in the past, say one year or more ago.  It has certainly been a problem over the recent months.

As I see it, the facts appear to be:

1.	I am not the only one having this problem;
2.	It is not a problem of getting into the site – my browsers can not find the site;
3.	The problem is intermittent, I can’t connect most of the time;
4.	Aussie Stock forum is the only site which is a problem;
5.	The same problem exists on all 3 browsers, IE, Chrome and Firefox;
6.	The times when I can’t connect I am using the Sierra Ultimate wireless modem;
7.	My ISP is Telstra (Telstra, not Bigpond)
8.	Using the Ultimate modem is not an issue with any other site, it is only Aussie Stock Forum which has this issue;
9.	When I can not connect using the Ultimate, I can connect using other wireless devices;
10.	It is not about cookies or any of the normal things which cause connection problems.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## MrBurns

I'm back up and running after a visit from 3 charming Russian techs from Telstra

I too have the Ultimate connection, all is working now ok, thought it must have to do with a wireless connection that I've had to use for the last 5 days, 4G Wi Fi dongle from Telstra but who knows.....if it happens again now I'm back online I'll have something else to think about.

Perhaps Joe can post his email address in case any one drops out at least he can be contacted about it.


----------



## Country Lad

MrBurns said:


> Perhaps Joe can post his email address in case any one drops out at least he can be contacted about it.




Or email it to me because I can't connect here most of the time.

Some further discussions with my IT man led to some more experimenting.  My feeling is that the issue lies at the server end.

We thought it may relate to the MTU so I played around with those and the results are interesting.  I found a few cases where people reduced the MTU in Windows 7 and overcame this same problem I have, and others where it has not made any difference. 

I looked at various packet sizes for both Google, Aussiestockforums and a couple of others I visit regularly.  The results should have been the same, but weren't.

As expected, pinging at 1500 (Windows7 default), the packet was too large and needed to be fragmented to be sent.  This is normal, slows the speed down a little but usually not noticeable.  Happens on nearly all computers.

On incrementally decreasing the MTU value using the Google site, at 1450, the packet did not need to be fragmented and it pinged normally.  This means if the packet size is reduced to 1450, then theoretically, optimum speed is achieved, assuming the other end can handle that size.  If the other end can’t accept a packet that large and needs to break it down then there is no real advantage.  Same result with my other regular sites.




There is a school of thought that W7 can be tweaked to reduce the MTU down from its 1500 but it is unlikely that even if there is any speed difference it will probably not be noticed.

The point is that at 1450 works well going to Google (and to other of the sites I regularly visit)

When I did the same thing with ASF, it behaved very differently to all the others.  Reducing the MTU incrementally did give similar results UNTIL I reached the correct packet size.  Instead of pinging normally without fragmenting the packet (as should occur and occurred with all the others I tried) the pings timed out.




The normal ping which uses a very small packet worked fine.

There is one other factor which I have noticed that when I have been able to connect, it was off peak (late night and early mornings) when there is less traffic.  As the traffic increases and in some case things slow down a tad, I lose the connection to ASF.  Again, I connected this morning but will most likely lose the connection shortly.

To me, all that indicates there is something very different at the ASF server end.  So a few questions could be:

 - has the site been moved to another server in the past year or so? because I can not remember having this issue in the dim past;
 - are we sharing the server?
 - and if so, what are those sites so those of us with the problem can see if those sites give the same result as ASF which would then strongly indicate a server issue.

I could change the MTU in Windows 7 on my computer, but I am not inclined to fiddle with my operating system for possibly questionable results overall, for the sake of the only site I have a problem with.  My IT man advised to be careful modifying the MTU because TCP/IP performance is based on a lot of different variables and changing one might totally stuff up other settings.

I think it’s over to you Joe.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Country Lad

Interesting today, I am still here after 4 hours, normally I lose connection by now.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Joe Blow

Country Lad said:


> has the site been moved to another server in the past year or so? because I can not remember having this issue in the dim past;




No, ASF has been on the same server for at least three or four years now.



Country Lad said:


> are we sharing the server?




There are a small number of other domain names hosted on the server but they are all owned by me and none have anywhere near the same amount of traffic as ASF. No other hosting clients use ASF's server.



Country Lad said:


> and if so, what are those sites so those of us with the problem can see if those sites give the same result as ASF which would then strongly indicate a server issue.




One of them is Down Under Index, a web directory of Australian websites that I have been compiling over the years. Feel free to check it, and see if you encounter similar connection issues.



Country Lad said:


> I think it’s over to you Joe.




I will get ASF's host to look at the issue and see if they can figure out what the problem might be.


----------



## hangseng

Joe Blow said:


> Could anyone who is having difficulty accessing ASF via a particular ISP please contact their technical support department and ask if there is anything they can do to restore access.
> 
> I have no idea why ASF would be blocked by any ISP but these things do sometimes happen, and the reasons why are often unclear.
> 
> If you do have success in getting ASF unblocked please let me know by posting about it in this thread.
> 
> Many thanks!




Joe for what it is worth and further to our emails I am using Windows 8 now and still the same problem.

I use 4 ISP's here in Jakarta as the internet generally is third world. The one I am responding on now is my apartment and about as good as I get and the only one I can connect to ASF, the other 3 all I can't connect.

In Aus I have no problem and there I use Westnet and Telstra.

Hope there is a solution found

Cheers
Peter


----------



## nulla nulla

Have you modified your modem settings away from default settings, trying to improve line speed by anychance? Sometimes changing the settings improves speed at the cost of connection reliability and causes dropouts


----------



## Country Lad

nulla nulla said:


> Have you modified your modem settings away from default settings, trying to improve line speed by anychance? Sometimes changing the settings improves speed at the cost of connection reliability and causes dropouts




No, and as I said before it is only ASF which has the connection problem, all the others websites and forums are OK 

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Country Lad

hangseng said:


> In Aus I have no problem and there I use Westnet and Telstra.




Do you bring the modem with you to Aus or is it a different modem here.  A common factor with those of us having a problem is also the modem.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## hangseng

Country Lad said:


> Do you bring the modem with you to Aus or is it a different modem here.  A common factor with those of us having a problem is also the modem.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




No I only ever use wifi connection on my laptop, apart from one external modem, and the only desktop is the Aus home PC that I rarely use. All Indo wifi modems are only for Indo and vic versa for Aus.

Have four different ISP modems here in Indonesia, 3 x3G wifi and one is direct 3G CDMA connection. The CDMA won't connect to ASF and only one of the others will connect to ASF and that is the apartment one I am on now.

Aus I use Telstra Bigpond both on 3G mobile wifi dongle I take everywhere (well almost) and home shared wifi with direct PC connection on the desktop.


----------



## Country Lad

hangseng said:


> Have four different ISP modems here in Indonesia, 3 x3G wifi and one is direct 3G CDMA connection. The CDMA won't connect to ASF and only one of the others will connect to ASF and that is the apartment one I am on now.
> 
> Aus I use Telstra Bigpond both on 3G mobile wifi dongle I take everywhere (well almost) and home shared wifi with direct PC connection on the desktop.




That's no help Joe, probably confuses things.  I could be wrong but I still have a feeling it is to do with the way the server end handles the packet size.

Interesting that yesterday was the longest period I have had here for a while and just now I connected no problem.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

I have sent pm's to Joe,

Explaining my concerns about the site.

I have had IT systems in my business since 1985.

He either has slack IT advice, a slack backup, a slack ISP or someone is attacking the site.

Weird things happening on the most mundane of post replies. 

gg


----------



## explod

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have sent pm's to Joe,
> 
> Explaining my concerns about the site.
> 
> I have had IT systems in my business since 1985.
> 
> He either has slack IT advice, a slack backup, a slack ISP or someone is attacking the site.
> 
> Weird things happening on the most mundane of post replies.
> 
> gg




Of course always sucked in by a conspiracy theory/story do not think anyone would believe the ole plod.

But going back a bit when I was saying things that had very bad sparks I found the site cut me off and was hard to log back into.  F....en fumblin maudlin fingers maybe.

However since I moved to my new address (in the bush) and now on Telstra 4g I have not had a problem at all.  A good service, 

so I would be looking at your own server or equipment.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

explod said:


> Of course always sucked in by a conspiracy theory/story do not think anyone would believe the ole plod.
> 
> But going back a bit when I was saying things that had very bad sparks I found the site cut me off and was hard to log back into.  F....en fumblin maudlin fingers maybe.
> 
> However since I moved to my new address (in the bush) and now on Telstra 4g I have not had a problem at all.  A good service,
> 
> so I would be looking at your own server or equipment.




We will see.

gg


----------



## MrBurns

Garpal Gumnut said:


> We will see.
> 
> gg




I'm sure there's an issue with some connections.
I couldn't get the site to load for a week when cable went down and I had to use a wi fi device from Telstra, all other sites ok but ASF wouldn't load.
Got cable back and all is ok again........


----------



## Miss Hale

MrBurns said:


> I'm sure there's an issue with some connections.
> I couldn't get the site to load for a week when cable went down and I had to use a wi fi device from Telstra, all other sites ok but ASF wouldn't load.
> Got cable back and all is ok again........




I think it's at the ASF end though.  I am using 2 wifi devices and one is fine and the other one is not. Previously I could access ASF on both wifi devices no problem and even now ASF is the only site I cannot access on my pre-paid wifi.


----------



## MrBurns

Miss Hale said:


> I think it's at the ASF end though.  I am using 2 wifi devices and one is fine and the other one is not. Previously I could access ASF on both wifi devices no problem and even now ASF is the only site I cannot access on my pre-paid wifi.




Exactly right Miss Hale  my device was a pre paid too, thats where the problem is and it is with ASF for sure.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

I've had IT since 1985.

I understand bugger all about it.

But I can smell a problem.

And ASF has a problem.

gg


----------



## CanOz

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I've had IT since 1985.
> 
> I understand bugger all about it.
> 
> But I can smell a problem.
> 
> And ASF has a problem.
> 
> gg




LOL...Ya reckon GG??? ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

CanOz said:


> LOL...Ya reckon GG??? ROTFLMAO!!




We will see.

gg


----------



## MrBurns

Garpal Gumnut said:


> We will see.
> 
> gg




There's absolutely a problem, either in the code or with the host.


----------



## Joe Blow

Folks, ASF's host has asked that everyone who cannot access ASF please run a traceroute to see if they are actually getting to ASF.

If you have a Windows based PC or laptop please do the following:

1. Click the "Start" button 
2. Type "cmd" in the "Search programs and files" box and hit "Enter". A box will then pop up on your screen with a text prompt.
3. At the prompt type "tracert aussiestockforums.com" and hit "Enter".

The traceroute will then run and every hop will be recorded on the screen. It will look something like this example:




If the last hop listed in the traceroute is not "aussiestockforums.com [64.6.111.131]" then you are not getting to ASF and the problem is most likely a DNS issue or a network error. 

It would be appreciated if those who do the traceroute could post a screenshot.

Many thanks for your assistance!


----------



## noirua

Everything is working perfectly via Auaracom and AA Web Express in Toronto and o2 and AOL UK ISPs. I understand very many Canadians visit the ASF Home page for first news on Australia and Asia.


----------



## tech/a

Had a couple of emails from members.
Although I can connect OK
They dont seem to be able to.
Just passing on the message 
I guess they will post here when they can.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> Folks, ASF's host has asked that everyone who cannot access ASF please run a traceroute to see if they are actually getting to ASF.
> 
> If you have a Windows based PC or laptop please do the following:
> 
> 1. Click the "Start" button
> 2. Type "cmd" in the "Search programs and files" box and hit "Enter". A box will then pop up on your screen with a text prompt.
> 3. At the prompt type "tracert aussiestockforums.com" and hit "Enter".
> 
> The traceroute will then run and every hop will be recorded on the screen. It will look something like this example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the last hop listed in the traceroute is not "aussiestockforums.com [64.6.111.131]" then you are not getting to ASF and the problem is most likely a DNS issue or a network error.
> 
> It would be appreciated if those who do the traceroute could post a screenshot.
> 
> Many thanks for your assistance!




And for macs?

gg


----------



## Sir Burr

When I was overseas recently in Asia using an ADSL line in the country I could view ASF but when I viewed via a mobile 3G data network ASF was definitely blocked for the entire 2 weeks.

Just curious, do you block some IP addresses? I doubt it would have been the mobile network.

Edit: BTW, no idea what the IP address was, I'm back home


----------



## FlyingFox

Garpal Gumnut said:


> And for macs?
> 
> gg




traceroute is on macs as well. The easiest way i know is using the terminal (Apps->Utilities->Terminal). The rest is the same.

For people having DNS problems, just enter the IP address (64.6.111.131) into the address the bar of your browser. Might help.


----------



## noirua

Windows Server 2008 - Unable to access website from certain ISPs - Server Fault
http://serverfault.com/questions/43...08-unable-to-access-website-from-certain-isps


----------



## MrBurns

noirua said:


> Windows Server 2008 - Unable to access website from certain ISPs - Server Fault
> http://serverfault.com/questions/43...08-unable-to-access-website-from-certain-isps




Bingo


----------



## FlyingFox

MrBurns said:


> Bingo




If that is the issue, it maybe that the firewall is blocking DNS queries. It will work for certain ISP's but not for others as DNS results are cached. Likely Aussie ISP's have this address cached. 

Try typing the IP address 64.6.111.131 into the address bar. If this is the issue, it may be a temporary fix.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

You take the screwdriver in your left hand. Then you take the hammer in your right.

Stand back from the computer.

Light a Winfield.

Walk further back to the backdoor.

Then ignite the wick leading from the backdoor to the IED attached to your computer, with the Winfield.

Go down to your shed and do some useful work with the screwdriver and hammer.

Wait for a noise, reassure the neighbours and claim a new computer off your household insurance.

gg


----------



## Logique

Here you go Joe. 
Just fyi, as I'm not having any ASF access problems. Traceroute from PC (Windows XP) via Sydney Telstra and Telstra Global. It did 19 hops, landing at [64.6.111.130]. Direct typing the IP into the address bar worked for me as well.


----------



## Logique

Logique said:


> ...Direct typing the IP into the address bar worked for me as well.



To clarify, that's when entering IP address 64.6.111.131.  

When entering IP 64.6.111.130, it returns the message 'Apache is functioning normally'.


----------



## Country Lad

Joe Blow said:


> Folks, ASF's host has asked that everyone who cannot access ASF please run a traceroute to see if they are actually getting to ASF.




Joe, when I could not open this site yesterday and this morning, on those occasions I also could NOT connect to your www.downunderindex.com

Now that I can open ASF I can also connect to your www.downunderindex.com.  Combine that with my previous posts about pinging various packet sizes and it is definitely a server problem at your end. Pinging and traceroute do work, they use only very small packet sizes which apparently your server will allow in.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Boggo

And if its any help Joe this pic below is a screen capture on my iPad in the Qantas lounge in Melbourne airport yesterday around midday on their WiFi.
It works fine now on WiFi at home.


----------



## Joe Blow

Investigations into this issue are continuing. I will post again in this thread when I know more.

Boggo, I get that error message on Tapatalk as well when the internet connection drops out or there are connection issues.


----------



## Boggo

Joe Blow said:


> Investigations into this issue are continuing. I will post again in this thread when I know more.
> 
> Boggo, I get that error message on Tapatalk as well when the internet connection drops out or there are connection issues.




It works maybe 30% of the time when away from home but never has an issue on the home WiFi using TapaTalk.

The same behaviour exists when using Safari browser, ie problem with both always coincide, see link below.

Early in the mornings (5am to 6am etc) it seems to mostly work much better than later in the day ?

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...t=3578&page=17&p=743485&viewfull=1#post743485


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

> No data received
> Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data.
> Here are some suggestions:
> Reload this webpage later.
> Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.




Received when posting a reply to arruga on the "Margin loan under my wife's name - help" thread, just now.

I thought it might have won me a Nobel Prize, or at the very least an Ignoble.

gg


----------



## hangseng

Joe not sure if you have changed anything but I have now changed to "Compatibility View" for all websites and ASF now loads. When I change this back to standard view ASF won't load.

Interestingly I did this using Windows 7 when I first highlighted this problem to you a few months ago. Compatibility View made no difference and still could not connect.

Now using Windows 8 Professional and working fine...today anyway  

I don't have much (if any) faith in the crap Indonesian internet system. Especially the so called number one provider Telkomsel the Telstra equivalent here, they are downright hopeless to state the least. They promote (boast) a "Telkomsel Flash" internet speed of "Up to 7.1mps" ....nobody but nobody can get that speed with it recorded as a max of 600kps at it's best and normal is ~450kps 

It was funny though when the Indonesian president Bambang was conducting a live international TV telecast self promotion of the good he was doing via Telkomsel late in 2011, it cut out part way through. The president continued on unknowing that the system had dropped out. The carry on after that was as if he was the only one this ever happened to and the first time ever. Laughable as this is the daily norm here and has been for years and remains so, despite his toothless tantrum. It remains unchanged...and Tsel is only the tip of the iceberg of useless ISP's here. Aus people would be up in arms if it was like this in Aus.

An expat here once said it would be faster sending a carrier pigeon with a note than sending an sms...it would be funny if it wasn't so close to the mark.

But for now Joe all working fine.


----------



## Joe Blow

Yes, changes have been made. I'd be interested in hearing from those who were previously having access difficulties.

Apparently ASF is one of a number of websites that has been under attack by a botnet for several months now. This poses absolutely *no threat* to any ASF user. However, our host has been blocking both the requests to ASF's server and the IP addresses sending them as they happen.

There is one of two reasons why people may have been blocked:

(1) You have downloaded an infected app or have browsed a web page that is infected and your PC has been compromised; or
(2) You are using dynamic IP addresses.

Apparently it can *only* be one of the two reasons above. I am not a technical person so I can only rely on information that is being conveyed to me by the host's techs.

This is directly from the host, word for word:

"Once a PC is infected you start sending "POST /?ptrxcz_xxxxxxxxxxxxx" to a bunch of different web servers.  Most of them are decoys like ASF, but at least one is the real deal, and this is how the drones communicate with the hive. ptrxcz_ is how the drone identifies the request is for the hive, and everything after that is a message or command of some type. So all we are seeing is communication in one direction. We don't see what the hive is sending back to the drones."

If you are using dynamic IP addresses you may be blocked because someone who has used the same IP address has an infected PC that has been sending requests to ASF's server.

The reason access has been restored to those who were previously blocked is because the firewall table has been cleared out and has begun re-populating. Some of the host's tech's were not aware that this was occurring and this is why I was also unaware that IP addresses were being blocked.

This is an article that explains the situation further: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/19/pushdo_spews_fake_traffic/. In ASF's situation, it is not Pushdo but a variant on that botnet.


----------



## Country Lad

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, changes have been made. I'd be interested in hearing from those who were previously having access difficulties.




Fortunately, my problem may have been resolved by my modem going to modem heaven (as most Ultimates do after only a short period) and its temporary replacement most likely will not have the problem as it handles the IP address differently.  So I will probably not be able to comment.

We will see what the permanent replacement does in a couple of weeks.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Boggo

Seems to work fine now Joe.
Logged on straight away using iPad and Telstra 3G at Adelaide airport.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, changes have been made. I'd be interested in hearing from those who were previously having access difficulties.
> 
> Apparently ASF is one of a number of websites that has been under attack by a botnet for several months now. This poses absolutely *no threat* to any ASF user. However, our host has been blocking both the requests to ASF's server and the IP addresses sending them as they happen.
> 
> There is one of two reasons why people may have been blocked:
> 
> (1) You have downloaded an infected app or have browsed a web page that is infected and your PC has been compromised; or
> (2) You are using dynamic IP addresses.
> 
> Apparently it can *only* be one of the two reasons above. I am not a technical person so I can only rely on information that is being conveyed to me by the host's techs.
> 
> This is directly from the host, word for word:
> 
> "Once a PC is infected you start sending "POST /?ptrxcz_xxxxxxxxxxxxx" to a bunch of different web servers.  Most of them are decoys like ASF, but at least one is the real deal, and this is how the drones communicate with the hive. ptrxcz_ is how the drone identifies the request is for the hive, and everything after that is a message or command of some type. So all we are seeing is communication in one direction. We don't see what the hive is sending back to the drones."
> 
> If you are using dynamic IP addresses you may be blocked because someone who has used the same IP address has an infected PC that has been sending requests to ASF's server.
> 
> The reason access has been restored to those who were previously blocked is because the firewall table has been cleared out and has begun re-populating. Some of the host's tech's were not aware that this was occurring and this is why I was also unaware that IP addresses were being blocked.
> 
> This is an article that explains the situation further: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/19/pushdo_spews_fake_traffic/. In ASF's situation, it is not Pushdo but a variant on that botnet.




I saw Skyfall last weekend with Mrs Gumnut and reckoned it was happening to you Joe. Thus my above post.

gg


----------



## sptrawler

I'm having problems accessing the site, but possibly everyone is gratefull.


----------



## Joe Blow

sptrawler said:


> I'm having problems accessing the site, but possibly everyone is gratefull.




I see that you have been posting with success since making this post. Is everything OK now?


----------



## Trembling Hand

Joe just to add to the mix, I'm getting from time to time a blank page when clicking on the new post email links.

Like this,




No real problem. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Joe Blow

Trembling Hand said:


> No real problem. Just thought I'd mention it.




Thanks for letting me know TH. Will look into it and see if I can figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Logique

Not an ASF specific thing, but computer users are being urged to disable Java, which has a recently discovered security flaw.



> *Experts urge PC users to disable Java, cite security flaw - January 11, 2013*
> 
> ..Computer users are being advised by security experts to disable Oracle's widely used Java software after a security flaw was discovered in the past day that they say hackers are exploiting to attack computers..
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/securi...curity-flaw-20130111-2ckog.html#ixzz2HoZBFrEg


----------



## MrBurns

Logique said:


> Not an ASF specific thing, but computer users are being urged to disable Java, which has a recently discovered security flaw.




How To Disable Java in Your Browser


Eric Limer





 Java isn't good for your for your computer's health right now. It can mess it up pretty bad. Bad enough that the Department of Homeland Security is warning us all to turn it off. OK, but how do you do that? Fortunately, it's not that hard.

All the current Java exploits come from Java (not Javascript) running in your browser. And while you can get all the way down to the root of the problem by uninstalling Java on the whole, you can also just lock it down in all your browsers, or just the browsers you actually use. That way you can still have it around with Minecraft or whatever and still be safe. Here's a rundown:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chrome

Type "chrome://plugins" into your address bar. This will bring up a new tab. Find the item on the list that reads just plain "Java" and click below it where it says "Disable" in blue. Restart your browser.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Safari

Choose "Safari" and then "Preferences" on the taskbar or hit control and comma simultaneously (⌘-,). Click "Security" on the top row of the new window. Uncheck the box that reads "Enable Java" if checked. Restart your browser.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Internet Explorer 8,9, and 10

Go to the "Tools" menu and select "Manage Add-ons." Go to the left of the window that pops up and in the drop-down box below the heading "Show:" select "All Add-ons." Scroll down the list on the right of the window until you find a subheading under the category "Group" that reads "Oracle America, Inc." Select each item and disable it with the "Disable" button in the bottom right-hand corner of the window. Restart your browser.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Firefox

Go to the "Tools" menu and select "Add-ons" or hit ctrl, shift, and the letter 'a' simultaneously. Select "Plug-ins" on the left-hand side of the new tab that shows up. Scroll the list on the right-hand side of the screen until you find an item that reads "Java (TM) Platform [somethingsomethingsomething]." Click the "Disable" button on the right. Restart your browser.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And there you go. If you really, really want to, you can uninstall Java entirely as well, though that's not necessary. You can find the official instructions for how to do so on OS X here, on Windows Vista, 7, and XP here, and on Linux (!) here.

Good luck out there. Stay safe.


----------



## CanOz

Wow, Interactive Brokers uses Java...

thanks Burnsy...will have to investigate...

CanOz

EDIT: Firefox has already disabled the java plug-in...cool. TWS uses an older version of java, so perhaps its ok?


----------



## sinner

Testingg...


----------



## bigdog

Joe,

ASF File Upload Manager 
- I am no longer able to upload attachments using Internet Explorer 10
- Worked OK on Saturday and now note that the process has been changed in ASF


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe,
> 
> ASF File Upload Manager
> - I am no longer able to upload attachments using Internet Explorer 10
> - Worked OK on Saturday and now note that the process has been changed in ASF




Hi bigdog, no changes have been made at this end. However, I am aware that there are a few issues with regard to IE 10 and a new version of the forum software should be coming soon with a fix for them.

In the meantime, if you are still having issues with IE 10, could you use another browser such as Firefox or Chrome until the new version of the forum software comes through. My guess is it should be released by early May, although I'm not 100% sure. Might be a bit later.

Sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## MrBurns

testing

trying to paste an article into a thread and it says the site is offline, tried 2 browsers

Took the article out and just pasted the url, it worked then...........


----------



## MrBurns

MrBurns said:


> testing
> 
> trying to paste an article into a thread and it says the site is offline, tried 2 browsers
> 
> Took the article out and just pasted the url, it worked then...........




Same issue.............


----------



## CanOz

MrBurns said:


> Same issue.............





Happens to me allot too, I usually have to go onto the VPN the get around it. At least once a day, using Firefox too...


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for letting me know!

Will do some investigating to see if I can figure out what the problem is.


----------



## McLovin

Too many characters in the post, that's what causes the "Site Offline" message.


----------



## MrBurns

McLovin said:


> Too many characters in the post, that's what causes the "Site Offline" message.




Too many ?
I've seen gigantic posts on here that got through ok.

lets test it - 


Quote Originally Posted by basilio View Post 

Well why not just burn the witch at the stake (with a slow fire ) before dumping her at sea in chaff bag ? 

 How about banishing any friends or relations of Julia Gilliard to the South Pole for consorting with the witch ? Have we left anything out ? Can we possibly be any nastier or more spiteful ? 

 I have put little into this thread because I believed it was just a mindless, hate barrage of a politician who is doing their best as they see it. Unfortunately what everyone left of centre wanted to see was the PM turn up her toes and die. Not doing that seems to have enraged an Opposition leader who was determined to destroy this government rather than allow it to see a full term. And of course starting with Alan Jones, Larry Pickering and every other piece of nasty in the country we have had a hate chorus that seems to have infected millions. Just very troubling in my view.

 With regard to the Disability care program and the emotional effect that passing the bill and effectively wedging the Libs to support it in the future. There was a good story in The Age on the circumstances around the PMs introduction of the bill into the house. 




 See you folks. Keep on bitching... Only a few months to go.
So what? We've all got personal stories to tell. Leading government is not about the personal stories it's about the big picture and implementing things that will be good for Australia as a whole. If Gillard is unable to separate the individual from the general she should not be in the job. Using stories like this to tug at peoples heartstrings for political gains is a low thing to do. 

 I don't want her burned at the stake, hung drawn and quartered, wish no ill will on her family have never said anything along those line. I just want her out of office as I believe she is incompetent and not leading Australia in the right direction. 




 Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This MessageMulti+       
.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Today 11:15 AM 

Re: The Gillard Government 








Quote Originally Posted by basilio View Post 

Well why not just burn the witch at the stake (with a slow fire ) before dumping her at sea in chaff bag ? 
 How about banishing any friends or relations of Julia Gilliard to the South Pole for consorting with the witch ? Have we left anything out ? Can we possibly be any nastier or more spiteful ? :eek
 I have put little into this thread because I believed it was just a mindless, hate barrage of a politician who is doing their best as they see it. Unfortunately what everyone left of centre wanted to see was the PM turn up her toes and die. Not doing that seems to have enraged an Opposition leader who was determined to destroy this government rather than allow it to see a full term. And of course starting with Alan Jones, Larry Pickering and every other piece of nasty in the country we have had a hate chorus that seems to have infected millions. Just very troubling in my view.
 With regard to the Disability care program and the emotional effect that passing the bill and effectively wedging the Libs to support it in the future. There was a good story in The Age on the circumstances around the PMs introduction of the bill into the house. 
 See you folks. Keep on bitching... Only a few months to go.
She knifed Kevin Rudd, she then destroyed the Labor Party and our finances...........poor Julia ?

 I don't think so, she a calculating woman who will let nothing or no one stand in the way of her own ambition, now she sees she can't win the election she wants to leave HER mark on the country by taking credit for the NDIS or anything else she can get her hands on, everything she does now is reported by HER as historic.

 She will leave a bitter and traumatic legacy on all Australians as they prepare for the pain of repairing the economic damage.

 As John Howard said the first $17B of the stimulus package was justified the next $42B was pure waste.

 You cry over the poor misunderstood PM if you like but the rest of us certainly will not. 



Well why not just burn the witch at the stake (with a slow fire ) before dumping her at sea in chaff bag ? 

 How about banishing any friends or relations of Julia Gilliard to the South Pole for consorting with the witch ? Have we left anything out ? Can we possibly be any nastier or more spiteful ? 

 I have put little into this thread because I believed it was just a mindless, hate barrage of a politician who is doing their best as they see it. Unfortunately what everyone left of centre wanted to see was the PM turn up her toes and die. Not doing that seems to have enraged an Opposition leader who was determined to destroy this government rather than allow it to see a full term. And of course starting with Alan Jones, Larry Pickering and every other piece of nasty in the country we have had a hate chorus that seems to have infected millions. Just very troubling in my view.

 With regard to the Disability care program and the emotional effect that passing the bill and effectively wedging the Libs to support it in the future. There was a good story in The Age on the circumstances around the PMs introduction of the bill into the house. 






 The woman of steel sheds her armour



 Ms Gillard fought back tears on Wednesday as she recounted the story. Sophie's mother, the veteran disability campaigner Kirsten Deane, said she was not surprised her daughter had made an impression on the Prime Minister.

 ''One of the things we've always said about Sophie is she's quite unforgettable,'' Ms Deane said.
 Prime Minister Julia Gillard and Treasurer Wayne Swan during question time in Parliament House Canberra on Wednesday 15 May 2013. 

 ''She loves going to school, she loves her brothers and sisters, she loves playing on the monkey bars, she's a gun at dancing, she loves to run, she loves television.

 ''She's just like all the other 12-year-olds you know, and just like every other 12-year-old she was really excited to meet the Prime Minister.'' Ms Deane said Sophie immediately took a shine to Ms Gillard.

 ''Once she slipped her hand in the Prime Minister's hand, she wasn't letting go,'' she said. ''It had a really big impact on her.''

 Speaking personally, Ms Deane said she and her family had long had a knot in the bottom of their stomachs when they thought about what would happen to Sophie when they were no longer around to look after her.

 ''That knot eases just a little bit, because we know that in the future, her needs will be taken care of,'' she said.

 Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/pol...#ixzz2TPPpM5WB


 Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/pol...#ixzz2TPPPeq3T See you folks. Keep on bitching... Only a few months to go. 




 Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This MessageMulti+       
.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Today 10:58 AM #6934  




Boggo 




 Boggo is online now Boggo's Avatar 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Join Date:Mar 2006Location:SAPosts:2,228




Default Re: The Gillard Government 



and now we have the federal gov using the budget to secure state labour seats in the upcoming election !

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/s...-1226643137461 



Si Hoc Legere Scis Nimium Eruditionis Habes





 Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This MessageMulti+       
.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Today 11:05 AM #6935  




Miss Hale 




 Miss Hale is online now 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Join Date:Apr 2010Location:MelbournePosts:700




Default Re: The Gillard Government 








Quote Originally Posted by basilio View Post 

Well why not just burn the witch at the stake (with a slow fire ) before dumping her at sea in chaff bag ? 

 How about banishing any friends or relations of Julia Gilliard to the South Pole for consorting with the witch ? Have we left anything out ? Can we possibly be any nastier or more spiteful ? 

 I have put little into this thread because I believed it was just a mindless, hate barrage of a politician who is doing their best as they see it. Unfortunately what everyone left of centre wanted to see was the PM turn up her toes and die. Not doing that seems to have enraged an Opposition leader who was determined to destroy this government rather than allow it to see a full term. And of course starting with Alan Jones, Larry Pickering and every other piece of nasty in the country we have had a hate chorus that seems to have infected millions. Just very troubling in my view.

 With regard to the Disability care program and the emotional effect that passing the bill and effectively wedging the Libs to support it in the future. There was a good story in The Age on the circumstances around the PMs introduction of the bill into the house. 




 See you folks. Keep on bitching... Only a few months to go.
So what? We've all got personal stories to tell. Leading government is not about the personal stories it's about the big picture and implementing things that will be good for Australia as a whole. If Gillard is unable to separate the individual from the general she should not be in the job. Using stories like this to tug at peoples heartstrings for political gains is a low thing to do. 

 I don't want her burned at the stake, hung drawn and quartered, wish no ill will on her family have never said anything along those line. I just want her out of office as I believe she is incompetent and not leading Australia in the right direction.


----------



## MrBurns

Nope seems to work ok I think it's when you put the quotation marks in............


----------



## bigdog

Joe,

After I create a new posting, I click <New Posts>
-- my new posting is no longer displayed; other users new postings are displayed under new posts!
-- in the past the my new postings were always displayed here!
-- this problem is only recent!




However, when I click <Today's Posts> under Quick Links, my new posting is displayed


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe,
> 
> After I create a new posting, I click <New Posts>
> -- my new posting is no longer displayed; other users new postings are displayed!
> -- in the past the my new postings were always displayed
> -- this problem is only recent!
> 
> However, when I click <Today's Posts> under Quick Links, my new posting is displayed




Hi bigdog, I have recently changed the way that the forum remembers which threads you have read. You can read about it in more detail in this thread. Previously when you logged out, or timed out, all of the "New Posts" were reset and any that you didn't read were considered to be read. Now the forum remembers what threads you have read even after you log out and come back the next day, so you can go back and review unread threads from days or even weeks ago.

My best guess is that because you wrote the post, the forum considers that you have read it, and it no longer shows up as a new post.


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> Hi bigdog, I have recently changed the way that the forum remembers which threads you have read. You can read about it in more detail in this thread. Previously when you logged out, or timed out, all of the "New Posts" were reset and any that you didn't read were considered to be read. Now the forum remembers what threads you have read even after you log out and come back the next day, so you can go back and review unread threads from days or even weeks ago.
> 
> My best guess is that because you wrote the post, the forum considers that you have read it, and it no longer shows up as a new post.




For what it is worth, I vote that it be changed back Joe.


----------



## bigdog

Hi Joe,

Disagree with the change implemented.

I always conduct a review after I have made my new posting and make changes if required.
-- I would imagine that there are many others that perform after posting changes
-- I am sure that many new postings are updated with using the "review" function!


----------



## Joe Blow

I appreciate the feedback. I will continue to look into the issue and see if there is any way that I can get read threads to show up in the list of "New Posts" but in regular rather than bold text.

Just a note that the length of time unread threads show up in "New Posts" can be changed. It is currently set to 10 days, but this can be modified.


----------



## waza1960

I like the changes
 Sometimes change is good


----------



## bigdog

New posts now displays all postings that I have not reviewed
-- there are many that I have no interest in and will never read!

Currently my new postings has 217 items that date back to May 27 2013
-- this number will grow forever
-- what is the impact on your database of tracking unread items from May 27 forever into the future years?

In my current session I do frequently revisit read posting that I read, but they are no longer displayed
-- eg  The Gillard Government 

I believe the purging action should action should be effected upon closing a session, not during the session!

Many thanks


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> New posts now displays all postings that I have not reviewed
> -- there are many that I have no interest in and will never read!
> 
> Currently my new postings has 217 items that date back to May 27 2013
> -- this number will grow forever
> -- what is the impact on your database of tracking unread items from May 27 forever into the future years?
> 
> In my current session I do frequently revisit read posting that I read, but they are no longer displayed
> -- eg  The Gillard Government
> 
> I believe the purging action should action should be effected upon closing a session, not during the session!
> 
> Many thanks




Purging occurs after 10 days, but this is a setting that can be modified by me, so it can realistically be any number of days. However, 10 days appears to be the default.

Once a new post is added to a thread that has been read, it will reappear at the top of the list of threads in "New Posts".


----------



## bigdog

New posting listings:

I believe the purging of "READ" postings should be actioned after closing a session, not during the session!

This will allow members to revisit read items!


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> New posting listings:
> 
> I believe the purging of "READ" postings should be actioned after closing a session, not during the session!
> 
> This will allow members to revisit read items!




I understand your concerns bigdog, and will look into the issue further. However, as I mentioned in my previous post, once a new post is added to a thread that has been read, it will automatically re-appear at the top of the list of threads in "New Posts". 

Just so I can get a feel for this, do many people re-visit threads that they have already read all the way though to the end? Before a new post is added I mean.


----------



## Julia

nulla nulla said:


> For what it is worth, I vote that it be changed back Joe.






bigdog said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Disagree with the change implemented.
> 
> I always conduct a review after I have made my new posting and make changes if required.
> -- I would imagine that there are many others that perform after posting changes
> -- I am sure that many new postings are updated with using the "review" function!






bigdog said:


> New posts now displays all postings that I have not reviewed
> -- there are many that I have no interest in and will never read!
> 
> Currently my new postings has 217 items that date back to May 27 2013
> -- this number will grow forever
> -- what is the impact on your database of tracking unread items from May 27 forever into the future years?
> 
> In my current session I do frequently revisit read posting that I read, but they are no longer displayed
> -- eg  The Gillard Government
> 
> I believe the purging action should action should be effected upon closing a session, not during the session!
> 
> Many thanks



Agree with all the above.  Another vote for returning to how it was.
And the icon directing to the first new post in a thread is this morning working occasionally but more often going back to mid May which is really irritating.


----------



## MrBurns

Clicked on the email link and it went to the top of the page:bad:


----------



## Country Lad

bigdog said:


> New posts now displays all postings that I have not reviewed
> -- there are many that I have no interest in and will never read!
> 
> Currently my new postings has 217 items that date back to May 27 2013
> -- this number will grow forever




This is easily fixed by you clicking on the "Marked Forums Read", then they won't appear again.



bigdog said:


> In my current session I do frequently revisit read posting that I read, but they are no longer displayed
> -- eg  The Gillard Government




I think you may be one of the few who does this - anybody else?

I assume that it is not often so there are other ways to quickly find a thread.

I don't have an issue either way or the other, old or new changes.  The advantage of the changes are that this forum now works the same as nearly all the others and it now clearly shows only those posts not yet read which I like, but can do without if there are lots of complaints.  Some will like it others not - most people don't like change  - period.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## bigdog

I believe the purging of "READ" postings should be actioned after closing a session, not during the session!
-- read items were previously identified as unbold format items
-- unread items were identified in bold

If read posts drop off the display list after you read them, should you want to go back to them for what ever reason you have to search for them!!

Far better is to restore the prior process and read remain on the list in "unbold".


----------



## InCasinoOut

i have subscribed to a heap of threads, and set it to send me instant emails in "thread tools", but i am not receiving emails when new posts are added?

i do receive emails from ASF from time to time though about advertising.


----------



## Joe Blow

InCasinoOut said:


> i have subscribed to a heap of threads, and set it to send me instant emails in "thread tools", but i am not receiving emails when new posts are added?




You should be receiving your thread subscription emails. I have subscribed to this thread to see whether there is a problem with the system, or whether it's a more isolated issue. 

Will let you know when I know more.

Could those who have active thread subscriptions please let me know if you are also not receiving your notification emails.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Thanks! I am posting now to (hopefully) trigger the email


----------



## Joe Blow

InCasinoOut said:


> Thanks! I am posting now to (hopefully) trigger the email




Email arrived successfully:



> Dear Joe Blow,
> 
> InCasinoOut has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - ASF Site Performance - in the Announcements and Site News forum of Aussie Stock Forums.
> 
> This thread is located at:
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3578&goto=newpost
> 
> Here is the message that has just been posted:
> ***************
> thanks! I am posting now to (hopefully) trigger the email
> ***************
> 
> 
> There may also be other replies, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again.




It seems the system is working correctly. Could you check your junk or spam folder to see if they're in there. Could you also please double check your subscription settings. Hopefully we'll get to the bottom of this.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Joe Blow said:


> Email arrived successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the system is working correctly. Could you check your junk or spam folder to see if they're in there. Could you also please double check your subscription settings. Hopefully we'll get to the bottom of this.




I have checked spam folders and nothing there. But the strange thing is I just got an email saying you replied to this thread. so it seems to be sorted now, thanks very much


----------



## Joe Blow

InCasinoOut said:


> I have checked spam folders and nothing there. But the strange thing is I just got an email saying you replied to this thread. so it seems to be sorted now, thanks very much




No problem. Glad to hear that you're receiving them again!


----------



## bigdog

Joe,

Can you please tell how to set up thread subscription emails?


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe,
> 
> Can you please tell how to set up thread subscription emails?




Sure, no problem.

At the top of each page of a thread you will see a "Thread Tools" drop down menu. 




Select the "Subscribe to this Thread" option and set up your notification preferences.


----------



## Julia

bigdog said:


> I believe the purging of "READ" postings should be actioned after closing a session, not during the session!
> -- read items were previously identified as unbold format items
> -- unread items were identified in bold
> 
> If read posts drop off the display list after you read them, should you want to go back to them for what ever reason you have to search for them!!
> 
> Far better is to restore the prior process and read remain on the list in "unbold".



+1.


----------



## sails

Just a thought... if the new system stays and you want to check some threads you have read, just click on the "Quick Link" on the upper right hand side and click on "today's posts".  That brings them all back with the ones you have read in lighter blue.

I quite like the new system only showing threads with unread posts - especially when it is so easy to click on "today's posts" if you want to go back to something.

Just my ...


----------



## nulla nulla

If you can drive down a freeway, uncluttered with useless annoying traffic, that gets you where you want to go quickly and easily, why would you want to change to driving along congested backroads clogged with annoying disruptive traffic and spend ages trying to get where you want?


----------



## Trembling Hand

Joe I'm surprised you haven't commented on this,


Trembling Hand said:


> I guess the real assumption is that people have a sense of humour. Clearly thats a very poor one on my part.
> 
> Problem is as outlined in the pics,
> View attachment 52660
> 
> View attachment 52661
> 
> 
> I know they haven't been deleted FFS. They just don't show up any more in the alphabet stock list that they should.




Is this the way its meant to be?


----------



## Joe Blow

Trembling Hand said:


> Joe I'm surprised you haven't commented on this,
> 
> 
> Is this the way its meant to be?




TH, I must have missed your initial post. 

I'm not seeing this problem. There is a minor discrepancy of a very small amount of threads that I'm putting down to soft deleted threads that are still being counted. 

Is this still an issue after the software upgrade?

Edit: In the "Thread Display Options" at the bottom of the list of threads, do you have "Show threads from the..." set to "Beginning"?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe, 

When 
I click on "New Posts" , threads such as Coalition Discussion do not appear. Is it working properly?

I feel it leads to the smaller number of posts on that thread as opposed to the Labor discussion thread which appears prominently on clicking on " New Posts"

It is the same on Chrome and Firefox, and mac and pc 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Joe,
> 
> When
> I click on "New Posts" , threads such as Coalition Discussion do not appear. Is it working properly?
> 
> I feel it leads to the smaller number of posts on that thread as opposed to the Labor discussion thread which appears prominently on clicking on " New Posts"
> 
> It is the same on Chrome and Firefox, and mac and pc
> 
> gg




Joe, you briefly fixed the problem above. It is now back to dysfunctional. Can you give me a workaround for chrome or firefox to view "New Posts "

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Joe, you briefly fixed the problem above. It is now back to dysfunctional. Can you give me a workaround for chrome or firefox to view "New Posts "
> 
> gg




Hi GG, there were changes made to the "New Posts" system a little while ago so that unread posts continue to be tracked even after logging or timing out. Unread posts are now kept track of for a total of 10 days, after which they are considered read. 

The only difference with the new system is that threads in which there are no new posts are no longer displayed in the list.

As an alternative you can use "Today's Posts" in the "Quick Links" drop down menu or the new "What's New?" option in the "Community" drop down menu.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> Hi GG, there were changes made to the "New Posts" system a little while ago so that unread posts continue to be tracked even after logging or timing out. Unread posts are now kept track of for a total of 10 days, after which they are considered read.
> 
> The only difference with the new system is that threads in which there are no new posts are no longer displayed in the list.
> 
> As an alternative you can use "Today's Posts" in the "Quick Links" drop down menu or the new "What's New?" option in the "Community" drop down menu.




thanks Joe.

Nonetheless I think it is unfair, that a post on "Federal Labor discussions" from 7 hours ago can appear on ASF "New Post" when there is no indication that "Federal Coalition Posts " have appeared 30 minutes ago. 

It would appear that there is discordance.

This to me appears un-Australian and against the fair go.

The ALP seem to be getting a free go on ASF

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> thanks Joe.
> 
> Nonetheless I think it is unfair, that a post on "Federal Labor discussions" from 7 hours ago can appear on ASF "New Post" when there is no indication that "Federal Coalition Posts " have appeared 30 minutes ago.
> 
> It would appear that there is discordance.
> 
> This to me appears un-Australian and against the fair go.
> 
> The ALP seem to be getting a free go on ASF
> 
> gg




GG, the reason for this is because you have read all the current posts in the Federal Coalition discussion thread, while you have not read all of the new posts in the Federal Labor party discusson thread. That is why one thread is showing up in "New Posts" and not the other. New posts are only "new" if you haven't read them.

I assure you it has nothing to do with political bias, it's just the way the "New Posts" system works. If someone adds a new post to the Federal Coalition discussion thread it will immediately jump back up to the top of the list again.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> GG, the reason for this is because you have read all the current posts in the Federal Coalition discussion thread, while you have not read all of the new posts in the Federal Labor party discusson thread. That is why one thread is showing up in "New Posts" and not the other. New posts are only "new" if you haven't read them.
> 
> I assure you it has nothing to do with political bias, it's just the way the "New Posts" system works. If someone adds a new post to the Federal Coalition discussion thread it will immediately jump back up to the top of the list again.




thanks Joe,

It seems though that a click on " New Posts" should not display new posts.

I'm not having a go at you, but it is discordant.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> thanks Joe,
> 
> It seems though that a click on " New Posts" should not display new posts.
> 
> I'm not having a go at you, but it is discordant.




GG, just think of it this way. Once you have read all the posts in a thread there are no longer any "new" posts and that thread will no longer show up in the list of "New Posts". Once a new post is added it will go back to the top of the list of threads with "New Posts".

All threads are equal in this regard and none are favoured over any others. Everyone's "New Posts" list will be different as everyone reads different threads.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> GG, just think of it this way. Once you have read all the posts in a thread there are no longer any "new" posts and that thread will no longer show up in the list of "New Posts". Once a new post is added it will go back to the top of the list of threads with "New Posts".
> 
> All threads are equal in this regard and none are favoured over any others. Everyone's "New Posts" list will be different as everyone reads different threads.




I encourage my mates to become asf members.

If they click on "New Posts" will they find a six hour ago comment on the ALP rather than a 30 minute comment on the Coalition.

And do they know that if they re enter the site their previous clicks will have been deleted, giving the impression that an old "Federal Labor" discussion is the most recent.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I encourage my mates to become asf members.




Much appreciated.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> If they click on "New Posts" will they find a six hour ago comment on the ALP rather than a 30 minute comment on the Coalition.




GG, this is incorrect. If they have not read all of the posts in either thread then both will show up for them in "New Posts". If the most recent post was made in the Federal Coalition thread then it will be ranked higher in the list.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> And do they know that if they re enter the site their previous clicks will have been deleted, giving the impression that an old "Federal Labor" discussion is the most recent.




The only reason the Federal Labor party discussion thread will show up in "New Posts" and not the Federal Coalition thread is because you have read all the new posts in the latter. There is no other reason.

Once all the "new" posts in *any* thread have been read it will no longer show up in "New Posts". This list is different for everyone and is tracked individually.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

OK Joe.

Seems barmy to me but it's your blog.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Is the "New Posts" system as barmy for everyone else? I'm having trouble understanding the confusion.

1. If there are unread posts in a thread it will show up in "New Posts". 
2. If there are no unread posts in a thread it will not show up in "New Posts".

This seems to be a simple and logical way for "New Posts" to be organised. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Country Lad

Joe, I think gg is having a lend of you.  Nobody can be that dumb not to understand what you have been saying.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Sean K

Joe Blow said:


> Is the "New Posts" system as barmy for everyone else? I'm having trouble understanding the confusion.
> 
> 1. If there are unread posts in a thread it will show up in "New Posts".
> 2. If there are no unread posts in a thread it will not show up in "New Posts".
> 
> This seems to be a simple and logical way for "New Posts" to be organised. Is there something I'm missing?



It's not barmy from Bondi...


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:


> Is the "New Posts" system as barmy for everyone else? I'm having trouble understanding the confusion.
> 
> 1. If there are unread posts in a thread it will show up in "New Posts".
> 2. If there are no unread posts in a thread it will not show up in "New Posts".
> 
> This seems to be a simple and logical way for "New Posts" to be organised. Is there something I'm missing?



It's fine, Joe.
gg, instead of clicking on New Posts, try going to the Quick Links tab and choose Today's Posts from the drop down box.  That will give you all the posts in the last 24 hours with the icon to the immediate left of the thread title taking you directly to the first new post since you last accessed that thread.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

I've got it now, will ignore "NEW POSTS" and will go to Today's posts. Still seems counterintuitive to me then I probably appear counterintuitive to others. 

gg


----------



## sails

Joe Blow said:


> Is the "New Posts" system as barmy for everyone else? I'm having trouble understanding the confusion.
> 
> 1. If there are unread posts in a thread it will show up in "New Posts".
> 2. If there are no unread posts in a thread it will not show up in "New Posts".
> 
> This seems to be a simple and logical way for "New Posts" to be organised. Is there something I'm missing?




 Joe, I much prefer the new system which only shows posts I haven't read. And I like having unread posts remaining as unread for the ten days. Under the old way I would try to choose a time with no distractions to quickly skim through before everything was marked as read.


----------



## Joe Blow

sails said:


> Joe, I much prefer the new system which only shows posts I haven't read. And I like having unread posts remaining as unread for the ten days. Under the old way I would try to choose a time with no distractions to quickly skim through before everything was marked as read.




Even though it might take a little getting used to, I think the new system has more advantages. With the old system, when you logged out or timed out, all threads were marked as read and you never really knew what you had missed. Now you can log in for 10 or 15 minutes, log out, come back much later and still know what you have read and what you haven't.

I remember I used to get the question, "What's the difference between 'New Posts' and 'Today's Posts'?" The only answer I had was that 'New Posts' displayed threads with new posts since the last time you logged in and 'Today's Posts' displayed threads with new posts from the last 24 hours. I think that now that 'New Posts' only contains threads with unread posts there is a real and useful point of difference between the two options.


----------



## coolcup

Joe Blow said:


> With the old system, when you logged out or timed out, all threads were marked as read and you never really knew what you had missed. Now you can log in for 10 or 15 minutes, log out, come back much later and still know what you have read and what you haven't.




This! The new system is so much better. Makes it easier to log in and out when you have a few minutes waiting for the train or in a boring meeting without worrying that you have to read through every post or you will never find the ones you missed again. I am really pleased with the new system and glad I asked for the change in the first place!


----------



## bigdog

Joe,

I clicked [Today's Posts] at 8:40 AM today which returned only 38 forum entries with the oldest dated  "Yesterday 11:29 AM"
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24367&p=785270&viewfull=1#post785270

Surely there must be postings after 8:40 AM yesterday up to Yesterday 11:29 AM that are not being listed!!!

When I click [New Posts], the site displays no postings for yesterday AM!!!
-- I only read selected items and many are not read by me!

Were there were no postings yesterday!!

John


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe,
> 
> I clicked [Today's Posts] at 8:40 AM today which returned only 38 forum entries with the oldest dated  "Yesterday 11:29 AM"
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24367&p=785270&viewfull=1#post785270
> 
> Surely there must be postings after 8:40 AM yesterday up to Yesterday 11:29 AM that are not being listed!!!
> 
> When I click [New Posts], the site displays no postings for yesterday AM!!!
> -- I only read selected items and many are not read by me!
> 
> Were there were no postings yesterday!!




John, 

Not sure what the problem might be. 

At this point I can only assume that you somehow clicked or selected "Mark Forums Read" somewhere around 8:40am yesterday. I just clicked "New Posts" and am getting the usual 10 days of unread threads.

Could others reading this thread please click "New Posts" and let me know if you are getting 10 days worth of unread threads or just 24 hours worth?


----------



## Country Lad

Joe Blow said:


> Could others reading this thread please click "New Posts" and let me know if you are getting 10 days worth of unread threads or just 24 hours worth?




Joe, you may have your "clicks" mixed up.  I have clicked "New Posts" and got nil as I had just marked all threads read.  

Clicking "Today's posts" gives me the last 24 hours.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Joe Blow

Country Lad said:


> Joe, you may have your "clicks" mixed up.  I have clicked "New Posts" and got nil as I had just marked all threads read.
> 
> Clicking "Today's posts" gives me the last 24 hours.




That makes sense. Sorry, brain not firing on all cylinders this morning. 



bigdog said:


> Surely there must be postings after 8:40 AM yesterday up to Yesterday 11:29 AM that are not being listed!!!
> 
> When I click [New Posts], the site displays no postings for yesterday AM!!!
> -- I only read selected items and many are not read by me!
> 
> Were there were no postings yesterday!!




John, did you select "Today's Posts" rather than "New Posts"? That would explain only getting 24 hours worth of new posts.


----------



## bigdog

Joe Blow said:


> That makes sense. Sorry, brain not firing on all cylinders this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> John, did you select "Today's Posts" rather than "New Posts"? That would explain only getting 24 hours worth of new posts.





Joe, I clicked both "Today's Posts" and "New Posts"

The only explanation for not reporting postings yesterday before 11:29 AM could only be that these postings were all updated with new comments and now have a later date!l

I am assuming that there were posting during this period!


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe, I clicked both "Today's Posts" and "New Posts"
> 
> The only explanation for not reporting postings yesterday before 11:29 AM could only be that these postings were all updated with new comments and now have a later date!l
> 
> I am assuming that there were posting during this period!




John, if you clicked "New Posts" and are not getting any threads older than around 24 hours then you must have accidentally clicked or selected "Mark Forums Read" which you can find just above the "Currently Active Users" on the Forums Index page (next to "View Site Leaders") or in the "Forum Actions" drop down menu in the navigation bar.

Keep an eye on things over the next few days and let me know if you are still experiencing issues. At the moment I can only assume that it is an isolated issue.

If anyone else is experiencing a similar issue with "New Posts" please let me know by posting in this thread.


----------



## sails

Hi Joe, I've just logged on and clicked on new posts.  They go back to the 13th July so 10 days it is for me. 

I do like the new system as it means new posts don't have to be read in one sitting like they used to before automatically marking all posts as read. 

One suggestion I have is to add an  "all posts" link next to the "new posts" link to make it easier to go back and find a read thread again!


----------



## bigdog

sails said:


> Hi Joe, I've just logged on and clicked on new posts.  They go back to the 13th July so 10 days it is for me.
> 
> I do like the new system as it means new posts don't have to be read in one sitting like they used to before automatically marking all posts as read.
> 
> One suggestion I have is to add an  "all posts" link next to the "new posts" link to make it easier to go back and find a read thread again!




I agree with Sails  to add an  "all posts" link next to the "new posts" link.

I now use All Posts because New Posts immediately removes new posts just read.


----------



## Joe Blow

sails said:


> One suggestion I have is to add an  "all posts" link next to the "new posts" link to make it easier to go back and find a read thread again!






bigdog said:


> I agree with Sails  to add an  "all posts" link next to the "new posts" link.
> 
> I now use All Posts because New Posts immediately removes new posts just read.




Many thanks for the suggestion. I will look into this and see how easy it is to implement.

John, when you say you use "All Posts" do you mean "Today's Posts"?


----------



## bigdog

Joe Blow said:


> Many thanks for the suggestion. I will look into this and see how easy it is to implement.
> 
> John, when you say you use "All Posts" do you mean "Today's Posts"?




Yes "Today's Posts", you are right Joe many thanks
John


----------



## Julia

Joe, it has taken me ten minutes to get this thread up!.  Amongst it, I've had to log off and re-enter, after repeatedly getting the screen advice that the site is offline.  This has been happening more and more frequently in the last few weeks.

Also, a brief reply to a post is usually OK, but if I'm replying in any detail to multiple posts, by the time I click on Submit, it all just freezes.  I have had to do a copy and paste, close down, restart the computer and log on again.
Really, really irritating.   It is not happening with any other sites that I am using.


----------



## sval62

Julia said:


> Joe, it has taken me ten minutes to get this thread up!.  Amongst it, I've had to log off and re-enter, after repeatedly getting the screen advice that the site is offline.  This has been happening more and more frequently in the last few weeks.
> 
> Also, a brief reply to a post is usually OK, but if I'm replying in any detail to multiple posts, by the time I click on Submit, it all just freezes.  I have had to do a copy and paste, close down, restart the computer and log on again.
> Really, really irritating.   It is not happening with any other sites that I am using.




+1 The site seems to be timing out when trying to log on.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> Joe, it has taken me ten minutes to get this thread up!.  Amongst it, I've had to log off and re-enter, after repeatedly getting the screen advice that the site is offline.  This has been happening more and more frequently in the last few weeks.
> 
> Also, a brief reply to a post is usually OK, but if I'm replying in any detail to multiple posts, by the time I click on Submit, it all just freezes.  I have had to do a copy and paste, close down, restart the computer and log on again.
> Really, really irritating.   It is not happening with any other sites that I am using.




Julia, I have been away from the PC most of the day but the forums seem to be loading OK for me now. 

I will check with the host and see if there is any problem that they can identify.

Have others been experiencing slow page loading times and similar issues?


----------



## sails

Joe, I couldn't log in earlier. It said the site was either offline or having maintenance. All seems ok at the moment!


----------



## Julia

I'm glad to know it's not just me having the same problem.
All is fine this evening.
Hugely irritating to lose a detailed post (the 'saved content' isn't saved) after spending quite some time putting it together.


----------



## nulla nulla

Julia said:


> .....Also, a brief reply to a post is usually OK, but if I'm replying in any detail to multiple posts, by the time I click on Submit, it all just freezes.  I have had to do a copy and paste, close down, restart the computer and log on again.
> Really, really irritating.   It is not happening with any other sites that I am using.




Same here Joe, after persistant problems trying to load detailed posts with the link freezing me out and refusing to load the post, I have given up posting detailed updates on many of the threads I previously supported. Only happens on this site, particularly evident since you made the changes to the "new posts" thread format.


----------



## coolcup

nulla nulla said:


> Only happens on this site, particularly evident since you made the changes to the "new posts" thread format.




Two birds with one stone hey nulla nulla?

Why would you link the two? Particularly given it doesn't happen on any other site, most of which use the "new" new posts format you have mentioned above.


----------



## nulla nulla

coolcup said:


> Two birds with one stone hey nulla nulla?





Just telling it how it is coolcup, no hidden agenda, nothing personal.




coolcup said:


> Why would you link the two? Particularly given it doesn't happen on any other site, most of which use the "new" new posts format you have mentioned above.





The timing of the posting difficulties appears related to the the timing of the changes. I believe that links the two. As to what happens on other sites, I see no reason for the ASF site to change to confirm with  other sites because a minority want everything to be the same, have the same look and feel etc etc. Change for the better is good, change for the sake of change is a waste of time and, as it would seem in this site, causes more problems than it is worth. 

Whether the posting problem is linked to the changes or not I don't know. Sometimes I think the amount of computer memory the advertising embeded in the pages uses, could be causing problems with posting detailed posts. Not-withstanding, it has been more noticable in the period since the changes.


----------



## Julia

nulla nulla said:


> The timing of the posting difficulties appears related to the the timing of the changes. I believe that links the two. As to what happens on other sites, I see no reason for the ASF site to change to confirm with  other sites because a minority want everything to be the same, have the same look and feel etc etc. Change for the better is good, change for the sake of change is a waste of time and, as it would seem in this site, causes more problems than it is worth.
> 
> Whether the posting problem is linked to the changes or not I don't know. Sometimes I think the amount of computer memory the advertising embeded in the pages uses, could be causing problems with posting detailed posts. Not-withstanding, it has been more noticable in the period since the changes.



This hadn't occurred to me, but now that I think about it, you're right.  Quite a coincidence if that's all it is.
And I have no axe to grind re the change.  Don't use New Posts link anyway, just Today's Posts from the Quick Links header.

How would it be, Joe, if we went back to the original to see if the problem still occurs?


----------



## coolcup

nulla nulla said:


> I see no reason for the ASF site to change to confirm with  other sites because a minority want everything to be the same, have the same look and feel etc etc. Change for the better is good, change for the sake of change is a waste of time and, as it would seem in this site, causes more problems than it is worth.




I second this. I never insisted on change for change's sake. I just mentioned that 99% of other forums choose the "new" approach, for information and that comment was taken on board in a very constructive way. Generally speaking, if such a vast majority of sites use the "new" approach for posting then it would seem we would need a very cogent reason to depart from the accepted norm. I haven't heard any such cogent reasons to date other than "I liked it how it was". 

Anyway, this doesn't subtract from that fact you are having issues posting complex threads, and I really love reading the more in depth analysis provided by yourself and other forum regulars. That is what this forum is about and the technology should be supportive of the ease of presenting those thoughts rather than conforming to what other sites do. It is just a bit odd that other sites can support both the "new" way of presenting threads as well as supporting more complex posts, so my gut feel is that the problem lies somewhere else. Of course, this is just idle speculation on my part as well.

No hard feelings.


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Same here Joe, after persistant problems trying to load detailed posts with the link freezing me out and refusing to load the post, I have given up posting detailed updates on many of the threads I previously supported. Only happens on this site, particularly evident since you made the changes to the "new posts" thread format.




Nulla, that is disappointing to hear. Your contributions to various threads have been appreciated by myself and many others. I didn't realize the extent of the problems that some have been dealing with, as I am not experiencing these issues myself. I am aware that the new system puts more of a strain on server resources but I didn't realize that many people were experiencing serious issues with page loading times.



Julia said:


> How would it be, Joe, if we went back to the original to see if the problem still occurs?




I will change it back on a trial basis after I submit this post. If those who have been experiencing issues could let me know if things improve I would be very grateful. I would also be interested in any feedback from those who have strong feelings one way or the other about either or the "New Posts" systems. 

The only reason I made the change initially was to try and improve things and make ASF more useful to its users.


----------



## tech/a

I post more charts than most.
Rarely a problem.


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:


> Nulla, that is disappointing to hear. Your contributions to various threads have been appreciated by myself and many others. I didn't realize the extent of the problems that some have been dealing with, as I am not experiencing these issues myself.



Joe, as far as I'm aware, you are not in the habit of posting multiple responses to posts in any thread, so there would seem to be no reason why you would experience the problem some of us have.
As I said earlier, a single response to one post doesn't cause any problem, but using the multiquote link for responding to multiple (up to six) posts inevitably causes the whole to fail.

The screen I see when that happens, along with everything freezing, states that the site is offline and further states that this could be due to an overload.



> I am aware that the new system puts more of a strain on server resources but I didn't realize that many people were experiencing serious issues with page loading times.



Plus there will be others who haven't happened to have logged on in the last couple of days, and/or who don't post often enough to make an issue of the problem to you.



> I will change it back on a trial basis after I submit this post. If those who have been experiencing issues could let me know if things improve I would be very grateful. I would also be interested in any feedback from those who have strong feelings one way or the other about either or the "New Posts" systems.
> 
> The only reason I made the change initially was to try and improve things and make ASF more useful to its users.



I'm sure we all understand that.  It seems, however, that pleasing one infrequent poster may possibly be causing considerable difficulties for others.
Thank you for trying the change back to the original.


----------



## pixel

tech/a said:


> I post more charts than most.
> Rarely a problem.




ditto - no problems. 
Could it be ISP-related? Mine is Vividwireless.


----------



## Julia

pixel said:


> ditto - no problems.
> Could it be ISP-related? Mine is Vividwireless.



If it were ISP related, why wouldn't other sites be similarly affected?

Have you, prior to this evening, often tried to use the multiquote link and post responses to six or so posts?
I don't recall seeing too many posts from you in this form, usually just a single response to a single post.


----------



## nulla nulla

tech/a said:


> I post more charts than most.
> Rarely a problem.




The problem highlighted by Julia & myself was not the posting of charts but the instances of responding to multiple posts within a thread and/or a detailed post of substance which subsequently would not load.

Joe thanks for considering our request. The proof of the pudding will come from our ability or lack of it, to load detailed posts and/or responses to multiple posts in the near future. Thanks also for the feedback.


----------



## Country Lad

Joe Blow said:


> .................. but I didn't realize that many people were experiencing serious issues with page loading times.




Like tech/a, I haven't experienced a problem.  I can't see how the changes could cause the problems a couple of people are having, there should not be a correlation.


----------



## Julia

Country Lad said:


> Like tech/a, I haven't experienced a problem.  I can't see how the changes could cause the problems a couple of people are having, there should not be a correlation.



Have you ever actually tried putting up a multiquote response, say six different posts with your six different responses between each?   I've never seen any such posts from you.
Obviously it takes some time and what we are getting is a screen saying the site is offline/you have been timed out.

Joe, logging on this morning, it was quicker than for some time.  Later will try a test multipost.


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:


> Even though it might take a little getting used to, I think the new system has more advantages. With the old system, when you logged out or timed out, all threads were marked as read and you never really knew what you had missed. Now you can log in for 10 or 15 minutes, log out, come back much later and still know what you have read and what you haven't.
> 
> I remember I used to get the question, "What's the difference between 'New Posts' and 'Today's Posts'?" The only answer I had was that 'New Posts' displayed threads with new posts since the last time you logged in and 'Today's Posts' displayed threads with new posts from the last 24 hours. I think that now that 'New Posts' only contains threads with unread posts there is a real and useful point of difference between the two options.



This is a test response to see if using the multiquote facility is more usable than previously where much time can be spent putting replies to multiple posts together then cannot be posted because one is timed out.



coolcup said:


> This! The new system is so much better. Makes it easier to log in and out when you have a few minutes waiting for the train or in a boring meeting without worrying that you have to read through every post or you will never find the ones you missed again. I am really pleased with the new system and glad I asked for the change in the first place!



So glad you're glad, coolcup.  As above this is a test response to see if using the multiquote facility is more usable than previously where much time can be spent putting replies to multiple posts together then cannot be posted because one is timed out.




bigdog said:


> Joe,
> 
> I clicked [Today's Posts] at 8:40 AM today which returned only 38 forum entries with the oldest dated  "Yesterday 11:29 AM"
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24367&p=785270&viewfull=1#post785270
> 
> Surely there must be postings after 8:40 AM yesterday up to Yesterday 11:29 AM that are not being listed!!!
> 
> When I click [New Posts], the site displays no postings for yesterday AM!!!
> -- I only read selected items and many are not read by me!
> 
> Were there were no postings yesterday!!
> 
> John



Again, just repeating for the sake of producing a test multiquote post.  Just repeating for the sake of a multiquote test etc etc etc




Joe Blow said:


> John,
> 
> Not sure what the problem might be.
> 
> At this point I can only assume that you somehow clicked or selected "Mark Forums Read" somewhere around 8:40am yesterday. I just clicked "New Posts" and am getting the usual 10 days of unread threads.
> 
> Could others reading this thread please click "New Posts" and let me know if you are getting 10 days worth of unread threads or just 24 hours worth?



Further just adding to this to form multiquote post.  It's surprisingly difficult to find alternative ways to say the same thing to achieve even minimal volume in a post.



Julia said:


> Joe, it has taken me ten minutes to get this thread up!.  Amongst it, I've had to log off and re-enter, after repeatedly getting the screen advice that the site is offline.  This has been happening more and more frequently in the last few weeks.
> 
> Also, a brief reply to a post is usually OK, but if I'm replying in any detail to multiple posts, by the time I click on Submit, it all just freezes.  I have had to do a copy and paste, close down, restart the computer and log on again.
> Really, really irritating.   It is not happening with any other sites that I am using.



Should also have mentioned that initial logging on can also be much slower than any other site which all come up instantly.  As did ASF today.

Btw, Joe with the multiquote facility, there seems to be a maximum number which it will accept, dropping off a couple if one has exceeded, I think, five.  That's OK.

This post has taken me only a couple of minutes, much less than if I were actually thinking through real responses, so time might not be an issue.

- - - Updated - - -

Straight through, no delay, no problem.


----------



## Country Lad

Julia said:


> Have you ever actually tried putting up a multiquote response, say six different posts with your six different responses between each?   I've never seen any such posts from you.




Do that regularly on other forums.  That problem can occur anywhere and is quite common on most forums regardless of whether it is the "old" or "new" way as we are debating here.  That is why I do the same as most people and paste the quotes in Word, type the complete post and then paste it into the forum reply.  Can't lose it that way.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Julia

So you individually copy and paste into Word all five or six posts to which you want to reply, intersperse your remarks between them, and then copy and paste into a single reply?  Sounds like a lot of trouble.

I'd have thought the multiquote facility was there in order to avoid having to do something as time consuming as that.

Joe?


----------



## Julia

And it's not just the multiquote problem either, viz


> Joe, it has taken me ten minutes to get this thread up!. Amongst it, I've had to log off and re-enter, after repeatedly getting the screen advice that the site is offline. This has been happening more and more frequently in the last few weeks.
> 
> Also, a brief reply to a post is usually OK, but if I'm replying in any detail to multiple posts, by the time I click on Submit, it all just freezes. I have had to do a copy and paste, close down, restart the computer and log on again.
> Really, really irritating. It is not happening with any other sites that I am using.





			
				 sval said:
			
		

> +1 The site seems to be timing out when trying to log on.


----------



## Country Lad

Julia said:


> So you individually copy and paste into Word all five or six posts to which you want to reply, intersperse your remarks between them, and then copy and paste into a single reply?  Sounds like a lot of trouble.
> 
> I'd have thought the multiquote facility was there in order to avoid having to do something as time consuming as that.




No Julia, think about it.  The issue you have is losing a long post  - somehow it doesn't post and it it lost.

This is a common issue with all forums.  It could be the fact that as you submit the reply, someone else is submitting at the same time in the same thread (the most common cause).

Or there is a hiccup with your ISP or with the forum server or the sun is setting, or NSW has won the SOO, or any of those odd reasons that posts are lost.  Then you need to start all over again.

Safest way is to use the multiple quotes in the reply as normal so your reply now has them all.  Copy and paste it to Word, then type your responses in between the quotes the same way as you would in the reply. When finished, copy from Word.  Then in the reply window, highlight all those quotes (everthing) and paste.  

This over-writes all those quotes, there is your complete response and all the multi quotes are unclicked.  If the post doesn't go through (as can happen (often) you still have it in Word.  Then just open the "Reply to Thread" window (that is not with the quotes) and paste again from Word.

The only additional thing you do is two copy and pastes, a few clicks of the mouse.

I always do the Word bit for lengthy posts, after losing many posts on all sorts of forums over the years.  Even short posts, I automatically take the precaution just before clicking the "Reply" button, I highlight the whole post and copy it.  That way, it is in memory and I can past it again if there is a hiccup and the reply doesn't work



Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> So you individually copy and paste into Word all five or six posts to which you want to reply, intersperse your remarks between them, and then copy and paste into a single reply?  Sounds like a lot of trouble.
> 
> I'd have thought the multiquote facility was there in order to avoid having to do something as time consuming as that.
> 
> Joe?




I will sometimes copy and paste a long post into a text file just in case something goes wrong when I submit it. That way I can just copy it back and try again, although I am finding that I am doing this less now that the auto save feature automatically saves your posts as you compose them.

The multiquote feature makes responding to multiple posts relatively simple but some still find it easier to format longer posts containing several quotes in a word processor or a text editor such as Wordpad before copying it back into the post editor when it is ready to submit. 

On the issue of website performance, has anyone who has been experiencing issues with slow page loading times noticed an improvement since "New Posts" was changed back to the old system yesterday?


----------



## Country Lad

Julia said:


> And it's not just the multiquote problem either, viz




Likely not an issue for Joe.  The internet has apparently been having intermittent problems for about an hour, especially some Telstra sites.  My Pulse wasn't responding and I couldn't place an order - had to phone it through because it wass quicker.  Another forum I was on would not intermittently respond.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Country Lad

Joe Blow said:


> On the issue of website performance, has anyone who has been experiencing issues with slow page loading times noticed an improvement since "New Posts" was changed back to the old system yesterday?




No difference at all either way Joe, and nor should it.  As I said before there it is highly unlikely there is any correlation between performance and the "New Posts".  If anything. there should be a minuscule, non-noticeable increase in speed for the new system as the server handles less posts.  

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> I will sometimes copy and paste a long post into a text file just in case something goes wrong when I submit it. That way I can just copy it back and try again, although I am finding that I am doing this less now that the auto save feature automatically saves your posts as you compose them.
> 
> The multiquote feature makes responding to multiple posts relatively simple but some still find it easier to format longer posts containing several quotes in a word processor or a text editor such as Wordpad before copying it back into the post editor when it is ready to submit.
> 
> On the issue of website performance, has anyone who has been experiencing issues with slow page loading times noticed an improvement since "New Posts" was changed back to the old system yesterday?




Yeah the "auto save" facility works well. But it is useless when you can't load the post. Several times I had to reload windows explorer, log back into the ASF stite, open the thread, initate the "reply to thread" option, open the "saved content" of a post previuosly prepared and then experience the same problem with loading the post to the thread. Kind of frustrating to say the least.

Touch wood, all post since the reversion have gone through smoothly.

- - - Updated - - -



Country Lad said:


> No difference at all either way Joe, and nor should it.  As I said before there it is highly unlikely there is any correlation between performance and the "New Posts".  If anything. there should be a minuscule, non-noticeable increase in speed for the new system as the server handles less posts.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Smooth as... Even the laptop cpu is running at idle speed rather than going into overdrive. Everytime I open the site it loads with a minimum of fuss and the only posts in the "new post" page are those posted since I last accessed the site. If I want to go back to an earlier posts I can access it through the "quick Links" menu then through "Todays Posts". 

Cheers and thanks.


----------



## Julia

Country Lad said:


> No Julia, think about it.  The issue you have is losing a long post  - somehow it doesn't post and it it lost.
> 
> This is a common issue with all forums.  It could be the fact that as you submit the reply, someone else is submitting at the same time in the same thread (the most common cause).
> 
> Or there is a hiccup with your ISP or with the forum server or the sun is setting, or NSW has won the SOO, or any of those odd reasons that posts are lost.  Then you need to start all over again.



I have never had this happen in any other forum and I participate in quite a few.  Also it has only been in recent weeks.



> Safest way is to use the multiple quotes in the reply as normal so your reply now has them all.  Copy and paste it to Word, then type your responses in between the quotes the same way as you would in the reply. When finished, copy from Word.  Then in the reply window, highlight all those quotes (everthing) and paste.
> 
> This over-writes all those quotes, there is your complete response and all the multi quotes are unclicked.  If the post doesn't go through (as can happen (often) you still have it in Word.  Then just open the "Reply to Thread" window (that is not with the quotes) and paste again from Word.



OK, that's reasonable, but to have to do that seems to negate the whole purpose of the simplicity of the multiquote facility plus the autosave which doesn't , in this instance, seem to autosave at all.



Joe Blow said:


> I will sometimes copy and paste a long post into a text file just in case something goes wrong when I submit it. That way I can just copy it back and try again, although I am finding that I am doing this less now that the auto save feature automatically saves your posts as you compose them.



That's when the auto save works.  If you get frozen and have to log off and log on again, sometimes even having to reboot before so doing, it's all lost.



> On the issue of website performance, has anyone who has been experiencing issues with slow page loading times noticed an improvement since "New Posts" was changed back to the old system yesterday?



Yes, absolutely.  It is now fine, entirely up to that for other sites.


Country Lad said:


> Likely not an issue for Joe.  The internet has apparently been having intermittent problems for about an hour, especially some Telstra sites.  My Pulse wasn't responding and I couldn't place an order - had to phone it through because it wass quicker.  Another forum I was on would not intermittently respond.



Funny then that ASF is absolutely the only site where I have had any problem whatsoever.
I wonder why you are so apparently determined to disbelieve the reality of a described experience.



nulla nulla said:


> Yeah the "auto save" facility works well. But it is useless when you can't load the post. Several times I had to reload windows explorer, log back into the ASF stite, open the thread, initate the "reply to thread" option, open the "saved content" of a post previuosly prepared and then experience the same problem with loading the post to the thread. Kind of frustrating to say the least.



Exactly.



> Touch wood, all post since the reversion have gone through smoothly.



My experience also.  Much relief, thank you Joe.


----------



## Country Lad

Julia said:


> I wonder why you are so apparently determined to disbelieve the reality of a described experience.



Because I don't experience it.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> I will sometimes copy and paste a long post into a text file just in case something goes wrong when I submit it. That way I can just copy it back and try again, although I am finding that I am doing this less now that the auto save feature automatically saves your posts as you compose them.
> 
> The multiquote feature makes responding to multiple posts relatively simple but some still find it easier to format longer posts containing several quotes in a word processor or a text editor such as Wordpad before copying it back into the post editor when it is ready to submit.
> 
> On the issue of website performance, has anyone who has been experiencing issues with slow page loading times noticed an improvement since "New Posts" was changed back to the old system yesterday?




Hi Joe,
I've had to compose longer texts, then copy-paste, in other Fora; never in ASF because speed hasn't been an issue with your site. Yes, I've noticed the Auto-save function popping up every so often, but I have never had reason to use it either; wouldn't even know how to manually retrieve it if I ever were to need it.

As far as the "New Posts" feature is concerned, I prefer the way it's reverted to right now. But that's from a purely functionality point of view. Seeing 6 or 7 pages of "recent, but unread" posts didn't make me really browse back because I don't have that much spare time anyway. If I see a post of interest on the first page, I open it and maybe add my tuppence worth. Then it's in my subscription list and I find out at night whether there's something new. (One benefit of living in the West: For me it's only 10pm when you send out the midnight mails  )

One other issue concerned the fact that, once I had added a comment to a post that appeared on one of those 7 pages, it no longer showed on the list because I had read it. Makes it awkward to look back and check when an afterthought crops up a little later. The way it's now, I find much better: "recent" really means recent, and all posts are listed in time order.


----------



## Country Lad

pixel said:


> Seeing 6 or 7 pages of "recent, but unread" posts didn't make me really browse back because I don't have that much spare time anyway.




Pixel, when you are finished on the forum and have not had an interest in some topics, do you not click "Mark Forums Read"?  The next time you log in to the site it will show only the new posts which should be only a page or 2 of only new posts as long as you are going to the bookmarked page for "New Posts".

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pixel

Country Lad said:


> Pixel, when you are finished on the forum and have not had an interest in some topics, do you not click "Mark Forums Read"?  The next time you log in to the site it will show only the new posts which should be only a page or 2 of only new posts as long as you are going to the bookmarked page for "New Posts".
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Thanks Mate 
No, I didn't. Not just because it would be a lie (I *hadn't* read them all), but also because I never know when I'm finished. 

... plus: I didn't know that function existed


----------



## Julia

Country Lad said:


> Because I don't experience it.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Cheers
Julia


----------



## bigdog

[NEW POSTS] now displays new posts since I accessed ASF late this morning just prior to 11:17 AM
-- lists only nine posts dating back to 11:17 AM this morning

[NEW POSTS] no longer displays all the new posts that I have not read which use to date back a several days!!
-- I only read a few items of interest!!

Earlier today [NEW POSTS] listed only one new posting!!




*The threads below have not been updated since your last visit or since forums have been marked read. *

does below all have been marked read!!
-- I did not read many of these items




John


----------



## pixel

Hey bigdog;

I've always used Today's Posts under Quick Links.
That gives me a manageable two pages, and the threads I've read are still listed in faded colour.


----------



## Julia

pixel said:


> Hey bigdog;
> 
> I've always used Today's Posts under Quick Links.
> That gives me a manageable two pages, and the threads I've read are still listed in faded colour.



+1.  Works well.


----------



## nulla nulla

Julia said:


> +1.  Works well.




+2, works well. I appreciate the posts already read showing as faded. saves going back into them and also acts as a mark of where you got up to when reading through the list of new posts.


----------



## coolcup

Julia said:


> It seems, however, that pleasing one infrequent poster may possibly be causing considerable difficulties for others.




Wow. That's just plain rude. 

I never advocated for the change so I didn't see it as "pleasing" me as you have so patronisingly put it. I just made a suggestion as a new user to a forum I have never come across. So typical of some older forums to have old in the tooth users being just plain rude to new users. How is that sort of post meant to encourage me to post or participate? But I guess that's what you'd probably prefer.


----------



## Julia

coolcup said:


> Wow. That's just plain rude.
> 
> I never advocated for the change so I didn't see it as "pleasing" me as you have so patronisingly put it. I just made a suggestion as a new user to a forum I have never come across. So typical of some older forums to have old in the tooth users being just plain rude to new users. How is that sort of post meant to encourage me to post or participate? But I guess that's what you'd probably prefer.



I sincerely apologise if you took offence at what I intended as just a factual comment, in that you are an infrequent poster, you suggested the change, and several of us - after it was implemented - experienced some really frustrating difficulties which appear now to have been resolved.

As my comment was absolutely not intended to offend, the same cannot be said for your response which is a piece of clearly personally directed rudeness.


----------



## coolcup

Julia said:


> I sincerely apologise if you took offence at what I intended as just a factual comment, in that you are an infrequent poster, you suggested the change, and several of us - after it was implemented - experienced some really frustrating difficulties which appear now to have been resolved.
> 
> As my comment was absolutely not intended to offend, the same cannot be said for your response which is a piece of clearly personally directed rudeness.




Hmm, my response is "clearly personally directed rudeness" is it? Let's apply your own logic to my statement which was also intended as a "factual comment" to use your words.



> Wow. That's just plain rude.




That is what I thought. Factual.



> I never advocated for the change so I didn't see it as "pleasing" me as you have so patronisingly put it. I just made a suggestion as a new user to a forum I have never come across.




Again, factual. I suggested a change which was adopted. I then said I liked the change. I never demanded the change be made. In fact my earliest post on the matter was simply to ask if there was a setting I could change in my control panel to get the forum to work the way I am used to without affecting others. Joe decided to make the change global. I have attached a link if you would like to verify this. https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4039&p=776320&viewfull=1#post776320 




> So typical of some older forums to have old in the tooth users being just plain rude to new users.




I suspect this statement offended you the most. Again, to me this is factual. You have nearly 15,000 posts, are probably one of the most regular contributors to this forum (as far as I have seen) and have been around since 2005 according to your profile. Just like you said I am an infrequent poster, I am making a statement of fact that you are an "old hand" when it comes to posting in this forum. 

And my belief is quality over quantity, but each to their own. And, to be clear, I don't mean to be saying that your posts are not quality. More I am explaining why I might appear an infrequent poster.



> How is that sort of post meant to encourage me to post or participate? But I guess that's what you'd probably prefer




I found it odd that you would intimate that the change to the forum was made for an "infrequent poster" such as myself. I never asked for the change to be global, I only wanted to know if there was a setting that I could change for myself. My understanding was that Joe understood the logic of the way other forums were structured and therefore tried to trial the change. Since the change was made global, yes I was happy and you made your preferences clear that you hated it equally as much as I liked it. Each to their own, but again, factual. To say that the change was made to please an infrequent poster is personally directed at me and actually factually incorrect as I never asked for a global change to be made.

So, I am sorry if you felt offended by my reply, but I was only replying on a similar factual basis as you were and my points were not intended to be any more "personally directed rudeness" than I felt was aimed at me.


----------



## Julia

coolcup said:


> I am making a statement of fact that you are an "old hand" when it comes to posting in this forum.




There was no reference to being an 'old hand' which may indeed be factual.
What you actually said was:



> So typical of some older forums to have *old in the tooth users* being just plain rude to new users.



Making assumptions about age and generalisation about attitude to new users.

Btw I didn't 'hate the change'.  Didn't matter to me one way or the other as I always used "Today's Posts'" via "Quick Links" anyway.  I simply responded to Nulla Nulla's suggestion that the timing of page loading problems several of us were experiencing coincided with the change and agreed with his request for the change to be reversed to see if it seemed to resolve the problem.
So far it does.

I won't be further responding on this, coolcup.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Julia said:


> There was no reference to being an 'old hand' which may indeed be factual.
> What you actually said was:
> 
> 
> Making assumptions about age and generalisation about attitude to new users.
> 
> Btw I didn't 'hate the change'.  Didn't matter to me one way or the other as I always used "Today's Posts'" via "Quick Links" anyway.  I simply responded to Nulla Nulla's suggestion that the timing of page loading problems several of us were experiencing coincided with the change and agreed with his request for the change to be reversed to see if it seemed to resolve the problem.
> So far it does.
> 
> I won't be further responding on this, coolcup.




So are we back to the old way?

I agree with your comments about generalisations on older posters, Julia.

It is so good though to have such scintillating non-judgemental opinions from new posters such as those you refer to Julia.

Let us see how they fare through the next crash.

So am I correct in thinking that if I click on "New Posts" I will actually see "New Posts" ?

gg


----------



## sails

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ...So am I correct in thinking that if I click on "New Posts" I will actually see "New Posts" ?
> 
> gg





I think you will get both new posts and posts you have read. Too bad if you get interrupted, the system marks all as read after a short time and then you have to try and remember where you were up to in any unread threads which then show as read  threads.

Due to interruptions my end I preferred the new way with the alternative of option of clicking on "quick links" if I wanted to see something I had already read.  But it seems that has caused a glitch for those wanting to post very long posts with a heap of multi quotes. 

So we are back to the horse and buggy agin!  Oh well...


----------



## coolcup

Julia said:


> There was no reference to being an 'old hand' which may indeed be factual.
> What you actually said was:
> 
> 
> Making assumptions about age and generalisation about attitude to new users.
> 
> Btw I didn't 'hate the change'.  Didn't matter to me one way or the other as I always used "Today's Posts'" via "Quick Links" anyway.  I simply responded to Nulla Nulla's suggestion that the timing of page loading problems several of us were experiencing coincided with the change and agreed with his request for the change to be reversed to see if it seemed to resolve the problem.
> So far it does.
> 
> I won't be further responding on this, coolcup.




Hi Julia

I apologise. On reflection, I think I reacted far too harshly in the first place. Having read your post above I now understand where you were coming from and think I completely misunderstood the context of your post. I am sorry for responding in a needlessly harsh manner and hope you can forgive me. I will understand if you do not wish to respond but I would like to apologise nonetheless.


----------



## Julia

coolcup said:


> Hi Julia
> 
> I apologise. On reflection, I think I reacted far too harshly in the first place. Having read your post above I now understand where you were coming from and think I completely misunderstood the context of your post. I am sorry for responding in a needlessly harsh manner and hope you can forgive me. I will understand if you do not wish to respond but I would like to apologise nonetheless.



Thank you, coolcup.  Much appreciated.  We are all vulnerable at times to over-reacting or misinterpreting typed comment which lacks the nuances of tone and body language.

There was some irony for me, also, in your comment about attempts to make newcomers feel unwelcome as I clearly remember sending you a PM of welcome soon after you joined, following enjoying something you'd posted.  I remember it specifically because you replied with thanks and an invitation to follow your blog.

Good to have it all sorted out.


----------



## moXJO

Getting an 520 error message when I try to post on certain threads, points to a problem on your end.


----------



## Joe Blow

moXJO said:


> Getting an 520 error message when I try to post on certain threads, points to a problem on your end.




I am hoping this was just a temporary glitch. If this continues to be an issue for you or any other ASF members, please let me know by posting in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## MrBurns

I go to Stocks Q-Z and I cant see TLS in the 2 pages of results, I search TLS and it appears..............so it's there but doesn't appear in the thread Stocks Q-Z

I'm using IE 10


----------



## Country Lad

MrBurns said:


> I go to Stocks Q-Z and I cant see TLS in the 2 pages of results, I search TLS and it appears..............so it's there but doesn't appear in the thread Stocks Q-Z
> 
> I'm using IE 10




Play around with the "Thread Display Options" down the bottom of the page.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Buckfont

Mr Burns, have you tried typing in TLS in the advanced search box? Brings all the links up there.


----------



## MrBurns

Country Lad said:


> Play around with the "Thread Display Options" down the bottom of the page.
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Thanks I see that but when you click on a link that says Stocks Q-Z you expect the lot not have to refine further.



Buckfont said:


> Mr Burns, have you tried typing in TLS in the advanced search box? Brings all the links up there.




Yep but as I said above you shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## Joe Blow

Mr. Burns, you can modify this option in your account settings.

Simply scroll down to *Thread Display Options* and ensure that *Default Thread Age Cut Off* is set to "Show all threads".


----------



## MrBurns

Joe Blow said:


> Mr. Burns, you can modify this option in your account settings.
> 
> Simply scroll down to *Thread Display Options* and ensure that *Default Thread Age Cut Off* is set to "Show all threads".




Thanks Joe


----------



## Country Lad

MrBurns said:


> ................... expect the lot not have to refine further.





It is not refining it further, it is setting your preferences.

 I don't want to waste my time going through heaps of pages finding the particular company so I have set my preference for only the the ones which have a post in the last month which is a couple of pages.  If it isn't there, I do the search.  I think it is quite logical that you set it to your own preference.    

If you want them all, then there are 28 pages and you then have to guess around which page the particular code is because you would have no idea which page it is in.  In your case TLS is on page 18 of 28 and you would spend a lot more time rummaging around all the pages trying to find it than doing the simple search.  

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## MrBurns

Country Lad said:


> It is not refining it further, it is setting your preferences.
> 
> I don't want to waste my time going through heaps of pages finding the particular company so I have set my preference for only the the ones which have a post in the last month which is a couple of pages.  If it isn't there, I do the search.  I think it is quite logical that you set it to your own preference.
> 
> If you want them all, then there are 28 pages and you then have to guess around which page the particular code is because you would have no idea which page it is in.  In your case TLS is on page 18 of 28 and you would spend a lot more time rummaging around all the pages trying to find it than doing the simple search.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Ok then there should be a notice indicating that all threads are not in the default setting otherwise when you click on that link you expect to see what it says.


----------



## MrBurns

MrBurns said:


> Ok then there should be a notice indicating that all threads are not in the default setting otherwise when you click on that link you expect to see what it says.




Of course this is a set forum platform and cant be changed as far as I know and overall it's excellent, the best I've seen.


----------



## bigdog

Joe,

When I search for "FAR" the ASF response is "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."
-- this happens for all my search attempts!

I can see the forum in "Today's Posts"

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=961&p=800412#post800412


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe,
> 
> When I search for "FAR" the ASF response is "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."
> -- this happens for all my search attempts!
> 
> I can see the forum in "Today's Posts"
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=961&p=800412#post800412




Hi bigdog, let me look into this, and I'll get back to you about it as soon as I can.


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> When I search for "FAR" the ASF response is "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."
> -- this happens for all my search attempts!




bigdog, I have completely reworked the site search function. Hopefully, you should have no further difficulties tracking down the FAR (or any other thread) thread from this point forward.

Let me know if you encounter any issues in the future.


----------



## bigdog

Joe Blow said:


> bigdog, I have completely reworked the site search function. Hopefully, you should have no further difficulties tracking down the FAR (or any other thread) thread from this point forward.
> 
> Let me know if you encounter any issues in the future.




Joe, yes the search works; many thanks again

John


----------



## peter2

Hi Joe (just for your notes) 
I had the 520/522 error for 12hrs Sat 23/11/13 (from ~11:30am - 23:45 pm).


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> Hi Joe (just for your notes)
> I had the 520/522 error for 12hrs Sat 23/11/13 (from ~11:30am - 23:45 pm).




Yes, sorry about the downtime earlier today. Unfortunately, there were some routing issues that affected access to ASF from late this morning and that persisted for a number of hours after that. Hopefully, everything should be back to normal now.

Apologies for any inconvenience caused!


----------



## havaiana

Hi Joe

Not sure if it's just me, but when I'm clicking on a members name then 'view forum posts', their latest posts don't seem to be coming up. This is making stalking other members incredibly difficult as I have to search all the threads for their latest posts manually.


----------



## Joe Blow

havaiana said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but when I'm clicking on a members name then 'view forum posts', their latest posts don't seem to be coming up. This is making stalking other members incredibly difficult as I have to search all the threads for their latest posts manually.




I just checked and you're right, the Latest Posts search for all users isn't displaying posts made after November 27th, which just happens to coincide with the introduction of a coding modification. I will look into this and get it fixed as soon as I can.

Apologies for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Joe Blow

havaiana said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but when I'm clicking on a members name then 'view forum posts', their latest posts don't seem to be coming up.




Still working on this. Just waiting for the guy who coded up the problematic modification to come back from a holiday. Will update again when I know more.


----------



## Joe Blow

Just letting everyone know that I am aware there is an issue with ASF's site search function today. This is currently being worked on and should be fixed very soon.

Apologies for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Miner

2BAD4U said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone else is having problems today.  ASF is running real slow (pages taking ages to load or timing out with the "cannot display webpage" message).
> 
> All other sites are working fine, only ASF I'm having problems with.
> 
> Cheers
> Warren




Warren

I concur with you. Today is 11th Dec and I had the same issue.
I kept on trying few times. Search button did not work.
I am sure Joe is working on that.
To facilitate investigation I got this comment   when undertaking the search criterion :

connection to localhost:9312 failed (errno=60, msg=Operation timed out) 

Cheers

Miner


----------



## Joe Blow

Folks, I have reverted back to the old search because the issues with the new search have been ongoing and very difficult to diagnose.

At least now search *is* working and people should be able to find the threads they are looking for.

My apologies again for any inconvenience caused. I will continue to work with the host on the new search in the wee hours when there are fewer ASF members online.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

*Re: Using your Ignore List*

Is it still possible to start new threads on General Chat?

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Using your Ignore List*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is it still possible to start new threads on General Chat?




Yes. I just tried to start one and had no difficulty doing so. 

What seems to be the problem?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

*Re: Using your Ignore List*



Joe Blow said:


> Yes. I just tried to start one and had no difficulty doing so.
> 
> What seems to be the problem?




When I click on General Chat there is no longer a button for "start new thread" on firefox or chrome.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Using your Ignore List*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> When I click on General Chat there is no longer a button for "start new thread" on firefox or chrome.




That's odd because the button is there for me in both Chrome and Firefox. Strange indeed.

Is this happening to others as well or just GG? Please let me know if you can see the "Post New Thread" button in the General Chat forum.


----------



## Joe Blow

OK, it should be there now. 

I just checked the forum permissions and for some reason Registered Users were not allowed to post new threads in the General Chat forum. I didn't change it, so I guess ASF has a ghost.

If anyone notices any more forum weirdness, please let me know in this thread.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> OK, it should be there now.
> 
> I just checked the forum permissions and for some reason Registered Users were not allowed to post new threads in the General Chat forum. I didn't change it, so I guess ASF has a ghost.
> 
> If anyone notices any more forum weirdness, please let me know in this thread.




It is back again now in both chrome and firefox. Probably Mr.Kafka playing games again.

gg


----------



## chrislp

Joe Blow said:


> If anyone notices any more forum weirdness, please let me know in this thread.




This is not something that's an issue for me but I thought I should bring to you attention in case you weren't aware as it might effect how others view the forum.

You recently re-arranged the sub forums in the "forum jump" section to different areas. This week I upgraded my PC from Windows XP to Windows 8.1 & I noticed that Australian stock discussion, market related forums, trading & investing & community are in bold which make the different sections stand out. In my old computer those sections weren't in bold despite using the same browser, Firefox.


----------



## Joe Blow

chrislp said:


> You recently re-arranged the sub forums in the "forum jump" section to different areas. This week I upgraded my PC from Windows XP to Windows 8.1 & I noticed that Australian stock discussion, market related forums, trading & investing & community are in bold which make the different sections stand out. In my old computer those sections weren't in bold despite using the same browser, Firefox.




Hi Chris, thanks for the feedback!

Yes, the bolding of forum headings in the Forum Jump menu was intentional. As you pointed out, it makes the different sections stand out more and gives everything a sense of separation. However, it seems that it works in some browsers but not others. For example, it works in Firefox but not in Chrome, so I will investigate further and see if there is a way to make it work properly in all browsers and operating systems.


----------



## pixel

Hi Joe,
In the list of New Posts, the "Full ASX Excel Spreadsheet"  thread shows there has been a latest reply by the Opener this morning. But when I open the thread, nothing is showing beyond the one I left last night.
It could be that WW has deleted his reply - but that's only a guess.
It's also odd that the list shows 10 replies, whereas mine from last night carries #11.


----------



## pixel

pixel said:


> Hi Joe,
> In the list of New Posts, the "Full ASX Excel Spreadsheet"  thread shows there has been a latest reply by the Opener this morning. But when I open the thread, nothing is showing beyond the one I left last night.
> It could be that WW has deleted his reply - but that's only a guess.
> It's also odd that the list shows 10 replies, whereas mine from last night carries #11.
> 
> View attachment 56314




Please ignore previous message; after the next reply had been added, I got the full thread.
Must have just been a glitch in the system.


----------



## Joe Blow

pixel said:


> Hi Joe,
> In the list of New Posts, the "Full ASX Excel Spreadsheet"  thread shows there has been a latest reply by the Opener this morning. But when I open the thread, nothing is showing beyond the one I left last night.
> It could be that WW has deleted his reply - but that's only a guess.
> It's also odd that the list shows 10 replies, whereas mine from last night carries #11.
> 
> View attachment 56314




When an ASF member is very new, or has very few posts, any of their posts that contains links are automatically placed into a moderation queue to be approved before they are able to be viewed by other ASF members. 

The reason this was introduced is because new ASF members are responsible for the vast majority of spam, and this is the best way of filtering it out.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> When an ASF member is very new, or has very few posts, any of their posts that contains links are automatically placed into a moderation queue to be approved before they are able to be viewed by other ASF members.
> 
> The reason this was introduced is because new ASF members are responsible for the vast majority of spam, and this is the best way of filtering it out.




Thanks Joe,
great concept! and good to know


----------



## Trembling Hand

Joe I'm having trouble uploading pics. When I press on the "Select File" on the pop up box nothing happens. 

Maybe I've lost privileges because I put up too much rubbish......


----------



## Joe Blow

Trembling Hand said:


> Joe I'm having trouble uploading pics. When I press on the "Select File" on the pop up box nothing happens.
> 
> Maybe I've lost privileges because I put up too much rubbish......




Will check into this and let you now.


----------



## Joe Blow

Trembling Hand said:


> Joe I'm having trouble uploading pics. When I press on the "Select File" on the pop up box nothing happens.
> 
> Maybe I've lost privileges because I put up too much rubbish......




TH, give it a try now and let me know how you go.


----------



## Caveroute

Hi, 

I have a wee presentation problem -  

I open the home page, see the list of most recent posts, hit go to last post on one of them, I am then placed in the last post, momentarily, before it flicks back to the top of the last full page containing this post and I have to scroll down to find it. 

This now consistent behavior only started on my w7 machine a few weeks back - before then it was fine.

On my samsung it's fine.

Any ideas on what I may have done ?

I'm using chrome btw -


----------



## Joe Blow

Caveroute said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a wee presentation problem -
> 
> I open the home page, see the list of most recent posts, hit go to last post on one of them, I am then placed in the last post, momentarily, before it flicks back to the top of the last full page containing this post and I have to scroll down to find it.
> 
> This now consistent behavior only started on my w7 machine a few weeks back - before then it was fine.
> 
> On my samsung it's fine.
> 
> Any ideas on what I may have done ?
> 
> I'm using chrome btw -




Hi Caveroute, I have just conducted a similar test with Chrome and am not experiencing the same issue, so at this point I am assuming that it is an isolated problem.

If anyone else is experiencing something similar, please post in this thread and let me know.

In the meantime, it might be worth doing some Google searches to see if other Chrome users have had the same problem.


----------



## Caveroute

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Caveroute, I have just conducted a similar test with Chrome and am not experiencing the same issue, so at this point I am assuming that it is an isolated problem.
> 
> If anyone else is experiencing something similar, please post in this thread and let me know.
> 
> In the meantime, it might be worth doing some Google searches to see if other Chrome users have had the same problem.




Funny thing this - 

I've just retested this and after cursing it for the past short while, it's now it's fine - so I've no idea whats going on. 

There is a slight dance on entry, it moves up a line and then back down, but it now stays on the last post.

Thanks for your input JB.


----------



## Caveroute

Caveroute said:


> Funny thing this -
> 
> I've just retested this and after cursing it for the past short while, it's now it's fine - so I've no idea whats going on.
> 
> There is a slight dance on entry, it moves up a line and then back down, but it now stays on the last post.
> 
> Thanks for your input JB.




OK, if I'm logged on everything is fine.

If I'm a guest - then I see the behavior  I outlined above.


----------



## burglar

Trembling Hand said:


> ... Maybe I've lost privileges because I put up too much rubbish......




Hi TH,

You don't need to confess to anything.

You're on the internet!!


----------



## bigdog

Joe, today it is impossible to add attachments

I was able to last week where it was a little more complicated with an extra unnecessary step!!


----------



## pixel

bigdog said:


> Joe, today it is impossible to add attachments
> 
> I was able to last week where it was a little more complicated with an extra unnecessary step!!




what's wrong with it?




Sometimes, the focus returns to the thread and you have to re-activate the upload window from your Windows Taskbar.


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe, today it is impossible to add attachments
> 
> I was able to last week where it was a little more complicated with an extra unnecessary step!!




Bigdog, what is the problem exactly? What part of the process isn't working?


----------



## bigdog

Joe Blow said:


> Bigdog, what is the problem exactly? What part of the process isn't working?




Joe it is now working OK and normal - visiting my brother and using his high speed access
-- I am unable to replicate the problem
-- this morning I clicked 'Add File" and the "Select Files box" had error and I could not effect the "Select Files" button.

This morning I was staying at the beach and had to go to McDonalds to login
-- very slow

-- even had my first attempt posting rejected - McDonalds was suspect a site

-- I was able to post on the second attempt without an attachment

I will try posting tomorrow morning when I am home 
-- much slower service


----------



## sails

That was strange - I was unable to post a reply from my desk top computer and was given an error message about suspicious network activity and yet I can post from the ipad on the same network.


----------



## Joe Blow

sails said:


> That was strange - I was unable to post a reply from my desk top computer and was given an error message about suspicious network activity and yet I can post from the ipad on the same network.




Hi sails, please let me know if this happens again. There are a few changes being made in the background and I want to make sure that website usability is not affected.

If anyone else experiences any issues or difficulties, please let me know in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## qldfrog

Joe,
not a drama but I was looking for a picture in a forum post and the advance search did not return anything?
Is that the expected behaviour?


Hope it helps


----------



## Joe Blow

Unfortunately there is currently no way to search post attachments. I wish there was, but the software doesn't support this feature yet.

The "Pictures" search option relates only to profile pictures. I had this disabled, but have enabled it so those who wish to have a picture on their profile can do so.


----------



## bigdog

Joe adding attachments was back to normal today!


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe adding attachments was back to normal today!




That's great news bigdog! Hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## explod

ASF admin. I am having problems signing in with a new device. Have sent two emails for your assistance and wonder if someone could look at it and reply by email. Cheers and sorry for any hassle.

Explod


----------



## explod

All good now. It occurred to log out of my old iphone and my wife,s ipad so now all good.

Sorry for the noise.


----------



## Joe Blow

explod said:


> All good now. It occurred to log out of my old iphone and my wife,s ipad so now all good.
> 
> Sorry for the noise.




I'm glad to hear that everything has sorted itself out. Sometimes annoying minor issues do occur, so please feel free to report them in this thread as I will always investigate them in case they are a symptom of something more serious.


----------



## Julia

I've been finding this site very slow the last couple of days.  Up to 7 or 8 seconds for the screen to change.
Absolutely no similar problem on any other site.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Julia said:


> I've been finding this site very slow the last couple of days.  Up to 7 or 8 seconds for the screen to change.
> Absolutely no similar problem on any other site.



Same here though only today have I experienced subnormal loading.


----------



## tinhat

Frequently, of late, when I visit this site and I click on the "new posts" search the resulting page tells me that there are no new posts since my last visit when in fact there are. I don't know if this is a cookie problem, but I cleared all my browser cookies and this problem persists. I'm almost always still logged in when I make a new visit.


----------



## bellenuit

Wysiwyg said:


> Same here though only today have I experienced subnormal loading.




Same here. More pronounced today, but I think I experienced it yesterday.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> I've been finding this site very slow the last couple of days.  Up to 7 or 8 seconds for the screen to change.
> Absolutely no similar problem on any other site.






Wysiwyg said:


> Same here though only today have I experienced subnormal loading.






bellenuit said:


> Same here. More pronounced today, but I think I experienced it yesterday.




I have informed the host about the reports of slow page loading times and they have told me to let them know if the problem persists. Please let me know how everything goes today. If it is still as slow as yesterday let me know by posting in this thread, and I will get the host to investigate further.

My apologies for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Joe Blow

tinhat said:


> Frequently, of late, when I visit this site and I click on the "new posts" search the resulting page tells me that there are no new posts since my last visit when in fact there are. I don't know if this is a cookie problem, but I cleared all my browser cookies and this problem persists. I'm almost always still logged in when I make a new visit.




This is a little more unusual, and more concerning. Have you been experiencing issues with the "New Posts" feature for long? Can you remember when the problem started?

Is anyone else experiencing any issues with the "New Posts" feature? If so, please let me know as soon as possible by posting in this thread. The "New Posts" feature is cookie based, and should only reset after manually logging out or by timing out after 30 minutes of inactivity.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> This is a little more unusual, and more concerning. Have you been experiencing issues with the "New Posts" feature for long? Can you remember when the problem started?
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing any issues with the "New Posts" feature? If so, please let me know as soon as possible by posting in this thread. The "New Posts" feature is cookie based, and should only reset after manually logging out or by timing out after 30 minutes of inactivity.




I have seen that message a few times too, but hadn't considered it "an issue". From memory, it started about two weeks ago, maybe a little longer, and I took it to mean just that. 
When I return a while later, "New Posts" will usually show a small number of new posts, so I always thought that was OK and due to the time of year when people buy Easter eggs or fish for Lent, rather than argue about Finances


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> I have informed the host about the reports of slow page loading times and they have told me to let them know if the problem persists. Please let me know how everything goes today. If it is still as slow as yesterday let me know by posting in this thread, and I will get the host to investigate further.
> 
> My apologies for any inconvenience caused.




Yesterday's "sluggishness" was only sporadic on my system. Sometimes a new request would be filled almost instantly - as is the case normally, including this morning; but on occasions, it might take 30 seconds or more. 
In Firefox, the browser tab shows whether a page is loading or has been filled; therefore, I simply flick over to another tab and do something else until the ASF tab shows success.
Yesterday's "issue" wasn't limited to ASF either; it affected several other of my sites. Therefore, I thought it might have been a general Internet problem, caused by traffic bursts either at my ISP or segments of the wider infrastructure. On one occasion, I even lost connection to one of my data suppliers; the server response timed out, causing the client to terminate the connection, requiring a modem restart. A rare occurrence, but the probability of it happening is not zero.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thank you for the detailed feedback Pixel.

I am hoping that page loading times are better this morning. However, if any of the issues mentioned are persisting for anyone, please let me know by posting in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Wysiwyg

Thank you buddy. Loading speed is back to normal.


----------



## CanOz

Here i thought it was just me...

much better


----------



## tinhat

Joe Blow said:


> This is a little more unusual, and more concerning. Have you been experiencing issues with the "New Posts" feature for long? Can you remember when the problem started?
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing any issues with the "New Posts" feature? If so, please let me know as soon as possible by posting in this thread. The "New Posts" feature is cookie based, and should only reset after manually logging out or by timing out after 30 minutes of inactivity.




It's hard to say, because as CanOz says, at first I believed the message so didn't take much notice. I'd say at least a week maybe two.

I've had a look at the cookies set by www.aussiestockforums.com in Chrome and there is one called *bb_lastvisit* which has the following value *1388693715 *and which was set on Friday, 3 January 2014 at 07:15:16. If I assume that value is a Unix timestamp that translates to Thu, 02 Jan 2014 20:15:15 GMT which matches the local time stamp on my pc of when the cookie was set.

I'll delete that cookie and I'll keep an eye on the cookies set and report back if i find anything of use.


----------



## Julia

Page loading back to normal for me too.  However, a moment ago when clicking on Submit Reply up came a screen telling me site is off line.  Will try again now.

5 secs later:  obviously it was some brief glitch.


----------



## Joe Blow

Well I am very happy to hear that page loading times seem to be better today. 

Please keep me posted on any other issues, including the one related to the "New Posts" feature.


----------



## Julia

Joe, I know nothing about the New Posts, but always use "Today's Posts" from the drop down box.  Have never had a problem with this.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Well I am very happy to hear that page loading times seem to be better today.
> 
> Please keep me posted on any other issues, including the one related to the "New Posts" feature.




Hi Joe,
this morning, response has become irregular again:
up to 30 seconds on some occasions, near-instantaneous on others.
And it's not only "New Posts" (once, after viewing UNS), but also when requesting a thread.
Sorry, I can't find rhyme or reason what makes it fast or when it "takes ages"; but this morning, ASF has been - so far - the only Forum for which I've made that observation.

PS: Submitting this note has also taken longer than usual; however, since then, responses have generally been within one to three seconds. Makes it hard to catch, if there is anything to "catch". I'd simply accept it as "one of those things"...
(and the entire screen went grey and locked up for probably 15 seconds while I was waiting for the list of smileys to be displayed, from which I picked the above.)




PPS: The above is a screen shot taken about 5  minutes after I'd hit the "Save" button. I ended up closing the tab (in Firefox) and requesting  the thread - where it appeared straight away, and including the first amendment. Let's see how the second update goes.


----------



## Joe Blow

Pixel, many thanks for letting me know. Like you, I'm finding that page loading times seem to fluctuate. A little sluggish one moment, then fast again the next.

I'll continue to investigate and see if I can figure out what the problem is.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Pixel, many thanks for letting me know. Like you, I'm finding that page loading times seem to fluctuate. A little sluggish one moment, then fast again the next.
> 
> I'll continue to investigate and see if I can figure out what the problem is.




it seems to be getting worse: I even received a "connection timed out" message. And uploading another screenshot gif has been hanging for a few minutes.
Hopefully, your tech staff can find a cure.


----------



## Joe Blow

pixel said:


> it seems to be getting worse: I even received a "connection timed out" message. And uploading another screenshot gif has been hanging for a few minutes.
> Hopefully, your tech staff can find a cure.




I'm just making a few adjustments to some settings in the hope I can improve page loading times. There may be some issues in the short term as a result. Please bear with me.


----------



## tinhat

The no new posts since your last visit search result happened to me again just now. At the top of the page it says my last visit was today and gives the time of the current session; that is, it says my last visit is now which might be why I'm not getting any search results in the new posts search. A few weeks ago I disabled third party cookies in my browser (chrome). I don't know if this is what is causing this intermittent problem.


----------



## Joe Blow

tinhat said:


> A few weeks ago I disabled third party cookies in my browser (chrome). I don't know if this is what is causing this intermittent problem.




This could well be the cause of the problem. To test it you could re-enable cookies for a short period to check if you encounter the same problem.

If you do, please let me know how it goes.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> This could well be the cause of the problem. To test it you could re-enable cookies for a short period to check if you encounter the same problem.
> 
> If you do, please let me know how it goes.




I'm positive that it would be the cause.
I did the same in Firefox: Disabled all cookies, and - not unexpectedly - found that most websites would misbehave in one way or another. I don't know about Chrome, but Firefox has the option to selectively "Allow" trusted websites to use them. 







No problems since then - and as I mentioned before, when I receive a "Nothing New", it's correct.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> This could well be the cause of the problem. To test it you could re-enable cookies for a short period to check if you encounter the same problem.
> 
> If you do, please let me know how it goes.




Hello Joe,

I've just noticed an oddity that is most likely related to shortened lists:
Usually, I logon early in the morning and leave the ASF tab active all day. Works well - *but *- there seems to be a problem with your program's interpretation of "visiting". At shortly after 2pm local time, I find this text in the top notification row: "Welcome, pixel. You last visited: Today at 12:43 PM."
Not surprisingly, only "New posts" added to after 12:43 show in the list. 

If I may hazard a guess, your program might have a timer that runs down for - guessing only - 30 minutes after my last keyboard or mouse action on its browser tab, then considers my "visit" ended. If that were the case, increasing the timer to 3 or 4 hours would help all those of us who feel we don't see enough posts.


----------



## Joe Blow

pixel said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> I've just noticed an oddity that is most likely related to shortened lists:
> Usually, I logon early in the morning and leave the ASF tab active all day. Works well - *but *- there seems to be a problem with your program's interpretation of "visiting". At shortly after 2pm local time, I find this text in the top notification row: "Welcome, pixel. You last visited: Today at 12:43 PM."
> Not surprisingly, only "New posts" added to after 12:43 show in the list.
> 
> If I may hazard a guess, your program might have a timer that runs down for - guessing only - 30 minutes after my last keyboard or mouse action on its browser tab, then considers my "visit" ended. If that were the case, increasing the timer to 3 or 4 hours would help all those of us who feel we don't see enough posts.




Hi Pixel,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.

Yes, the current user session timeout is set to 30 minutes. The problem I have with extending it to three or four hours is that it would give a very distorted impression of how many people are actually online at ASF. If I set to three hours, those who hadn't interacted with the forums for over two and a half hours would still be showing up in the list of "Currently Active Users" and would be considered online. Twenty or thirty minutes are usually the default user timeout time periods for this reason.

When this happens to me I just select the "Today's Posts" option in the "Quick Links" drop down menu and review recently updated threads to see if I have missed anything I want to read. I find that I now use both this and the "New Posts" feature to review recently posted content.

However, I am certainly open to suggestion, and compromise if there are others who feel that this is something that they'd like to see changed. If anyone else has an opinion one way or the other on the issue, please feel free to let me know by posting in this thread.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Pixel,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
> 
> Yes, the current user session timeout is set to 30 minutes. The problem I have with extending it to three or four hours is that it would give a very distorted impression of how many people are actually online at ASF. If I set to three hours, those who hadn't interacted with the forums for over two and a half hours would still be showing up in the list of "Currently Active Users" and would be considered online. Twenty or thirty minutes are usually the default user timeout time periods for this reason.
> 
> When this happens to me I just select the "Today's Posts" option in the "Quick Links" drop down menu and review recently updated threads to see if I have missed anything I want to read. I find that I now use both this and the "New Posts" feature to review recently posted content.
> 
> However, I am certainly open to suggestion, and compromise if there are others who feel that this is something that they'd like to see changed. If anyone else has an opinion one way or the other on the issue, please feel free to let me know by posting in this thread.




Thanks Joe,

yes, there are always ramifications: tweak a parameter for one reason, and you'll suffer side effects in another area. One way out of the predicament would be two timers: One for site stats, the other for content display. But that would probably require heaps of reprogramming: too much cost for too little benefit.

Of course, your suggested detour via Quick Links is a neat way around the problem. As it takes 2 clicks and has to be known to be used, it tends to be forgotten and underused.


----------



## pixel

PS to my last post:
Although I have selected "Ignore General Chat", the list of "Today's Posts" is still showing them.
That's been another reasons why I haven't been keen on the detour via quick links.


----------



## tinhat

I often leave ASF open in my browser window. Perhaps this is why I often get no new posts when I come back to it. This would suggest that the web page is pulling info - perhaps advertising - via client side javascript. I'll start making sure I close any open windows when I finish my browsing session and see how I go.


----------



## Buckfont

G'day Joe,

Is it me, or has the home page shrunk from it's normal size. Seems to be that the lettering is smaller and the blue side columns are wider than usual. I know I'm getting older but hopefully not to the extent that I'm getting that forgetful ! Thanks, Bf


----------



## Joe Blow

Buckfont said:


> G'day Joe,
> 
> Is it me, or has the home page shrunk from it's normal size. Seems to be that the lettering is smaller and the blue side columns are wider than usual. I know I'm getting older but hopefully not to the extent that I'm getting that forgetful ! Thanks, Bf




Hi BF, give this a try: Hold down the CTRL key and press "+". 

Let me know if that works.


----------



## Buckfont

Joe Blow said:


> Hi BF, give this a try: Hold down the CTRL key and press "+".
> 
> Let me know if that works.




Presto Joe, worked a treat. I did give my keyboard a good clean all over this morning so must have pushed a few buttons at the same time to trigger the shrink. Glad to know I now won't have to go and see one! Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow

Buckfont said:


> Presto Joe, worked a treat. I did give my keyboard a good clean all over this morning so must have pushed a few buttons at the same time to trigger the shrink. Glad to know I now won't have to go and see one! Thanks.




Glad to hear it worked!


----------



## Joe Blow

My apologies to all for the delay in cleaning up the forex spam attack that occurred today. It was just very bad timing unfortunately. I was away from the PC this afternoon and the spammers hit very soon after I left.

Usually spam gets put into a moderation queue, but these guys were smart not to include links and it made it out into the open forum immediately.

Anyway, it has all been cleaned up now. Sorry that it took so long.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> My apologies to all for the delay in cleaning up the forex spam attack that occurred today. It was just very bad timing unfortunately. I was away from the PC this afternoon and the spammers hit very soon after I left.
> 
> Usually spam gets put into a moderation queue, but these guys were smart not to include links and it made it out into the open forum immediately.
> 
> Anyway, it has all been cleaned up now. Sorry that it took so long.




Hi Joe,

don't feel bad about it; most of us would've had a good laugh, no harm done.
You certainly deserve a break - given the work you do, even more than everyone else.

So, thanks again and  be assured that your effort is truly appreciated!


----------



## Joe Blow

pixel said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> don't feel bad about it; most of us would've had a good laugh, no harm done.
> You certainly deserve a break - given the work you do, even more than everyone else.
> 
> So, thanks again and  be assured that your effort is truly appreciated!




Pixel, thank you for the understanding and the kind words.  

Unfortunately, spammers are relentless and they never stop. I'm usually pretty good at keeping them out but sometimes they manage to sneak in under the radar as they did today.


----------



## Julia

Significant page loading problems over the last few days.  Becoming very frustrating.  Back arrow going to "Problem loading page:  try again later".
Multiple attempts to access threads by having to exit site, log in again.


----------



## Julia

Cannot now edit last post.  I wanted to post example of what I'm getting.  Herewith:

stfoot">
'
adlass/deli"htt/ajstle ':'
adlass/deli"htt/ajstle '="c id="3_ss="Math.s jor(Math.rg" om()*99999999999="c if (! M/diused) M/diuseds="c,';> wrdiv>("m po"+"stfoot"> '
wrdiv>("?zg ot iss="potarent=_blank");> wrdiv>('m postb=' "3_s="c if ( M/diuseds!="c,') wrdiv>("m posex clasrs + M/diused);> wrdiv>( px;">et ? 'm postx;">et='+ px;">et :>( px;"ac alSet ? 'm postx;">et='+ px;"ac alSet : ''));> wrdiv>("m pos rs + escape(wbr ow ("m posorr0" + escape( orr0" er)="c if ( uote"xt) wrdiv>("muote"xt + escape( uote"xt)="c if ((ot">of( M/dict0)s!="cclasfy bd') && ( M/dict0.lasstrine(0,4) =="c ("m posct0 + escape( M/dict0)="c }c if ( mmm_fo) wrdiv>("m posmmm_fo=1");> wrdiv>("' s\/ po"+"stf>");>//]]>le=sm/div> no/div> . Sorry'
adlass/deli"htt/cktle in=a3ff87bem postb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE' tarent='_blank' class="cl'
adlass/deli"htt/avwtle izg ot iss="potb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HEREisc/qu=a3ff87bem postt0 { url}' '0'iv cl''oot"> no/div> s= s="righrdiv">lti+ href="s de_qu rt Post"&lang:; s="righrdivgies to alking"> awayhttp://wwing"> awa ttack thaw" onclick"postst_lar_left"> href="hh4http://wwing"> awaIt waely. I waacy t_larb"httpruh4do=mailmem"postst_lar_left"> _
awa_ely. o include" clmn/user-offline.
Btst_lar_left"> href=""http://www.a just very bad v> ilmember&ressttack tv> i Minto a moderation q. Asclassost>eln,lt amcom/nof
F h6wv> <> v> v> < 17v> <<> v> 6th-July8" r0, php?do=newreply&1:13 AM ilmember&ressttack tv> alt= Iber&ams="ke
ms/sanyg onlineeet" tmte"> F /div>Log& iSecurdiy War<..!!"> h6wv> <> v> < 47v> <<> v> 13th-Decom/fo8" 08, php?do=newreply&9:04 AM ilmember&ressttack tv> n578lassost hrepx;nged&et" tmuch, S hlti+ g wrdiv>div> c=c="http:"/div umbsbov class="="us/div>NDply&p=82410666.php?u=1"Gree!-- sclaserererer awaIt wae_cc1315.bcpckforwwing"> awaIt ws/divAd/userTrac rs BEGINclasers!=s="powreA> h6wv> <> ( aws ad/.c eOdiv ply.}kforwwad/.trac<(60438, 741841kforwwing"> awaIt< class="="uaely.p /button0; offline0;
17v> trac<.ad/use.net/S ngnTrac aely. pbsbov class="="us/divAd/userTrac rs >NDplaserererefaulttarstterhe il/ais px;nge. Welow is aldo=mafi/ewye;">$4" src=).s="p(p://www.(ssave clall F$('.w)= _upage_d" class=').s Locat el_he il/= $('.maum- el .>Loca').he ilckforu

About ten attempts to access threads in the usual way now.  Might as well give up.
No problems at all on any other site.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia, sorry to hear that ASF is causing you problems.

Is anyone else experiencing ASF site performance issues that are similar to what Julia is describing?

Everything seems fine from my end. Am happy to investigate further if others are also having problems.


----------



## Julia

Joe it has just taken me nine attempts to access your post.  Unable to get there via my usual means of Quick Links/Today's Posts, finally succeeded instead via "New Posts".

It's very annoying.  Are you only going to investigate if I'm not the only one having difficulty?


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> It's very annoying.  Are you only going to investigate if I'm not the only one having difficulty?




With site performance issues it's often hard to tell if it's an isolated issue or more widespread. If it's isolated, there's usually nothing I can do. In those cases it's usually ISP or PC related.

ASF is actually quite fast for me tonight, but I'm on Optus Cable and not far from the Brisbane CBD. If others are experiencing problems similar to yours it helps to know so I can get a sense of how widespread the problem is. 

Sometimes these site performance issues can be traced to particular ISP, or geographical area. In other instances it is server related. However, it always helps to have confirmation that more than one person is experiencing issues.


----------



## pixel

Julia said:


> Joe it has just taken me nine attempts to access your post.  Unable to get there via my usual means of Quick Links/Today's Posts, finally succeeded instead via "New Posts".
> 
> It's very annoying.  Are you only going to investigate if I'm not the only one having difficulty?




Hi Julia,

if nobody else has the problem, it's most likely a corruption in your web browser.
Firstly we'd need to know what browser you're using: if it's MS Internet Explorer, which version, when installed, etc. With Firefox or Chrome, many of IE's problems simply don't exist.
We'd also need to know the operating system - Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8, ... ?

Sometimes, only the cache of a single web page may be corrupted; then only that website will display the chaotic behaviour that you describe. In such a case, it may suffice to clear the history; in the latest Firefox version, you find that under the option "History". In IE, it would be something similar. When done, shut down your computer and see whether it's OK after restart.
Otherwise, it's quite possible that you caught a virus that gobbles up all resources. But if other websites perform OK, that's less likely.


----------



## Julia

I use Firefox.  I have had absolutely no problem with any other site.
ASF is OK today.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Julia said:


> I use Firefox.  I have had absolutely no problem with any other site.
> ASF is OK today.




What OS are you running, Win 7? 8? Is firefox up to date? Have you tried another browser, like Chrome, to see if you still get the same problem?


----------



## Julia

All is OK today, as I've already said.  If it was my OS, Ff updates or anything like that, presumably I'd be having difficulty with other sites as well.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Julia said:


> All is OK today, as I've already said.  If it was my OS, Ff updates or anything like that, presumably I'd be having difficulty with other sites as well.




Seriously? Trying to help and you give zero information in reply. Don't ask then if you're the expert and know how everything will react. 

Enjoy the problems.


----------



## Julia

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Seriously? Trying to help and you give zero information in reply. Don't ask then if you're the expert and know how everything will react.
> 
> Enjoy the problems.




?????   I asked when I had a problem.
I subsequently reported there was no ongoing problem.

But thank you indeed for the wish to 'enjoy problems'.  Very grown up of you.


----------



## pixel

Julia said:


> I use Firefox.  I have had absolutely no problem with any other site.
> ASF is OK today.




Good to hear, Julia;
that would support my suggestion that some ASF data arrived, or became, corrupted *on your PC only.* You had probably switched your computer off and restarted it, before you found everything AOK again.

Unless you tell Firefox otherwise, any temporary data are cleared out when you switch off. 
Next time something similar happens, try deleting downloaded history; in most cases, that alone will do the trick, and you only have to close and re-open the Browser, rather than rebooting the PC.


----------



## Julia

Thank you, pixel.


----------



## Joe Blow

Is anyone else currently experiencing sluggish site performance, especially when posting or sending a PM?


----------



## Bronte

Yes Joe, we had lots of trouble posting earlier on the 'Trading The SPI (Open)' thread.
I think it is a problem with *our* internet connection....nothing for you  to worry about :1zhelp:


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Is anyone else currently experiencing sluggish site performance, especially when posting or sending a PM?




I did earlier, but now it seems to be back to normal.


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:


> Is anyone else currently experiencing sluggish site performance, especially when posting or sending a PM?



Yes, Joe, I did this morning.   Took about a whole minute to empty PM Inbox.  All seems OK now.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for the feedback.

I'm not sure if it's ASF or my internet connection, or both. I contacted the host and they couldn't see any problems, but some techs are better than others so you can never be sure.

I'm still experiencing intermittent issues, but hopefully whatever the problem is will resolve itself soon.


----------



## Uncle Festivus

Joe Blow said:


> Is anyone else currently experiencing sluggish site performance, especially when posting or sending a PM?




I am having to wait for up to a minute after clicking the post/send button for a post before it gets posted - always says 'waiting for ASF'. Tried 2 computers and same result, very slow posting.

Edit-this post went through straight away? Could be thread specific - 'Gold where is it heading?' is very slow??? Thread is very big now?


----------



## Joe Blow

Uncle Festivus said:


> I am having to wait for up to a minute after clicking the post/send button for a post before it gets posted - always says 'waiting for ASF'. Tried 2 computers and same result, very slow posting.
> 
> Edit-this post went through straight away? Could be thread specific - 'Gold where is it heading?' is very slow??? Thread is very big now?




Hi UF, the length of the thread shouldn't be a concern. What you experienced may have been a temporary server problem, or perhaps even an ISP issue at your end.

Speed seems OK for me at the moment. Please let me know if you continue to experience any website sluggishness or any other performance related issues. If it persists I'll dig deeper to see if I can figure out what's causing it.


----------



## Julia

I've had the same thing intermittently over a few weeks.  Not confined to any particular thread.
Not happening on any other site for me.


----------



## Bill M

Lately I have been having issues with ASF pages loading very slowly. This afternoon I came online and clicked "new posts" and then I click for the last post of the thread I was interested in. It hung for a long period of time, 15 seconds or more, so I refreshed it and eventually it loaded in about 10 seconds. My connection is Super Fast Telstra ADSL and I am connected at 21 MBPS and all other sites like ABC Online and Westpac Online Investing which is my broker all loaded in less than a second at the same time. I did it as a test, ASF was hanging so I tested with other websites and they were fine.

This is getting more and more common these days, has anything changed lately?


----------



## debtfree

I had the same issue today. It took forever to load and a lot of times I just close out of frustration after waiting so long. I deleted downloaded history and all that then returned and tried again to find the same problem.

All other sites I visited loaded straight away, so no problems with other sites.

I came back later and it seems to be behaving alright at the moment, loading fairly quickly. Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## Joe Blow

Nothing has changed recently. I have contacted the host and their technicians are now checking the server to see if there any obvious issues.

I apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Julia

Bill M said:


> Lately I have been having issues with ASF pages loading very slowly. This afternoon I came online and clicked "new posts" and then I click for the last post of the thread I was interested in. It hung for a long period of time, 15 seconds or more, so I refreshed it and eventually it loaded in about 10 seconds. My connection is Super Fast Telstra ADSL and I am connected at 21 MBPS and all other sites like ABC Online and Westpac Online Investing which is my broker all loaded in less than a second at the same time. I did it as a test, ASF was hanging so I tested with other websites and they were fine.
> 
> This is getting more and more common these days, has anything changed lately?



+1 for me, although I don't have any" Super Fast" connection afaik.  I've previously reported this and have more or less become resigned to long waits between page loading.  Any attempt to 'hurry it up' results in the notice "this site requires that you wait 10 seconds between searches".

It's not impossible to cope with, but somewhat frustrating, and - as others have reported - doesn't happen on any other site where a mouse click brings instant screen change.

Probably a complication in diagnosis is that it happens - at least for me - about 70% of the time.  First thing in the morning it's usually less of a problem.


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe,

I've had a few problems with opening threads and/or posting over the last week or so. Mostly with those threads where a chart or other form of attachment is added.

Cheers

nulla


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Nothing has changed recently. I have contacted the host and their technicians are now checking the server to see if there any obvious issues.




The host reports that the server is running fine, and there appear to be no obvious performance issues. 

I'm wondering if it could be an ISP related issue. Could those experiencing slow page loading times please post what ISP they are using? Thanks!


----------



## Bill M

Mine was yesterday afternoon maybe around 2.30 PM. Last night and right now it is working fine, it's only sometimes it plays up.

My provider is Telstra ADSL 2+

Connection: Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1,013 / 21,666


----------



## debtfree

Mine is Telstra ADSL 2+

What are you saying Joe, maybe Telstra is targeting ASF and no one else's website?


----------



## finnsk

Mine is Telstra cable but only problem opening "The future of Australian property price"


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> What are you saying Joe, maybe Telstra is targeting ASF and no one else's website?




The technicians at the host said that they have had some other complaints about slow page loading times from other clients and after conducting an investigation had come to the conclusion that these issues were ISP related.

I didn't question them further about this but thought it was possible that a pattern may emerge if people who were experiencing performance issues posted which ISP they were using.


----------



## Uncle Festivus

I've tried 3 different computers at 3 locations - 2 with iPrimus and one at work, ISP unknown, all have the same symptoms of slow page load times up to 20-30sec and 'Waiting for response from ASF" in lower bar.  Using Firefox & IE. Going on for a few weeks now.


----------



## Julia

Westnet.  ADSL 2.  Using Firefox.


----------



## pixel

Vividwireless

10 Mbps down, 2 Mbps up; 70 ms ping to local hub
using hubs in Brisbane or Sydney, download speeds are virtually the same; uploading takes 3-4 times as long, and Pings are between 100 and 120 ms. Not bad from Perth.

Windows 7 and 8.1 (2 PCs)
Firefox latest update

ASF isn't always slow in responding. Usually, reactions are as quick as any other site. Only on odd occasions, the "busy" rotor may turn for 30 seconds or longer. I haven't found any pattern yet, except that it seems to be from ASF server down to me. I say t hat because on occasion, when I upload a new or save an edited post, the result fails to display in my browser; but when I then request the same thread in another tab/window, or on the other PC, the updated text appears as expected.

PS: Made 2 amendments; saved version came back within under 2 seconds.


----------



## nulla nulla

*Telstra Big pond Cable:*
Download speed 113 mbps; and
upload speed 2.6mbps.

*laptop runs*:
Windows 8.1;
16 gig ddr3l ram;
Intel i7-4700mq cpu;

All other sites fine.


----------



## nulla nulla

*Telstra Big pond Cable:*
Download speed 113 mps; and
upload speed 2.6mps.

*laptop runs*:
Windows 8.1;
16 gig ddr3l ram;
Intel i7-4700mq cpu; and
internet explorer 11.

All other sites fine.


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe,

I edited my initial post and saved it and it came up as a second post ????


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I edited my initial post and saved it and it came up as a second post ????




I'm not sure why that happened.  Please let me know if it happens again. Hopefully it was just a glitch.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thank you to all who have posted details of their ISP and other relevant information.

Rest assured I am investigating this issue further, and will update everyone when I know more.


----------



## Joe Blow

Has anyone noticed any improvement, or are page loading times still slow?


----------



## Uncle Festivus

Still slow, in fact probably a bit slower - tried the property and gold threads and waited for up to a minute (property) for them to load, but after that they loaded relatively fast. Tried a few others with no pattern ie some would load instantly and yet others had to have a think about it. Appears to be thread size related??? as the larger ones took the longest time to load initially??


----------



## Julia

About the same for me, Joe.  It's not all the time.  Not usually a problem if just reading through a thread, going to the next one, but if, eg writing, checking, posting and then editing a post that can often result in long delays.

This morning the site came up quickly but there was about a 40 sec wait after I'd gone to Quick Links, then Today's Posts.


----------



## pixel

This afternoon, response times are much slower than usual.
The first call-up took about a minute; requesting "Today's posts" not much quicker.
Bringing up this thread and opening it for a reply took still 15-20 seconds.

However, earlier today I also had almost instantaneous response. So it's very inconsistent.

PS: Ookla Speedtest reports about 10 Mbps to my local node (Perth), and only about 1 Mbps slower to Sydney. So it's unlikely related to the distance.
Anyway, the last update (PS) was accepted and confirmed within a second...


----------



## Joe Blow

Sill working on this. Thank you all for your patience.

If those of you who have been experiencing slow page loading times could let me know if you notice an improvement I would be very appreciative.

I'm trying different things to try and improve performance. Please let me know if you notice a difference.


----------



## notting

Been slow for me.
Little better last day or two.


----------



## Joe Blow

Just another quick update on this. In the next day or so ASF will be moving to a new server that should perform much better than the one we are currently on.

I will update this thread once the server migration is complete. Hopefully there will be a significant improvement in performance once we are on the new server.


----------



## pixel

Thanks Joe,

earlier this morning, one of my replies timed out completely; but when I requested ASF from scratch and recalled the thread, response time was again a couple of seconds, and my reply turned out to have been accepted.

I'll watch with interest how the new server will perform.


----------



## Boggo

Hi Joe

Seems to be a bit of a delay in threads loading.

I just posted in the Potential Breakouts thread, no piccy, just a link and some text I timed at 23 seconds from when I clicked Submit Reply until it appeared.

Site is not really slow as such but it definitely takes much longer to load than what it used to.

(Edit - This initial post above only took seven secs !)


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi Boggo, ASF was supposed to move to a new server today but due to a technical problem we are now scheduled to migrate to the new server tomorrow morning sometime.

Hopefully by tomorrow afternoon these slow page loading times will be a thing of the past.

Apologies for the delay.


----------



## Boggo

Joe Blow said:


> Apologies for the delay.




No need to apologise Joe, it's just a bit of feedback for you
It is just a bit slower than normal but still better than a lot of others.
We have been spoiled a bit with the speed it normally operates at.

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

It's taking a little longer than anticipated to configure the new server and copy all the files across from the old one, so regrettably there has been another delay.

I will update again when I know more.


----------



## Uncle Festivus

I assume things are happening at the server level so will put things down to that, but ASF is now pretty much non usable due to the delays now, and I keep getting this error nearly every time....


----------



## Joe Blow

Due to continued unexpected technical issues being encountered there will unfortunately be another minor delay.

I apologise for the inconvenience, but have been told that the server migration will almost certainly proceed tomorrow morning.

Thank you all for your continued patience.


----------



## debtfree

Thanks for the update Joe. Ok it's another day but being updated about what's happening makes it better than being left in the dark wondering if you're attending to the problem. Thanks once again.


----------



## Joe Blow

The server migration will be happening within the next 30 minutes. ASF will be closed for a short time while the migration is in process.

Please avoid posting any charts or other attachments until the server migration is complete and I have given the all clear.


----------



## Joe Blow

OK, we're now live on the new server. Please report any issues to me in this thread.


----------



## Joe Blow

Apologies for the extended down time but unfortunately these things rarely go smoothly.


----------



## piggybank

Joe Blow said:


> Apologies for the extended down time but unfortunately these things rarely go smoothly.



 Hey Joe,

Everything appears to be running ok from this end.

There's no need to apologize to anyone here. Like me, I think most of the members are only too grateful to have such a great facility to express opinions/views and help others with advice on a wide variety of subjects but mainly money and the sharemarkets

Keep up the excellent work Joe - the special one!!

Cheers
David (alias piggybank)


----------



## pixel

piggybank said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Everything appears to be running ok from this end.
> 
> There's no need to apologize to anyone here. Like me, I think most of the members are only too grateful to have such a great facility to express opinions/views and help others with advice on a wide variety of subjects but mainly money and the sharemarkets
> 
> Keep up the excellent work Joe - the special one!!
> 
> Cheers
> David (alias piggybank)




hear! hear! here too


----------



## Julia

In trying to move from page 1 to page 2 I'm getting blank page, then the message that "the page you are trying to view cannot be shown",   or just a jumble of letters and symbols.

I have screenshot of both but the "Manage Attachments" facility isn't coming up in full:  starts then just stops leaving blank screen.

Going instead to "Last" brings up the second page eventually.


----------



## Julia

I tried to edit the above to add that I had no indication that the post had gone through, added this, clicked on Save, and nothing happened.  Gave up after about a minute.


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi Julia, sorry to hear you are experiencing problems after the server migration. I am not experiencing similar issues to the ones you are describing. However, I would be very interested to hear if anyone else is. I am finding that ASF loads much faster now after the server upgrade. The attachment manager loads fine for me and editing posts is not a problem.

My suggestion is to clear your browser's cache and temporary internet files and then restart your PC. If that doesn't help, try using a different browser to see if this problem is unique to one browser or if it is happening on multiple browsers.

If anyone else is experiencing problems, please let me know in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## pixel

I'm using Firefox, which I keep automatically updated to the latest version.
This computer runs Windows 8.1.
No problem since the server switch. Shall try to attach and edit.

attached this chart in "Advanced Edit" mode:




2nd edit: The first edit was successful and the result came back after about 2 seconds.

3rd edit is now from another PC, running Windows 7. (but still Firefox. I don't like IE)
Page refreshed instantly here as well.


----------



## Joe Blow

There has been little feedback on ASF's website performance since the migration to the new server on February 6th. I am assuming this means that very few have been experiencing any performance issues since then.

If you have been experiencing any issues or problems after the server migration, please let me know in this thread. In the absence of any negative feedback I will assume that everything is fine, and breath a sigh of relief.


----------



## Boggo

All back to how it used to be Joe, no news is good news


----------



## Joe Blow

Boggo said:


> All back to how it used to be Joe, no news is good news




That's what I was hoping to hear. Thanks for the feedback Boggo!


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> In the absence of any negative feedback I will assume that everything is fine, *and breath a sigh of relief.*




You can, Joe. 

Thanks for the effort. It's been very successful.


----------



## So_Cynical

Hey Joe

This came up when i visited the site this afternoon.
~


----------



## Joe Blow

I haven't noticed anything but I'm running some checks and getting the host to check into it too.

Thanks for letting me know!

Has anyone else received a similar warning?


----------



## Joe Blow

My checks didn't find any Malware but I am still waiting to hear back from the host.

The domain name in that warning is the Sydney Game Fishing Club.


----------



## sval62

Joe Blow said:


> I haven't noticed anything but I'm running some checks and getting the host to check into it too.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> Has anyone else received a similar warning?




Yes l had the same,just 2minutes ago


----------



## Joe Blow

sval62 said:


> Yes l had the same,just 2minutes ago




Was it on a particular thread?


----------



## tech/a

Yeh on the home page 
Ok on the I pad


----------



## So_Cynical

Home page for me...ASF loads for like 1 second then the malware warning comes up.


----------



## Joe Blow

Is everyone on an iPad, or are desktop users also getting this? Could those who are getting this warning please let me know what virus protection software you are using? I'm just trying to figure out if everyone getting this warning has something in common.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Is everyone on an iPad, or are desktop users also getting this? Could those who are getting this warning please let me know what virus protection software you are using? I'm just trying to figure out if everyone getting this warning has something in common.
> 
> Thanks for the help!




I've just moved around from home page through main menu.
No warning like so-cynical's 

I'm working on a 64-bit Intel desktop with Windows 8.1, protected by Trend Micro Titanium.

PS: This edit is from another 64-bit Windows 7 desktop. Same browser (Firefox) and Trend Micro. No danger warning on this box either.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks Pixel.

The host can't find anything on the server, so I suspect that it is the virus detection software giving a false positive. Could someone using the software please report ASF as a false positive and then hopefully the warning will just go away.

I haven't been able to find any evidence to suggest that ASF is infected with malware.


----------



## Joe Blow

OK, now I'm getting a warning on Chrome. Looking into it.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Started getting this screenshot last login on Chrome. Mozilla and IE have reports of malware  but presented differently to the Chrome screenshot below. Bypass is in the "Detail".


----------



## Bintang

I can access ASF from my iPad at the moment but  I get malware warnings when :
- using Safari on a Macintosh
- chrome on a PC

cannot make any posts using the PC. only from iPad.
I tried shutting down virus protection on the PCs but it doesn't help


----------



## Joe Blow

I've temporarily killed the ads. I suspect it may be a rogue advertisement.

Let me know if the warning goes away.


----------



## Bintang

Joe Blow said:


> I've temporarily killed the ads. I suspect it may be a rogue advertisement.
> 
> Let me know if the warning goes away.




No joy. i've tried several times.

Ipad still ok though.


----------



## Bintang

Joe Blow said:


> I've temporarily killed the ads. I suspect it may be a rogue advertisement.
> 
> Let me know if the warning goes away.




Joe, this might be of interest.

I am able to access the site from my PC without any trouble using a proxy web server.


----------



## Muschu

tech/a said:


> Yeh on the home page
> Ok on the I pad




Same here


----------



## Joe Blow

Is everyone still getting warnings?


----------



## Bintang

Joe Blow said:


> Is everyone still getting warnings?




On Mac and PC yes.

iPad still ok


----------



## Julia

Yes, Joe.  I have just opened my computer and found the exact same message.  Only able to access ASF after clicking on "ignore this warning'.
Checked other sites and no problem there.
While typing this I've had more warnings flash across the screen.
Pretty alarming.

Desktop PC.  Using Vipre antivirus.
Despite accessing after clicking on "ignore this warning", I'm still getting a red bar across the top of the screen saying "Reported Attack Site !   "  with the options of 

"Get me out of here"

or

"This isn't an attack site."


----------



## Julia

Further to above, clicking on the option "This isn't an attack site", the following came up.
I'm out of here.


----------



## notting

Yeah, you can make a killing out of this!  Sue Google!


----------



## pixel

Same as Julia:

I also clicked "This isn't ..." and was directed to the warning page.
Firefox has since removed the red bar across, and I trust Trend Micro to prevent any malware.
That aside, even Google has admitted that the site hasn't acted suspiciously in the last 90 days.

Sometimes, these watchdogs are too clever for their own good. It's happened to me on a couple of occasions, that my web hosting service had been blacklisted - either by some disgruntled competitor, or because another client hosted on the same server made a boo-boo - and it took the Server Admin several days to clear our "reputation".


----------



## sasch

Hi Joe,

Chrome is displaying different details at my end compared to Pixel's.


----------



## qldfrog

still active todaysame details as last posts


----------



## Joe Blow

This should now be fixed. I am waiting for Google to complete a website review, then hopefully all the warnings will disappear.

My apologies for the inconvenience and please let me know if these warnings start coming up again. 

Thanks!


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> This should now be fixed. I am waiting for Google to complete a website review, then hopefully all the warnings will disappear.
> 
> My apologies for the inconvenience and please let me know if these warnings start coming up again.
> 
> Thanks!




Site came up clean this morning.
Last night, after closing down my browser, I also ran a Malware Check on my PC.
The last reported Hack attempt - from a different site - was in late January and had been thwarted.


----------



## skyQuake

Hi Joe Blow, apparently its an ad from www.sgfc.com.au

_The site ahead contains malware

Attackers currently on www.sgfc.com.au might attempt to install dangerous programmes on your computer that steal or delete your information (for example, photos, passwords, messages and credit cards)._


----------



## Joe Blow

skyQuake said:


> Hi Joe Blow, apparently its an ad from www.sgfc.com.au
> 
> _The site ahead contains malware
> 
> Attackers currently on www.sgfc.com.au might attempt to install dangerous programmes on your computer that steal or delete your information (for example, photos, passwords, messages and credit cards)._




You just started getting this warning when the ads came back?


----------



## So_Cynical

Joe Blow said:


> You just started getting this warning when the ads came back?




Seems to be intermittent now, i posted in a thread and got that warning (google) but don't get the warning now when first visiting the home page or refreshing etc.

PC using chrome from SE Asia.


----------



## Joe Blow

OK thanks for the feedback guys, I'm looking into it now.


----------



## burglar

I could not post or PM before dawn!

Safari and iMac


----------



## Joe Blow

I think we're finally clean. What a nightmare! 

Let me know if you encounter any further warnings. Thanks!


----------



## Buckfont

Thanks for all your hard work Joe with all the ups and downs, to keep this show on the road.


----------



## tech/a

Joe Blow said:


> I think we're finally clean. What a nightmare!
> 
> Let me know if you encounter any further warnings. Thanks!




What was that all about?


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> What was that all about?




Some hacker managed to get some code into the ad serving software and it was referencing other code on that sgfc.com.au website, which had also been compromised. I had to re-install the latest version of the software, and dig the malicious code out of the database. What takes time is figuring out what the problem is, where it is, how to get rid of it and how to shut the scumbag hacker out. 

I need a beer or three and a Nurofen. That was a right headache.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Joe Blow said:


> Some hacker managed to get some code into the ad serving software and it was referencing other code on that sgfc.com.au website, which had also been compromised. I had to re-install the latest version of the software, and dig the malicious code out of the database. What takes time is figuring out what the problem is, where it is, how to get rid of it and how to shut the scumbag hacker out.
> 
> I need a beer or three and a Nurofen. That was a right headache.




So those of us that bypassed it and went in to ASF anyway should be panicking and running around like a headless chook right about now? Or was it just ad software that has a nosey around to see what we've been searching for, for a customised advertisement?


----------



## Value Collector

Joe Blow said:


> I need a beer or three and a Nurofen. That was a right headache.




Indeed, Good work Joe


----------



## Joe Blow

ThingyMajiggy said:


> So those of us that bypassed it and went in to ASF anyway should be panicking and running around like a headless chook right about now? Or was it just ad software that has a nosey around to see what we've been searching for, for a customised advertisement?




I was one of those who bypassed it and went right in and I haven't noticed any issues. I wouldn't worry, although I can't say with 100% certainty that it was completely benign. Most virus protection software is pretty good at blocking any truly malicious stuff, which I don't think this was.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Joe Blow said:


> I was one of those who bypassed it and went right in and I haven't noticed any issues. I wouldn't worry, although I can't say with 100% certainty that it was completely benign. Most virus protection software is pretty good at blocking any truly malicious stuff, which I don't think this was.




Yeah it mentioned that it could extract data such as passwords and credit card numbers etc, which are all stored in files the browser generates when you select "save password" etc.? Guess we'll find out if accounts and funds start doing weird things


----------



## nulla nulla

skyQuake said:


> Hi Joe Blow, apparently its an ad from www.sgfc.com.au
> 
> _The site ahead contains malware
> 
> Attackers currently on www.sgfc.com.au might attempt to install dangerous programmes on your computer that steal or delete your information (for example, photos, passwords, messages and credit cards)._




I run Nortons 360. I received a warning that "sgfc" had attempted to attack my laptop but had been prevented. Nortons 360 is updated fairly regularly. So far so good.


----------



## Julia

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Yeah it mentioned that it could extract data such as passwords and credit card numbers etc, which are all stored in files the browser generates when you select "save password" etc.? Guess we'll find out if accounts and funds start doing weird things



+1.  So, Joe, what would you suggest we do if this happens again?  Having clicked on the option 'trust this site' and gone ahead, I'm feeling somewhat vulnerable.  Just because nothing particularly untoward has happened in the immediate day after is no indication that there isn't something lying in wait for the future.  The idea of passwords etc being accessed is very worrying.

If antivirus software on the part of us as individuals is deemed to be sufficient protection (and I hope it is), shouldn't the ASF antivirus etc protections have prevented the whole unfortunate event?

I am not laying blame anywhere.  Just wanting to know what the situation actually is and what one should do if it happens again.


----------



## Bintang

Julia said:


> +1.  So, Joe, what would you suggest we do if this happens again?




Julia, if you haven't already done so you should do a full-scan of your PC using your anti-virus software.

I exposed a Macintosh and a Windows PC to this incident last night.
I use ESET security on both computers.
A full scan of the Macintosh turned up nothing but a scan of the Windows PC reported a single 'infiltration' and a single file (connected with the Chrome browser) that required cleaning.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> +1.  So, Joe, what would you suggest we do if this happens again?  Having clicked on the option 'trust this site' and gone ahead, I'm feeling somewhat vulnerable.  Just because nothing particularly untoward has happened in the immediate day after is no indication that there isn't something lying in wait for the future.  The idea of passwords etc being accessed is very worrying.
> 
> If antivirus software on the part of us as individuals is deemed to be sufficient protection (and I hope it is), shouldn't the ASF antivirus etc protections have prevented the whole unfortunate event?
> 
> I am not laying blame anywhere.  Just wanting to know what the situation actually is and what one should do if it happens again.




Julia, if this happened again, which of course I hope it doesn't, I would suggest that as a precaution people should probably avoid the website until any Malware is removed. Most of this low level hacking is nuisance stuff, like vandalism and in the vast majority of cases it's the work of teenagers rather than criminals. 

I must admit to being a little embarrassed. There's only been a small handful of incidents in almost eleven years and I guess I had taken my eye off the ball a little. This one took me by surprise. ASF had never been sidelined by Google like that before.

I would advise everyone to keep a good virus/malware protector installed and active at all times. Even the free ones are usually OK. This is more than enough to protect you from most of the stuff that you're likely to run into of the web. As a precaution, always run a scan on your system after any incident such as this.

Apologies to all for the inconvenience and I will do my best to ensure that this doesn't happen again.


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> ... Apologies to all for the inconvenience ...



Hey Joe,
The tipping comp did not update yesterday.


----------



## Joe Blow

burglar said:


> Hey Joe,
> The tipping comp did not update yesterday.




Hi Burglar, the competition has now been updated.


----------



## Joe Blow

Just a little more on the hacking incident. The actual malicious code was disabled very quickly but Google continued to display the warnings until they had conducted a website review. Unfortunately, this took about 12 hours. I understand that this is their process but after the code was disabled the risk to anyone visiting ASF was nil. The amount of time the warnings were displayed made the whole incident seem worse than it actually was.


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:


> Julia, if this happened again, which of course I hope it doesn't, I would suggest that as a precaution people should probably avoid the website until any Malware is removed.



OK.
Bintang, thanks:  scan reports that one threat was averted.


----------



## Ann

Hi Joe, I am having enormous difficulty today, it is like the old dial up days, maybe even worse. Once I log out and reboot all my other sites are fine. Before I reboot it clogs up all my sites. Here is dreadful once I manage to actually get back into the site. Love the place too much to give up though! 

Cheers Ann


----------



## Joe Blow

Ann said:


> Hi Joe, I am having enormous difficulty today, it is like the old dial up days, maybe even worse. Once I log out and reboot all my other sites are fine. Before I reboot it clogs up all my sites. Here is dreadful once I manage to actually get back into the site. Love the place too much to give up though!
> 
> Cheers Ann




Hi Ann, thank you for your feedback and kind words.

I'm sorry to hear of your issues with ASF today. All I can suggest for now is to clear your browser cache and delete your temporary internet files and then restart your PC and see if that helps. Sometimes unplugging the modem and then plugging it back in is worth trying also.

We migrated from one server to another earlier this month and all of the feedback regarding website performance since the move has been universally positive, so it's disappointing to hear of your issues with ASF today. I thought that I had finally gotten on top of all issues relating to website performance.

If you could visit again in the next few days and let me know if you are still experiencing the same issues, I would be very appreciative. That will at least let me know if it is a temporary problem or not.

Thanks!


----------



## Ann

Joe Blow said:


> If you could visit again in the next few days and let me know if you are still experiencing the same issues, I would be very appreciative. That will at least let me know if it is a temporary problem or not.




All seems OK Joe, I was here a couple of times on Monday and tonight, both days normal speed. It may have been problems my end, maybe with iinet. I will check it out next Sunday just in case.


----------



## Joe Blow

Ann said:


> All seems OK Joe, I was here a couple of times on Monday and tonight, both days normal speed. It may have been problems my end, maybe with iinet. I will check it out next Sunday just in case.




Thanks for getting back to me Ann. I'm happy to hear that everything is OK now, and I hope it continues.


----------



## pixel

Ann said:


> All seems OK Joe, I was here a couple of times on Monday and tonight, both days normal speed. It may have been problems my end, maybe with iinet. I will check it out next Sunday just in case.




Hi Ann,

Did you by any chance install a new Bob, Bob lite, or ~2 recently?
The reason I ask: I spent a couple of hours last Sunday to reinstall Bob2 at a friend's place, who couldn't even start his PC, let alone make a phone call. Had to reset Bob (with a toothpick  ) and start from scratch. Connect his PC with an Ethernet cable into port 1 and then use IE11 on address http://10.1.1.1 to kick off the Wizard.

Humming along now - although my friend is again inundating me with silly joke emails. :1zhelp:


----------



## Julia

Ann said:


> All seems OK Joe, I was here a couple of times on Monday and tonight, both days normal speed. It may have been problems my end, maybe with iinet. I will check it out next Sunday just in case.




I'm with Westnet, part of iinet, and yes they did have problems on that weekend.
It must have been widespread because I eventually gave up trying to get them on the phone after waiting more than an hour for someone to answer.  I was unable to get a connection at all during that time.
So probably not to do with ASF, Joe.


----------



## Ann

pixel said:


> Hi Ann,
> 
> Did you by any chance install a new Bob, Bob lite, or ~2 recently?
> The reason I ask: I spent a couple of hours last Sunday to reinstall Bob2 at a friend's place, who couldn't even start his PC, let alone make a phone call. Had to reset Bob (with a toothpick  ) and start from scratch. Connect his PC with an Ethernet cable into port 1 and then use IE11 on address http://10.1.1.1 to kick off the Wizard.
> 
> Humming along now - although my friend is again inundating me with silly joke emails. :1zhelp:




No pixel, i did nothing new....it was just my normal day on Bloomberg, Incredible Charts and then ASF.




Julia said:


> I'm with Westnet, part of iinet, and yes they did have problems on that weekend.
> It must have been widespread because I eventually gave up trying to get them on the phone after waiting more than an hour for someone to answer.  I was unable to get a connection at all during that time.
> So probably not to do with ASF, Joe.




Well there you go Julia, that's most likely what it was! 

I am surprised you had to wait so long, iinet help desk is usually spot on within minutes. Enormously helpful help desk whenever I have needed them. I should chart them to see how they are traveling!

Edit: Oooo it has just dumped...buying op?!


----------



## pixel

Julia said:


> I'm with Westnet, part of iinet, and yes they did have problems on that weekend.
> It must have been widespread because I eventually gave up trying to get them on the phone after waiting more than an hour for someone to answer.  I was unable to get a connection at all during that time.
> So probably not to do with ASF, Joe.




Thanks for the info, Julia;

You may have just burst my bubble: If I just happened to arrive at the right time when their Server had come up again, that would explain why my connection attempts were successful. And my friend thought it was my sheer genius  Oh well - I won;t tell them


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Burglar, the competition has now been updated.




Sorry to say, Joe! 

It has happened again!!


----------



## Joe Blow

burglar said:


> Sorry to say, Joe!
> 
> It has happened again!!




Hi burglar, I have done a manual update for the moment and will investigate further to find out why the automatic update is failing on some days.


----------



## Julia

pixel said:


> Thanks for the info, Julia;
> 
> You may have just burst my bubble: If I just happened to arrive at the right time when their Server had come up again, that would explain why my connection attempts were successful. And my friend thought it was my sheer genius  Oh well - I won;t tell them



Sorry, pixel.  I'm sure the timing was irrelevant and your brilliance remains unquestioned.


----------



## Bill M

Hi Joe, I had a page appear that I have not seen before. I was on the BHP thread, I think I was on page 123. I wanted to jump to page 121 so I clicked that page tab and I had this page appear after 2 attempts:


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi Bill, ASF is filtered through a CDN (Content Delivery Network) service called CloudFlare, for increased speed and security.

The page you got indicated that ASF's server was down momentarily. If this happens again, just click the "Retry for a live version" link at the top right of the page and ASF will come up as soon as the server is back online. If you get these pages often, please let me know as it could be indicative of a problem.


----------



## Julia

Bill M said:


> Hi Joe, I had a page appear that I have not seen before. I was on the BHP thread, I think I was on page 123. I wanted to jump to page 121 so I clicked that page tab and I had this page appear after 2 attempts:



I've also had it two or three times plus another page which advises of an "encoding error".
Sometimes I can just back arrow and have another go but sometimes have to shut down and start over again.

Then clicking on the icon which takes one to the first new post sometimes doesn't work.

PS just after I posted the above I got the screen mentioned above:


----------



## Julia

screenshot referred to above;


----------



## Joe Blow

Thank you all for the feedback. I will look into all the issues mentioned and see what I can do.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> I've also had it two or three times *plus another page which advises of an "encoding error".*




Hi Julia, this appears to be an issue with Firefox only. Are you using the latest version of Firefox (36.0)?


----------



## Boggo

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Julia, this appears to be an issue with Firefox only. Are you using the latest version of Firefox (36.0)?




I am running Firefox v36, have had that window pop up once but it disappeared after a few seconds and then the page loaded.
Didn't have that pop up with v35.


----------



## pixel

Boggo said:


> I am running Firefox v36, have had that window pop up once but it disappeared after a few seconds and then the page loaded.
> Didn't have that pop up with v35.




I'm still sitting on Firefox 35.0.1
And I haven't seen those error pages either.

Firefox is downloading the update now. We'll see how it goes. If need be, I'll reset.


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Julia, this appears to be an issue with Firefox only. Are you using the latest version of Firefox (36.0)?




Yes, Firefox, sorry don't know what version.


----------



## pixel

Julia said:


> Yes, Firefox, sorry don't know what version.




Click on Help and then "About Firefox".
Not only will that show you the version, but it will also tell you whether it's time to download and install a new upgraded version.


----------



## Julia

Thanks, pixel.


----------



## Joe Blow

Good evening all! 

My apologies for that 30 minutes of downtime ASF just had. I'm not quite sure what caused it, but everything seems to back to normal now.


----------



## explod

Hi joe, my ipad was stolen last week and atm have no way of replying to you. Hope this posts up.  Should have it sorted later this week.

Atb explod


----------



## explod

I can text on 0417 055 627 explod


----------



## craft

Might just be a problem my end but ASF is not working properly on Internet Explorer. Pages don't load completely and IE hangs and crashes.  Other sites are still working fine for me using IE. I'm posting this from Chrome where ASF seems to be working O.K.


----------



## pixel

craft said:


> Might just be a problem my end but ASF is not working properly on Internet Explorer. Pages don't load completely and IE hangs and crashes.  Other sites are still working fine for me using IE. I'm posting this from Chrome where ASF seems to be working O.K.




I've dumped IE years ago.
No problem with Firefox, except when there's a global glitch or a problem with my ISP.


----------



## tech/a

Same my end
Ok on I Phone


----------



## Joe Blow

craft said:


> Might just be a problem my end but ASF is not working properly on Internet Explorer. Pages don't load completely and IE hangs and crashes.  Other sites are still working fine for me using IE. I'm posting this from Chrome where ASF seems to be working O.K.




I received a similar report this morning from another ASF member using IE and I think it's safe to say that whatever the issue is, it is clearly IE related.

I'll look into it, but would like to suggest that ASF members using IE consider moving to another browser. Both Chrome and Firefox are solid browsers and support for IE is only going to get worse once Microsoft's new browser is released later this year.


----------



## debtfree

As you know Joe it was me this morning reporting in with the same problem as others.

All websites and other forums I've went to and even ASF main forum page all worked perfectly until I clicked onto a thread/post in ASF, then it just kept spinning and not loading completely. 

I took Joe's advice and changed to Firefox and all is ok now and all works fine. It a little different but anyway, I've now moved on to a new browser and so be it.

Q: Joe ... Since IE all works fine elsewhere as seems to be the case with others, except in ASF threads what is the real problem? Does it take more work your end to keep it compatible with IE rather than Firefox or Chrome? 

Cheers ... Debtfree


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Q: Joe ... Since IE all works fine elsewhere as seems to be the case with others, except in ASF threads what is the real problem? Does it take more work your end to keep it compatible with IE rather than Firefox or Chrome?




In the last few years, almost every serious browser related issue has been IE related. Chrome and Firefox seem to be better supported, more robust browsers. I'm not sure I remember ASF ever having an issue specific to either Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## CanOz

Wow, people still use IE...

I've been a FireFox user for eons now, but admit even it has trouble from time to time, especially the plugins.


----------



## VSntchr

CanOz said:


> Wow, people still use IE...
> 
> I've been a FireFox user for eons now, but admit even it has trouble from time to time, especially the plugins.



Yeah, whenever I have to use IE7 for a government or bank site that demands it - I feel like :bricks1:
I like to run Firefox for my trading platform (Chrome has java issues) and Chrome for ASF and other websites.
I have a pretty consistent experience with ASF on chrome, any issues that I have ever had have been site wide rather than browser specific and have been rectified quickly...


----------



## Joe Blow

I think (hope?) the issue with IE has now been resolved. If those using IE are still experiencing any difficulties while browsing ASF please let me know.


----------



## myrtie100

Hi Joe
The mobile sites Whats New button isn't working for me anymore. It registers the search button when I click on it. 
So then I try to search for posts since my last visit which comes up with nothing. 
So I change the search to since yesterday and sort last post first. This shows a number of pages not sorted as requested and when I try to view the other pages it says there are no entries. 
Is there something wrong at your end or is it my phone?


----------



## Joe Blow

myrtie100 said:


> Hi Joe
> The mobile sites Whats New button isn't working for me anymore. It registers the search button when I click on it.
> So then I try to search for posts since my last visit which comes up with nothing.
> So I change the search to since yesterday and sort last post first. This shows a number of pages not sorted as requested and when I try to view the other pages it says there are no entries.
> Is there something wrong at your end or is it my phone?




Hi Myrtie, what phone and browser are you using? It shouldn't matter I guess but it's always nice to know.

I just checked using Chrome on an iPhone 4S and everything seems OK. Try clearing your browser's cache and browsing history, then power down your phone and give it another try. In Chrome this is: Settings -> Privacy -> Clear Cache and Clear Browsing History.


----------



## myrtie100

Sorry should have said!
Chrome on my android Samsung. 
I did try clearing the data, but didn't power down. I'll try that.


----------



## myrtie100

No. Still not working for me :-(


----------



## Joe Blow

myrtie100 said:


> No. Still not working for me :-(




Sorry to hear it Myrtie. I'm not sure what the problem is to be honest. Come back to the phone later and give it another try. Sometimes minor issues like these turn out to be glitches that somehow fix themselves. Test it again tonight or tomorrow and let me know if you are still having trouble.


----------



## myrtie100

It's still not working properly. I think it has something to do with a recent chrome update. 
I'm using Firefox instead without any issues


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for the feedback Myrtie. Unfortunately, I still haven't managed to figure out what the problem is. If others are experiencing similar issues while browsing ASF using a phone or a tablet please let me know in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## fiftyeight

Often I look at old posts

I select a member and then view forum posts

It will come up with the number of pages of posts the member has made, but I cannot view the earliest posts

Is the number of pages wrong or I can not access posts that far back?


----------



## Joe Blow

fiftyeight said:


> Often I look at old posts
> 
> I select a member and then view forum posts
> 
> It will come up with the number of pages of posts the member has made, but I cannot view the earliest posts
> 
> Is the number of pages wrong or I can not access posts that far back?




Hi fiftyeight, this has been an issue for some time and although I have done some investigating in the past I have been unable to find a solution. I will look into it again today and let you know if I can figure out what the problem is.


----------



## fiftyeight

Joe Blow said:


> Hi fiftyeight, this has been an issue for some time and although I have done some investigating in the past I have been unable to find a solution. I will look into it again today and let you know if I can figure out what the problem is.




Thanks Joe, greatly appreciated


----------



## Joe Blow

The News Headlines widget on the front page has been temporarily removed while issues with it are debugged and fixed.

My apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## MrBurns

When I get an email notification of a reply to to a thread the link takes me to where I last was I think, it should take me to the latest post.


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> When I get an email notification of a reply to to a thread the link takes me to where I last was I think, it should take me to the latest post.




I'll take a look and see if I can figure out how to change this. In any case, ASF will be migrating to a new forum platform in the coming weeks and there will be a new notification system to get used to. I will take a closer look at how it works and see if it links to the last unread post or the most recent post.


----------



## MrBurns

Joe Blow said:


> I'll take a look and see if I can figure out how to change this. In any case, ASF will be migrating to a new forum platform in the coming weeks and there will be a new notification system to get used to. I will take a closer look at how it works and see if it links to the last unread post or the most recent post.




Thanks Joe, good luck with the upgrade


----------



## bigdog

Joe I have big problems with the upgrade

How do I see the latest posting?
-- currently presents the very first posting
=============================================

My Dow Jones posting was based upon my Excel sheet
-- one excel line was one ASF posting line

Now has many spacing lines
Source: http://finance.yahoo.com 














 *The NYSE DOW closed  LOWER ▼ -23 points or ▼ ### on #### 
Symbol …........Last …......Change....... * 

 Dow_Jones 19,918.88 ▼ -23.08 ▼ -0.12% 

 Nasdaq____ 5,447.42 ▼ -24.01 ▼ -0.44% 

 S&P_500___ 2,260.96 ▼ -4.22 ▼ -0.19% 

 30_Yr_Bond____ 3.13 ▲ 0.01 ▲ 0.16% 



NYSE Volume          2,874,374,750           

Nasdaq Volume          1,489,304,250 













 *Europe           

Symbol... .....Last ….....Change....... * 

 FTSE_100 7,063.68 ▲ 22.26 ▲ 0.32% 

 DAX_____ 11,456.10 ▼ -12.54 ▼ -0.11% 

 CAC_40__ 4,834.63 ▲ 0.81 ▲ 0.02% 










 *Asia Pacific 






Symbol...... ….......Last .....Change…...... * 




 ASX_All_Ord___ 5,691.80 ▲ 29.80 ▲ 0.53% 

 Shanghai_Comp 3,139.56 ▲ 2.13 ▲ 0.07% 

 Taiwan_Weight 9,118.75 ▼ -85.51 ▼ -0.93% 

 Nikkei_225___ 19,427.67 ▼ -16.82 ▼ -0.09% 

 Hang_Seng.__ 21,636.20 ▼ -173.60 ▼ -0.80% 

 Strait_Times.__ 2,882.04 ▼ -19.66 ▼ -0.68% 

 NZX_50_Index_ 6,851.87 ▲ 49.11 ▲ 0.72% 


========================================================

The posting review button is hiddent in [More Options]

===========================================

My "*NYSE Dow Jones finished today at:" posting for today is not listed in new posts??*

*==================================*

I have to go out now but will report other problems later

John


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi John, I am happy to help you adjust your Excel sheet or create an alternative to make sure that your *NYSE Dow Jones finished today at: *thread continues as it has before. Please contact me via PM.


----------



## notting

Well done Joe and co for putting the 'like' option in. 

That will be hugely attractive for posters and will attract many new users. 
So often you want to say you like something rather than reply. 

But most of all it's great to get feedback on what you post and groom your activity to peoples predispositions. People get addicted to the 'likes' as well so it encourages them.

I couldn't find any way of logging in on my phone when I checked in last night.  Not sure whether I missed the obvious or it is an issue.

You had the greatest range of emoticons ever, it would be good if you could get them back some how.


----------



## galumay

notting said:


> I couldn't find any way of logging in on my phone when I checked in last night.  Not sure whether I missed the obvious or it is an issue.




Notting, the mobile login is the little right pointing arrow on the right hand side under the ASF logo.


----------



## galumay

like this...


----------



## notting

Thanks Galumay.

Also Joe and co. I think it would be better if the 'new replies' tab came up first by default rather than the 'new topic' tab.
The new replies are more interesting and more likely to get people jumping in, imo. Thanks.


----------



## notting

notting said:


> Thanks Galumay.
> 
> Also Joe and co. I think it would be better if the 'new replies' tab came up first by default rather than the 'new topic' tab on the home page.
> The new replies are more interesting and more likely to get people jumping in, imo. Thanks.




A moment of angst as I couldn't see how to edit one of my posts which I need to to alot!!! I hit the reply button and here I am editing my post.


----------



## notting

Nope,  You can't edit your posts once posted.  That's a problem.


----------



## galumay

Yes, I have messaged Joe about that, I think the plan is to have it set to a short time for fixing typos etc.


----------



## galumay

fixed by Joe, its 20 minutes now.


----------



## notting

Cool thanks.


----------



## notting

Testing if I can edit


----------



## Joe Blow

Guys, it's not an edit button, it's the word "Edit" and a little pencil icon next to the time of your post.

Can you see it?


----------



## Joe Blow

galumay said:


> no



This is what it looks like for me.


----------



## Joe Blow

Okay, I've figured it out. You guys with more than 1000 posts are in another user group. Hold on.

Edit: Now it should be fixed!


----------



## galumay

yep, do you want to clean this page up Joe?


----------



## bigdog

Joe 

I can not find you to PM

How do I fix my Excel file posting "*NYSE Dow Jones finished today at'*
*-- NOW CREATED MANY EMPTY LINES*

*
Source: http://finance.yahoo.com 














 The NYSE DOW closed  LOWER ▼ -23 points or ▼ ### on #### 
Symbol …........Last …......Change.......  

 Dow_Jones 19,918.88 ▼ -23.08 ▼ -0.12% 

 Nasdaq____ 5,447.42 ▼ -24.01 ▼ -0.44% 

 S&P_500___ 2,260.96 ▼ -4.22 ▼ -0.19% 

 30_Yr_Bond____ 3.13 ▲ 0.01 ▲ 0.16% 



NYSE Volume          2,874,374,750           

Nasdaq Volume          1,489,304,250 













 Europe           

Symbol... .....Last ….....Change.......  

 FTSE_100 7,063.68 ▲ 22.26 ▲ 0.32% 

 DAX_____ 11,456.10 ▼ -12.54 ▼ -0.11% 

 CAC_40__ 4,834.63 ▲ 0.81 ▲ 0.02% 










 Asia Pacific 






Symbol...... ….......Last .....Change…......  




 ASX_All_Ord___ 5,691.80 ▲ 29.80 ▲ 0.53% 

 Shanghai_Comp 3,139.56 ▲ 2.13 ▲ 0.07% 

 Taiwan_Weight 9,118.75 ▼ -85.51 ▼ -0.93% 

 Nikkei_225___ 19,427.67 ▼ -16.82 ▼ -0.09% 

 Hang_Seng.__ 21,636.20 ▼ -173.60 ▼ -0.80% 

 Strait_Times.__ 2,882.04 ▼ -19.66 ▼ -0.68% 

 NZX_50_Index_ 6,851.87 ▲ 49.11 ▲ 0.72% 









*


----------



## Joe Blow

John, I have sent you a PM. Click the PM icon button towards the top right of your screen and send me a PM in reply with a copy of your Excel file.

We will figure out a solution.


----------



## bigdog

Joe Blow said:


> John, I have sent you a PM. Click the PM icon button towards the top right of your screen and send me a PM in reply with a copy of your Excel file.
> 
> We will figure out a solution.




Can you please send again

How do I upload file?

Post reply or upload file which is first?


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Can you please send again
> 
> How do I upload file?
> 
> Post reply or upload file which is first?



PMs are like posts now in that you can attach files to both. You will see an "Upload A File" button just below the posting interface when you are composing a post or a PM. Click this and navigate to the Excel file on your PC and attach it to either your post or the PM. Either way, I will receive it.


----------



## Joe Blow

Evening all, I have just received a report from an ASF member that they are receiving the following warning concerning our SSL certificate.




Is anyone else receiving a similar warning or having difficulty in accessing ASF?  Please let me know in this thread if you are. Thanks!


----------



## PZ99

Not me. And I logged on from 3 different computers / locations today.


----------



## Parse

It could be just the common name mismatch and his browser. I think your SSL cert is for aussiestockforums.com but the site could be www.aussiestockforums.com 
Ask him to try aussiestockforums.com and see if the warning goes away.

He could also view the certificate and make sure it's for this site - in case something is redirecting him to another site.


----------



## pixel

It could be as simple as clearing page history before reloading the site.
I use the specific bookmark https://www.aussiestockforums.com/
Never any problems.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for the feedback guys. Given that nobody else has reported any issues, it would seem to be an isolated incident. I'm beginning to suspect it may be either a malware or antivirus software issue at the user's end.


----------



## Ves

Joe Blow said:


> Evening all, I have just received a report from an ASF member that they are receiving the following warning concerning our SSL certificate.
> 
> View attachment 72666
> 
> 
> Is anyone else receiving a similar warning or having difficulty in accessing ASF?  Please let me know in this thread if you are. Thanks!



I get the same message a lot when I'm using the IE browser (version 11) on my work PC (Windows 7).   Have seen the same thing on other forums too.

Not sure what causes it.  Doesn't happen on every single page.  Possibly to do with the advertising.  If you close the SSL certificate warning by clicking the 'X' it generally keeps coming up until you've closed it a dozen or so times.  You cannot even close the browser window until it stops appearing.

Never had the SSL certificate come up when using Chrone/Mozilla on the same PC.

Would highly doubt it's malware related given my office runs pretty good security (but not impossible I guess).


----------



## PZ99

Joe Blow said:


> Evening all, I have just received a report from an ASF member that they are receiving the following warning concerning our SSL certificate.
> 
> View attachment 72666
> 
> 
> Is anyone else receiving a similar warning or having difficulty in accessing ASF?  Please let me know in this thread if you are. Thanks!




I have now received this message at a work computer I'm using - came up after I clicked about 3 pages. The machine in question is heavily restricted (in the kiosk) so it could be something to do with that. Cheers.


----------



## Boggo

Hi Joe.

It may be just my end but lately I have noticed that the site is a bit slower to load and just now it took a while to upload a chart I just posted.
In posting reply about one third of the chart showed up and then it paused for a while before slowly loading the rest of the pic.

I haven't noticed any difference on other sites. Just thought you may be interested or others may be able to advise if they have noticed anything.

Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for the heads up Boggo. I'll check with the host and see if they can identify the problem.

If anyone else has noticed any issues with slow page loading times or other website delays please let me know in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Logique

ASF seems seems ok here - but Boggo may be experiencing local web conditions, plenty of that lately with the NBN rollout.


----------



## pixel

Logique said:


> ASF seems seems ok here - but Boggo may be experiencing local web conditions, plenty of that lately with the NBN rollout.



No problems here either. 
Happy to confirm that none of the NBN debacles around me have affected my speed (touch wood  ) because I'm connected through Vividwireless for years.


----------



## Joe Blow

Boggo, you still experiencing issues with slow page loading times?


----------



## Boggo

Joe Blow said:


> Boggo, you still experiencing issues with slow page loading times?




Will check on the computer when I get home, currently on iPhone and all seems fine.


----------



## Boggo

On the computer now and it seems ok.

Yesterday it was slow when I clicked on "New Posts" and seemed to stall for a period during chart uploads and when I clicked on "Mark all read" it seemed to hang there way longer than usual.
No other sites or emails etc showed any hesitation and my adsl was at its usual 8.9 Mbps which is what prompted me to see if anyone else noticed anything.

Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow

I've spent the morning tweaking ASF's server. Hopefully the site is loading faster now.


----------



## Parse

This site has always been pretty good for me. Didn't notice any speed change, but then I don't think I would notice anyway.


----------



## pixel

Like Parse, I haven't noticed any difference between ASF and any other websites either. New or recent posts show up almost instantly since I discarded the General Chat forum from the search; but that may also be due to only 8 or 10 of the "first 20" being displayed.


----------



## Joe Blow

My apologies for the temporary interruptions to service this morning. ASF is having some minor server issues that have required a few unexpected server reboots. I am hoping that the worst is now behind us and that it will be smooth sailing from here.

Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Joe Blow

Woke up this morning and ASF's server was down and apparently had been for the previous four hours. A server reboot fixed everything. No idea what caused the downtime but I will investigate further.

My apologies for the inconvenience caused. Please carry on.


----------



## PZ99

Probably will be viewed upon as pointless but ASF has just logged a million posts in its database.

This includes all the deleted content from all the baddies and bannees of the past including the odd unwise nun and other utter nutters such as yours truly...

So well done Joe for keeping the site in between the flags for 14+ years 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1000000/


----------



## Joe Blow

PZ99 said:


> Probably will be viewed upon as pointless but ASF has just logged a million posts in its database.




Yes, I noticed that was happening this morning. You managed to snare the millionth post. I can honestly say that when I started ASF back in 2004 I never imagined that it would get to one million posts, or still be around 14 years later. 

Thanks to all those who have contributed to the incredible body of knowledge contained within the 24,485 threads here.  



PZ99 said:


> This includes all the deleted content from all the baddies and bannees of the past including the odd unwise nun and other utter nutters such as yours truly...




That makes around 35,000 deleted posts. Based on my own observations, most of those were spammers with trolls and serial pests coming in second and third.



PZ99 said:


> So well done Joe for keeping the site in between the flags for 14+ years
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1000000/




You're welcome.


----------



## barney

Joe Blow said:


> Based on my own observations, most of those were spammers with trolls and serial pests coming in second and third.




I know you had to control whatever situation arose with the crazy NUN Joe, but I have to say that he was an absolute crack up of a poster and I was sorry to see him leave the flock


----------



## Joe Blow

barney said:


> I know you had to control whatever situation arose with the crazy NUN Joe, but I have to say that he was an absolute crack up of a poster and I was sorry to see him leave the flock




I regret having to ban nunthewiser, and a few others as well. He was quite the character but sadly was one of those cases where his personality seemed to change almost overnight. If he sees this and contacts me, maybe we can work something out?


----------



## bigdog

Tipping Competition for Full CY 2019
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/tipping-competition-for-full-cy-2019.34408/

Joe this forum has 178 postings

When I scroll to find the oldest post ASF displays is: 
Dec 27, 2018 #52

I can not locate my Dec 24 posting for my four entries 2019 comp which was prior to #52


Found my Dec 24 posting on search but has no link



Please note there is no page "10" to select entries prior to #52


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> I can not locate my Dec 24 posting for my four entries 2019 comp which was prior to #52
> 
> Found my Dec 24 posting on search but has no link
> View attachment 91262




@bigdog, your post in that thread can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1007087/


----------



## bigdog

Thank you Joe

Notice now that I can now view all postings back to the first posing (previously limited to page 9)


----------



## Logique

Joe fyi,
just in the last couple of days, my usual proprietary Chromium-based browser has been refusing entry to ASF. It's delivering a malware warning, see copied image under.
I have needed to switch to the standard Chrome browser to use ASF.


----------



## Joe Blow

Logique said:


> Joe fyi,
> just in the last couple of days, my usual proprietary Chromium-based browser has been refusing entry to ASF. It's delivering a malware warning, see copied image under.
> I have needed to switch to the standard Chrome browser to use ASF.
> View attachment 91333




Hi Logique, I just ran a check on that URL with Sucuri and I'm not getting any report of malware. I also tried accessing the exact same URL with Chrome and didn't get any warnings, so I can only assume that it's a false positive. Very strange.

Has anyone else been having any similar issues?


----------



## SirRumpole

Joe Blow said:


> Has anyone else been having any similar issues?




No, from a Firefox user.


----------



## BoNeZ

When I sign in and click on the "NEW POSTS" button I usually have several pages and am told it's showing results 1 to 20 of n but sometimes I get a blank page with no threads.

The reason is the threads I've chosen to ignore are still counted and just not displayed. If the first twenty plus threads are ones I'm ignoring I get a screen with no threads at all.

 If I click to "show Ignored Content" I get a full page of threads but it's ones I want to ignore.

Is this a bug or the forum software working as designed?

Se below. I'm being shown results 1 to 20 of 152 but it's actually displaying nothing.


----------



## Joe Blow

tmstu said:


> When I sign in and click on the "NEW POSTS" button I usually have several pages and am told it's showing results 1 to 20 of n but sometimes I get a blank page with no threads.
> 
> The reason is the threads I've chosen to ignore are still counted and just not displayed. If the first twenty plus threads are ones I'm ignoring I get a screen with no threads at all.
> 
> If I click to "show Ignored Content" I get a full page of threads but it's ones I want to ignore.
> 
> Is this a bug or the forum software working as designed?
> 
> Se below. I'm being shown results 1 to 20 of 152 but it's actually displaying nothing.




Hi tmstu, this sounds like it may be a bug with the plugin that handles that feature. I'm not sure. It's the first time I've come across it but it may have something to do with the number of threads that you're ignoring.

Let's do a little troubleshooting. Click on "New Posts" again and then immediately click on the "Recent Posts and Threads" text link that you will see on the far right, as illustrated below.

Does that give you a list of threads?


----------



## BoNeZ

Joe,

I don't always start with a page with no threads. When I first sign in and check on "New Posts" I sometimes start with 20 threads on the first page but as I read them the ones I ignore move up and I will see 19 threads then 18, then 17... and eventually none.

To answer your troubleshooting question

When I click on "New Posts" I currently only get one thread displayed on page 1 




When I click on "Recent Posts and Threads" as suggested I get 20 posts on the first page which I've either viewed (so they are no longer new) or ignored.


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi tmstu, the "New Posts" button gives you a list of threads that contain new posts that you have not read, while the "Recent Posts" link gives you a list of all recent threads whether or not you have read them. When using "Recent Posts", threads containing posts you haven't read will have their titles in bold, while threads you have read up until the most recent post will be unbolded.

It seems likely (based on your screenshots and posts) that the issue you are experiencing is because you tend to read through most threads with new posts each visit. Your description of "New Posts" displaying fewer threads as you read them is consistent with this.  If you have a lot of threads on ignore this would tend to exacerbate the situation. If this is the case, I suggest using the "Recent Posts" link to see all recent threads that have been updated with new posts rather than "New Posts".

ASF will be upgrading to a new version of this software later this year which I think deals with the "New Posts" and "Recent Posts" feature much better than the version we currently use.

Please let me know if you have any further questions, would like further clarification, or if there is anything else I can do to assist.


----------



## noirua

Every company is claiming their latest web browser is the fastest one yet. So, which one really is the fastest? I took them to the test bench -- and here's what I found.
*What's really the fastest Windows 10 web browser today?*
https://www.zdnet.com/article/whats-really-the-fastest-windows-10-web-browser-today/


----------



## PZ99

Any issues with the site? I couldn't access it for about 2 hours today. (Firefox or Chrome)


----------



## Joe Blow

PZ99 said:


> Any issues with the site? I couldn't access it for about 2 hours today. (Firefox or Chrome)




I didn't notice any down time. Did anyone else?


----------



## Zaxon

PZ99 said:


> Any issues with the site? I couldn't access it for about 2 hours today. (Firefox or Chrome)




No problems here.  And I'd soon notice if there wasn't 150 new dividend imputation credits messages posted per hour.


----------



## PZ99

Must be my computer then. It wouldn't load from about 6pm to around 8:30pm (Sydney)

At one point I had "XML Parsing Error: unexpected parser state" on Firefox and a "too long response" on Chrome.

No issues with any other sites at the time.


----------



## Joe Blow

PZ99 said:


> Must be my computer then. It wouldn't load from about 6pm to around 8:30pm (Sydney)
> 
> At one point I had "XML Parsing Error: unexpected parser state" on Firefox and a "too long response" on Chrome.
> 
> No issues with any other sites at the time.




Sounds like it might have been a temporary ISP routing issue. I happens every now and again to me with TPG.


----------



## Joe Blow

My apologies if the ASF website has been a little slow for the last hour or so. There is some maintenance happening on the server at the moment and it appears to be having an impact on performance.

It should be all over in about ten minutes.


----------



## Joe Blow

OK, everything is back to normal now.


----------



## sptrawler

I thought it was my computer. lol


----------



## PZ99

I thought it was the Russians.


----------



## Joe Blow

PZ99 said:


> I thought it was the Russians.


----------



## noirua

Hi Joe, I tried to post a reply to 'Miner' on the OEX thread.  This message keeps coming up: 
Please enter a message with at least 3 characters.
The number of characters in the reply was 231.


----------



## Joe Blow

noirua said:


> Hi Joe, I tried to post a reply to 'Miner' on the OEX thread.  This message keeps coming up:
> Please enter a message with at least 3 characters.
> The number of characters in the reply was 231.




My best guess is because you are probably replying to Miner's post within the quote tags of his post. It occasionally happens.

The minimum length of a post is 3 characters. If your reply is 231 characters then it should be accepted. The only reason for it not to be accepted is if the software is not recognising your post as being 231 characters of a reply to Miner's post.

I recommend that you clear your post reply box of any previous drafts and reply to Miner's post again, ensuring that your reply commences after the end of the quote tags in his post.

I hope that helps.


----------



## noirua

Joe Blow said:


> My best guess is because you are probably replying to Miner's post within the quote tags of his post. It occasionally happens.
> 
> The minimum length of a post is 3 characters. If your reply is 231 characters then it should be accepted. The only reason for it not to be accepted is if the software is not recognising your post as being 231 characters of a reply to Miner's post.
> 
> I recommend that you clear your post reply box of any previous drafts and reply to Miner's post again, ensuring that your reply commences after the end of the quote tags in his post.
> 
> I hope that helps.




Thanks Joe, by 2030 I should get the hang of all this.


----------



## $20shoes

Any reports of rendering issues in Chrome lately? For the last few days, I've struggled get ASF loading correctly in Chrome. It looks like a very basic stripped down html page. Now it could be a browser extension but its happening in Incognito mode. 
I cleared cache etc. Hasnt resolved it. ASF loads perfectly fine in Edge browser, so it does seem to be Chrome specific. Will see if I can try this on another laptop this weekend. Im sure it must be something on my side.


----------



## rederob

$20shoes said:


> Any reports of rendering issues in Chrome lately? For the last few days, I've struggled get ASF loading correctly in Chrome. It looks like a very basic stripped down html page. Now it could be a browser extension but its happening in Incognito mode.
> I cleared cache etc. Hasnt resolved it. ASF loads perfectly fine in Edge browser, so it does seem to be Chrome specific. Will see if I can try this on another laptop this weekend. Im sure it must be something on my side.



same problem here


----------



## $20shoes

rederob said:


> same problem here



Oh thanks. Not just me then.


----------



## Trav.

I had same problem yesterday on 3 different devices at different times. Seems to be working today with no issues here.


----------



## Ann

I got thrown off the site earlier today with a message saying it wasn't a 'safe' site. When I attempt to post it can take a minute or so to actually move into the thread. This is intermittent and has been happening for a couple of weeks, this may be on my end of course. I am on Firefox.


----------



## sptrawler

I am also having trouble with the format going from normal, to a HTML stripped down version, thought it may be connection speed but other sites are o.k.
ASF has been slow to load for quite some time. IMO


----------



## Zaxon

Based on what I observed, it looked like the CSS files for some of the pages weren't being loaded.  The html content was there, but not the formatting.   Either they went missing, or the forum theme that pointed to them had an error.  Everything looks fine now though.

In addition, I've noticed the site has been quite slow at times.  My connection is fast for everything else, so something is going on with ASF's server.


----------



## $20shoes

Yes and by the way. My issue is specific to a desktop site. Loading on smartphone using Chrome seems to work A-OK for me.


----------



## explod

Yes having the same problems.   Interesting that it began about when the election was called.  All my other sites have remained perfect.

A hacker in my view.  Too much discussion on climate change probably.


----------



## Zaxon

OK.  I have done some research.  There is a style selector at the bottom of each page.  With "fixed", I'm getting CSS layout missing.  I changed it to "fluid".  Straight away all the layout corrects itself.  Currently, I can cause/uncause the error by toggling the style.

Fixed: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Fluid: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




These screen prints were taken straight after each other.

Hopefully, that should give @Joe Blow enough to go on.


----------



## qldfrog

Sa


$20shoes said:


> Any reports of rendering issues in Chrome lately? For the last few days, I've struggled get ASF loading correctly in Chrome. It looks like a very basic stripped down html page. Now it could be a browser extension but its happening in Incognito mode.
> I cleared cache etc. Hasnt resolved it. ASF loads perfectly fine in Edge browser, so it does seem to be Chrome specific. Will see if I can try this on another laptop this weekend. Im sure it must be something on my side.



Same here yesterday using chrome chrome on android.ok today


----------



## So_Cynical

Ah the fluid thing fixed it - Chrome here.


----------



## peter2

@Zaxon Thanks for the fix.  I'm "fluid".


----------



## cynic

Was struggling until recently. Seems A OK now.


----------



## peter2

@Zaxon  Thanks for the fix. I'm fluid.


----------



## Smurf1976

$20shoes said:


> Any reports of rendering issues in Chrome lately? For the last few days, I've struggled get ASF loading correctly in Chrome



I just came to the thread to ask the same question.

Looks like something from the days of Windows 3.1 which was a rather long time ago.

Problem has been intermittent but it seems OK at the moment.


----------



## sptrawler

Zaxon said:


> OK.  I have done some research.  There is a style selector at the bottom of each page.  With "fixed", I'm getting CSS layout missing.  I changed it to "fluid".  Straight away all the layout corrects itself.  Currently, I can cause/uncause the error by toggling the style.
> 
> Fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93786
> 
> Fluid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93787
> 
> 
> These screen prints were taken straight after each other.
> 
> Hopefully, that should give @Joe Blow enough to go on.



You're a legend, never a dull moment on ASF.


----------



## Bill M

My Chrome was out of order too, same as win 3.1. Then I followed switching to the fluid view and the recent posts tab has moved. Something is wrong as this has never happened with chrome before but at least it is view-able now.


----------



## Bill M

Now it's coming up with extra uninvited smileys.


----------



## qldfrog

Bill M said:


> Now it's coming up with extra uninvited smileys.
> View attachment 93792



Bill, new AI has recognised your inner happiness and automatically displays your mood smileys
Technology is amazing
I indeed saw unexpected smiley yesterday.not sure what is wrong
@joe has a tricky one here to sort..not easy..


----------



## Joe Blow

I'm not quite sure what's happening with Chrome but I'm looking into it. 

ASF hasn't changed so I suspect Chrome may have.


----------



## $20shoes

Thanks Joe. Fluid for the Win!


----------



## Joe Blow

I've switched the default style to "Fluid" for now until I figure out what's going on.


----------



## Joe Blow

I have switched the default style back to "Fixed" and things now seem OK from my end.

Is anyone still experiencing page rendering issues using Chrome?


----------



## Zaxon

Joe Blow said:


> I have switched the default style back to "Fixed" and things now seem OK from my end.
> 
> Is anyone still experiencing page rendering issues using Chrome?



Right now fixed is fine.  But the problems with fixed were intermittent before, so time will tell.


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> Right now fixed is fine.  But the problems with fixed were intermittent before, so time will tell.




OK. Thanks for letting me know.

If anyone continues to experience web page rendering issues with Chrome, please report them to me in this thread.


----------



## Logique

There was an issue on mine yesterday, but it has fixed itself today


----------



## Bill M

Hey Joe, after your post I switched back to fixed and it is stuffed again. Here is a screenshot @ 1407 Hours.


----------



## Joe Blow

OK, I think it might finally be fixed. I went through all the settings and realised that I deselected one a couple of days ago that I probably shouldn't have. I put it back the way it was and it all seems to be back to normal now.

My apologies for the inconvenience caused.


----------



## rederob

Joe Blow said:


> I put it back the way it was and it all seems to be back to normal now.



Mine has crashed back to the stripped down version as I post this.


----------



## rederob

rederob said:


> Mine has crashed back to the stripped down version as I post this.



and now is ok again....


----------



## Joe Blow

rederob said:


> and now is ok again....




I'm crossing my fingers that the most recent tweaks have solved the problem.


----------



## $20shoes

Thanks Joe. So far so good with Fixed in place.


----------



## Bill M

Yep, thanks, on fixed and all good now.


----------



## explod

Sorry Joe but mine has gone haywire again.


----------



## explod

Normal again now, it's intermittent


----------



## Joe Blow

explod said:


> Sorry Joe but mine has gone haywire again.




This issue looks like it's going to be one of those agonising process of elimination type jobs.

OK, let's see how we go now. Please let me know if it goes haywire again on Chrome.


----------



## qldfrog

Joe an hint , chrome will try to be wise and may not reload some part of the pages so your setting changes may not be visible immediately by all users
Wait a day or so before discarding what could be a valid correction
Nightmarish


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> Joe an hint , chrome will try to be wise and may not reload some part of the pages so your setting changes may not be visible immediately by all users
> Wait a day or so before discarding what could be a valid correction
> Nightmarish




Thanks for the tip. I think I've got it this time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Smurf1976

Mine's OK at the moment.


----------



## explod

I'm going fine at the moment also


----------



## So_Cynical

Chrome ok - ill stick with Fluid, its wide screen now as well...sure it wasn't for me before.


----------



## peter2

Been OK for me since Joe's latest tweak (Sunday pm) . . .  except the ASF logo doesn't appear.


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Using Chrome (fixed).


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> Been OK for me since Joe's latest tweak (Sunday pm) . . .  except the ASF logo doesn't appear.




Hi Peter, I think you'll find that will fix itself when you clear your browser's cache. The logo is now displaying correctly.


----------



## Boggo

Hi Joe
I tried to send a query via the "contact us" link on the bottom of the page but I get this response after about 10 seconds.


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi Boggo, thanks for the heads up. I'm out and about at the moment but I'll look into it as soon as I get back in.

In the meantime feel free to send me a PM if you have a query.


----------



## Boggo

Hi Joe.
I was just going to ask if there was a thread for WGX as I could only find references to the stock in other threads.
Boggo.


----------



## Joe Blow

Boggo said:


> Hi Joe.
> I was just going to ask if there was a thread for WGX as I could only find references to the stock in other threads.
> Boggo.




There was a Westgold Resources thread dating back to 2007 when it had the ASX code WGR. But WGR delisted in 2012 when Metals X Limited (MLX) acquired all of the company's shares.

Then, in December 2016, it looks like Westgold Resources had life breathed back into it when Metals X demerged its gold assets, with Westgold relisting with the ASX code WGX.

If you're happy to continue with the old Westgold Resources thread I will simply edit the thread title and change the ASX code. Otherwise, I can create a new thread if you prefer.


----------



## Boggo

Joe Blow said:


> ...
> 
> If you're happy to continue with the old Westgold Resources thread I will simply edit the thread title and change the ASX code.




Go with that Joe. I will post a few charts in there.


----------



## Ann

Hi Joe,

Just recently over the last few days when I copy and post from an article, sometimes the sentences under the heading become bold and a bigger font size as the heading. This is slightly annoying but most times I just need to highlight the sentences and press bold to cancel and then reduce the font size. Recently in the last few days I cannot get it to go out of bold no matter how many times I try. The same thing happened the other day. I had italicized a few sentences and then when I wanted to return to normal type face it wouldn't leave italics. I tried running the page done trying to keep beyond the 'inclusion zone'. Didn't work. I tried opening another window and typed in in normal type what I wanted to say and copy and pasted back to the original thread...immediately it became italics again. It is making things slightly distorted in meaning.


----------



## Joe Blow

Ann said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Just recently over the last few days when I copy and post from an article, sometimes the sentences under the heading become bold and a bigger font size as the heading. This is slightly annoying but most times I just need to highlight the sentences and press bold to cancel and then reduce the font size. Recently in the last few days I cannot get it to go out of bold no matter how many times I try. The same thing happened the other day. I had italicized a few sentences and then when I wanted to return to normal type face it wouldn't leave italics. I tried running the page done trying to keep beyond the 'inclusion zone'. Didn't work. I tried opening another window and typed in in normal type what I wanted to say and copy and pasted back to the original thread...immediately it became italics again. It is making things slightly distorted in meaning.




Good Morning Ann.

I'm not sure what is causing your issue with being unable to remove bold and italicised fonts.

I don't like to inherit formatting when cutting and pasting content so I generally paste content into an empty text document first which removes all formatting (as well as links) and then I cut or copy it again and paste it into the post reply box. Generally this leaves the paragraphs intact but removes all other text formatting such as different sized fonts and bold and italicised fonts.

I'm not sure if you're using Windows but if you are opening a new text document is as easy as right clicking on the Desktop and then selecting "New" and then "Text Document" from the menu that appears.

Doing it that way is a lot easier and less time consuming than adjusting content that has inherited font sizes and other annoying formatting that you don't want to keep.

I hope that helps.


----------



## bigdog

_*Works fine with Mozilla Firefox using windows 10*_

Original post
*US Stocks Cap Holiday Shortened Week With Modest Gains*
*The major U.S. stock indexes capped a holiday shortened week with slight gains Thursday, reversing some of the modest losses from a day earlier.*
April 18, 2019, at 5:01 p.m.

amended version
*US Stocks Cap Holiday Shortened Week With Modest Gains*
The major U.S. stock indexes capped a holiday shortened week with slight gains Thursday, reversing some of the _modest losses from a day earlier._
_April 18, 2019, at 5:01 p.m. _


----------



## Zaxon

@Joe Blow I'm getting a number of long pauses when accessing ASF. Sometimes it hangs for 30 seconds at a time, then the slowness goes away for a while.  But I experience several long pauses within a day.  I'm presuming that it's not my end, since while I'm waiting for ASF to respond, I can use other websites on other tabs with no slowness at all.

I'd be interested to hear if anyone else is experiencing ASF website slowness.  For me it's been on and off for a couple of weeks I'd guess.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Zaxon said:


> @Joe Blow I'm getting a number of long pauses when accessing ASF. Sometimes it hangs for 30 seconds at a time, then the slowness goes away for a while.  But I experience several long pauses within a day.  I'm presuming that it's not my end, since while I'm waiting for ASF to respond, I can use other websites on other tabs with no slowness at all.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear if anyone else is experiencing ASF website slowness.  For me it's been on and off for a couple of weeks I'd guess.




I couldn't connect for 20 minutes or so this evening. 

gg


----------



## Zaxon

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I couldn't connect for 20 minutes or so this evening.



Same.


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> @Joe Blow I'm getting a number of long pauses when accessing ASF. Sometimes it hangs for 30 seconds at a time, then the slowness goes away for a while.  But I experience several long pauses within a day.  I'm presuming that it's not my end, since while I'm waiting for ASF to respond, I can use other websites on other tabs with no slowness at all.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear if anyone else is experiencing ASF website slowness.  For me it's been on and off for a couple of weeks I'd guess.






Garpal Gumnut said:


> I couldn't connect for 20 minutes or so this evening.




Hi guys, I read @Zaxon's post and decided to go and make a few tweaks to try and improve performance. As usual I had a fat finger moment and got an error that brought ASF down.

Anyway, we're back online now and I've tried a few things to try and improve site performance.

Please let me know if you notice any improvements or if there are still delays when trying to load pages.

Thanks!


----------



## Zaxon

Joe Blow said:


> As usual I had a fat finger moment and got an error that brought ASF down.



lol.  I wondered if you'd rebooted the server or something along those lines.


Joe Blow said:


> Please let me know if you notice any improvements or if there are still delays when trying to load pages.



Thanks.  Will do.


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> lol.  I wondered if you'd rebooted the server or something along those lines.




I did. I rebooted the server. I restarted Apache too. But that didn't fix the problem. So I contacted support who told me that I'd messed up a configuration file. Oooops! 



Zaxon said:


> Thanks.  Will do.




Thanks.


----------



## Smurf1976

Graphics failed to load an hour or so ago but it's working fine for me now.


----------



## cynic

Your tweaks have definitely improved responsiveness for me

Thanks Joe.


----------



## myrtie100

Just testing I get notified when I'm  tagged @myrtie100 
It wasn't working, hopefully it is now.


----------



## myrtie100

No joy @joeblow it doesn't seem to be fixed.


----------



## Joe Blow

myrtie100 said:


> Just testing I get notified when I'm  tagged @myrtie100
> It wasn't working, hopefully it is now.




I'm not sure if it works when you tag yourself. Let me try and see if it works when I tag you.

@myrtie100


----------



## myrtie100

I was notified that you quoted my post, not sure if that is the same thing as tagging tho.


----------



## Joe Blow

myrtie100 said:


> I was notified that you quoted my post, not sure if that is the same thing as tagging tho.




No, you should be alerted separately to being tagged in the post. If all of your settings are correct then this is a bit of a mystery as I have tested it with another account and it is working for me.

Has anyone else been experiencing any issues with being alerted when someone tags you in a post? I'm curious about how widespread this issue is.


----------



## myrtie100

@Joe Blow these are the settings I have, I've unticked saved and re-ticked a few times.
If this is wide-spread - it could be affecting activity on the forum...


----------



## Joe Blow

The odd thing is that it's working for me. See below attachment.




I'd like to make a request that we have some test tagging in this thread so we can establish how widespread this problem is. If you are tagged in this thread and alerted to that tag, please confirm it by posting in this thread to let me know.

Thank you! 

Test tagging: @myrtie100, @Smurf1976, @SirRumpole, @Zaxon.


----------



## myrtie100

Hahaha @Joe Blow   - I was! 
How did that happen?


----------



## Joe Blow

That's great news! It looks like we're back in business. For now at least.


----------



## SirRumpole

Yes, I was alerted by a tag.


----------



## Smurf1976

I got the alert.


----------



## Zaxon

Joe Blow said:


> Test tagging: @myrtie100, @Smurf1976, @SirRumpole, @Zaxon.


----------



## peter2

Is it just me or do others using Chrome see a hodgepodge format of ASF whenever they drop in? It even happens when I log in. This has been happening for several weeks. The correct format works occasionally (~10%) and it's fixed by toggling the style parameter to "fluid".


----------



## Zaxon

peter2 said:


> Is it just me or do others using Chrome see a hodgepodge format of ASF whenever they drop in? It even happens when I log in. This has been happening for several weeks. The correct format works occasionally (~10%) and it's fixed by toggling the style parameter to "fluid".



I haven't seen any format issues.  I use Chrome, and fixed format.  I'm always logged in, so can't comment on that part.


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> Is it just me or do others using Chrome see a hodgepodge format of ASF whenever they drop in? It even happens when I log in. This has been happening for several weeks. The correct format works occasionally (~10%) and it's fixed by toggling the style parameter to "fluid".
> View attachment 95430




Hi Peter, this has happened to me on rare occasions and is usually fixed by a hard refresh (Shift + F5). I have been optimising the site for speed and page loading times and suspect that one of the tweaks I have made is the culprit.

I will look into this in more detail over the weekend and hopefully figure out what the cause is. I apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## peter2

It happened again (1st time since Frid pm) and shift+F5 didn't fix it. 
I'm not inconvenienced by it, just not a professional appearance for non regulars.


----------



## Zaxon

peter2 said:


> It happened again (1st time since Frid pm) and shift+F5 didn't fix it.



Try CTRL-F5 (not shift).


----------



## Joules MM1

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Peter, this has happened to me on rare occasions and is usually fixed by a hard refresh (Shift + F5). I have been optimising the site for speed and page loading times and suspect that one of the tweaks I have made is the culprit.
> 
> I will look into this in more detail over the weekend and hopefully figure out what the cause is. I apologise for any inconvenience caused.




@Joe Blow sometimes this self-corrects when i go from page to page then back the front page, the front page presents as it set-up


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I've made some additional adjustments. If anyone experiences the same or other issues using Chrome, please let me know in this thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## bigdog

Joe

I can now see my new thread created "Superannuation Binding Death Benefit Nominations" in "Recent Posts" 2.20PM

Noticed now moved to "Discussion in 'Medium/Long Term Investing'

Why was I not able to delete my duplicated thread?

Perhaps there was a delay!
--------------------------------------------------------------
*Previously reported this posting:*

I posted new Thread "Superannuation Binding Death Benefit Nominations" in *"General Chat*" and could not find my post in "Recent Posts"

I have now posted this thread again and can see now posted twice

I find that I can not delete one post!

Why do I not see my new thread "Superannuation Binding Death Benefit Nominations" in "Recent Posts"

I always use "Recent Posts" for everything!

Does  "Recent Posts" not display "General Chat" postings?


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe
> 
> I posted new Thread "Superannuation Binding Death Benefit Nominations" in *"General Chat*" and could not find my post in "Recent Posts"
> 
> I have now posted this thread again and can see now posted twice
> 
> I find that I can not delete one post!
> 
> Why do I not see my new thread "Superannuation Binding Death Benefit Nominations" in "Recent Posts"
> 
> I always use "Recent Posts" for everything!




Bigdog, I have deleted one of your two threads and moved the one that remains into the Medium/Long Term Investing forum.

General Chat has been removed completely from New Posts or Recent Posts searches in order to try and keep the focus on stock market and investment related content. It was either that or shut down General Chat entirely. You can still view General Chat threads by going into the forum itself and having a look around but I can't see a time in the future when it will ever be restored to the default New Posts or Recent Posts searches again.

I hope to develop a solution so that those who want to see General Chat threads in their New Posts and Recent Posts searches can do so on an individual basis by opting in via an option in their account preferences, but that may be a few months away yet.

I apologise for any inconvenience but this change was a necessary one in order to maintain ASF's focus on the stock market.


----------



## bigdog

Joe

Thanks Joe for moving

I could not delete the new threads in general chat and I assume because of your changes to General Chat!


----------



## bigdog

Joe

I am trying get to the very first posting #1 for 
*Captain Black's Share Trading Thread*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/captain-blacks-share-trading-thread.34791/

I can only get back to posting #29

Captain Black's Share Trading Thread


----------



## peter2

The link works for me (using Chrome, that still shows formatting errors displaying ASF).


----------



## captain black

bigdog said:


> I am trying get to the very first posting #1 for
> *Captain Black's Share Trading Thread*




Nothing to see there anyway bigdog, it's just the incoherent ramblings of a crazy person


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe
> 
> I am trying get to the very first posting #1 for
> *Captain Black's Share Trading Thread*
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/captain-blacks-share-trading-thread.34791/
> 
> I can only get back to posting #29
> 
> Captain Black's Share Trading Thread




bigdog, those links work fine for me. What happens when you try to go back from post #29?



peter2 said:


> The link works for me (using Chrome, that still shows formatting errors displaying ASF).




Hmmm... I thought this issue had been resolved. Strangely it's not happening for me in Chrome, so it's clearly an intermittent issue. I will do some more research and see if I can sort it out.


----------



## peter2

Joe, the chrome formatting issues are intermittent, but seem to be happening less often.  
It may be just my PC as other software are not working as they did before my hard drive crash.


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> Joe, the chrome formatting issues are intermittent, but seem to be happening less often.
> It may be just my PC as other software are not working as they did before my hard drive crash.




Thanks for the feedback Peter. I will check into it again anyway just to make sure that I haven't overlooked anything.


----------



## Zaxon

peter2 said:


> Joe, the chrome formatting issues are intermittent, but seem to be happening less often.
> It may be just my PC as other software are not working as they did before my hard drive crash.



I'm getting intermittent formatting errors as well, so it's not just your PC.  For me they started about a week ago.


----------



## rnr

Zaxon said:


> I'm getting intermittent formatting errors as well, so it's not just your PC.  For me they started about a week ago.



I've got the same problem Joe.


----------



## myrtie100

Me too.


----------



## Joe Blow

I've figured out what it is and have removed the problem. You shouldn't see it again. Unfortunately page loading times will be slower as a result.

I wish I was better at this server stuff. If anyone is a server administration genius please hit me up via PM. I could really use some assistance with an Apache module.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

myrtie100 said:


> Me too.



Is it just a Chrome prob?

No probs with Firefox on Samsung tablet  iPhone6s or Macbook Pro .

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Excuse my but in. Just trying to assist. 

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is it just a Chrome prob?
> 
> No probs with Firefox on Samsung tablet  iPhone6s or Macbook Pro .




Yes, it's just a Chrome issue. I'm a Firefox user too and have never seen the problem on Firefox.


----------



## sptrawler

I haven't had any issues on chrome, yet.


----------



## bigdog

Not fixed on posting this update today 9:40 am

I use Firefox and still problem

*It is also happening with other threads too!!!*

Today just tried Google Chrome and Internet Explorer and can only get back to #29 for both plus Firefox


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Not fixed on posting this update today 9:40 am
> 
> I use Firefox and still problem
> 
> Today just tried Google Chrome and Internet Explorer and can only get back to #29 for both plus Firefox




Bigdog, how many posts per page do you have set in your user preferences? The reason I ask is that post #29 is halfway down the page if you are set to the default 20 posts per page.


----------



## bigdog

Joe,

Was set at 10 per page

Changed all to 50 per page; is this OK

For
*Captain Black's Share Trading Thread*
The oldest I can see is #32

Should one be able to go back to the first posting for any thread?

For my Dow Jones thread I can go back to #333 June 30 2008


----------



## rnr

bigdog said:


> Joe,
> 
> Was set at 10 per page
> 
> Changed all to 50 per page; is this OK
> 
> For
> *Captain Black's Share Trading Thread*
> The oldest I can see is #32
> 
> Should one be able to go back to the first posting for any thread?
> 
> For my Dow Jones thread I can go back to #333 June 30 2008




Hi bigdog,

Try changing your preference to "Oldest post first"

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## bigdog

rnr said:


> Hi bigdog,
> 
> Try changing your preference to "Oldest post first"
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob




I agree with your suggested fix makes it possible


----------



## Logique

I've also been getting intermittent ASF page resolution issues with Chrome browser.

Stress intermittent - as it always seems to be short lived


----------



## peter2

It's 24hrs and I haven't had any issues displaying ASF properly (using chrome). 

On a lighter note Joe, I still don't see any results when I select the "show the stocks that will be higher next week" option. I know you've had difficulty with the custom coding and hope you haven't given up.


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> It's 24hrs and I haven't had any issues displaying ASF properly (using chrome).




That's good news. If anyone does please let me know in this thread.



peter2 said:


> On a lighter note Joe, I still don't see any results when I select the "show the stocks that will be higher next week" option. I know you've had difficulty with the custom coding and hope you haven't given up.




I haven't given up. Still working on that and my algorithm to predict next week's lotto numbers.


----------



## Trav.

@Joe Blow have you been having any server issues lately as I am having trouble with pages loading and the site timing out. I check my connection on another site and that loads fine.

I end up having to load site again www.aussiestockforums.com then start my session again. This mainly happens when I search for something in the forum and try to view that thread / post, but it also happened again today when replying to a post. Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow

Trav. said:


> @Joe Blow have you been having any server issues lately as I am having trouble with pages loading and the site timing out. I check my connection on another site and that loads fine.
> 
> I end up having to load site again www.aussiestockforums.com then start my session again. This mainly happens when I search for something in the forum and try to view that thread / post, but it also happened again today when replying to a post. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks




Hi Trav, yes having some issues this morning. Am currently dealing with technical support in an attempt to get it sorted out. Hopefully it will be fixed shortly.


----------



## PZ99

Hi Joe.

Sometimes I cop this when refreshing a page - doesn't last long but seen it a few times today

_*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access this resource.Server unable to read htaccess file, denying access to be safe_


----------



## Joe Blow

PZ99 said:


> Hi Joe.
> 
> Sometimes I cop this when refreshing a page - doesn't last long but seen it a few times today
> 
> _*Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access this resource.Server unable to read htaccess file, denying access to be safe_




Just consulted the techs at the hosting company. They have made some changes which will hopefully solve the problem.

Let me know if you encounter that error again.


----------



## Joe Blow

Server loads spiking hard tonight for unknown reasons. I'm not smart enough to understand why but I'll take a look under the hood and pretend I know what I'm doing.

Things have been feeling a bit sluggish for an hour or so. Sorry about that. Hopefully it'll be better soon.


----------



## Joe Blow

Okay, things are feeling a bit snappier now. Not sure what happened there. Just some random weirdness.


----------



## peter2

Yeah, reminded me of the good ole dialup days. I hit a button on ASF and had time to eat a TimTam before the page loaded.


----------



## qldfrog

peter2 said:


> Yeah, reminded me of the good ole dialup days. I hit a button on ASF and had time to eat a TimTam before the page loaded.



@Joe Blow , any clue as why when typing a post, all text format options are disabled..greyed..with only the setting(cog icon) available?
I have been busy lately so might have missed a simple fix.
But the typing mangling which was the bane of my ASF life has disappeared.


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> @Joe Blow , any clue as why when typing a post, all text format options are disabled..greyed..with only the setting(cog icon) available?
> I have been busy lately so might have missed a simple fix.
> But the typing mangling which was the bane of my ASF life has disappeared.




Click the cog icon. The other options should all come back.


----------



## HelloU

I understand why is the case but I find this weird to look at...

(as I expect to see a grouping of  A to whatever - the zero looks like an Ohh - and it makes me think the 1st grouping is letters Ohh to H - and I am too dumb to then work out where to search for CBA as my head is too empty to tell me that Ohh to H cannot be a valid group)

just sayin (sorry if discussed b4)


----------



## Joe Blow

HelloU said:


> I understand why is the case but I find this weird to look at...
> 
> (as I expect to see a grouping of  A to whatever - the zero looks like an Ohh - and it makes me think the 1st grouping is letters Ohh to H - and I am too dumb to then work out where to search for CBA as my head is too empty to tell me that Ohh to H cannot be a valid group)
> 
> just sayin (sorry if discussed b4)




It used to be A-H, but then the ASX decided to start adding numbers to ASX codes, so I needed to decide where to file threads with ASX codes that started with a number and it seemed logical to change A-H to 0-H. I understand the confusion.

If you're after a specific thread (e.g. CBA), just do a site search for it. It'll be easier to find that way. The three forums for stock threads are really just there for ease of organisation so people can quickly browse what stock threads have had posts added recently.


----------



## qldfrog

Joe Blow said:


> Click the cog icon. The other options should all come back.



They did: you are a legend 😊


----------



## HelloU

Joe Blow said:


> It used to be A-H, but then the ASX decided to start adding numbers to ASX codes, so I needed to decide where to file threads with ASX codes that started with a number and it seemed logical to change A-H to 0-H. I understand the confusion.
> 
> If you're after a specific thread (e.g. CBA), just do a site search for it. It'll be easier to find that way. The three forums for stock threads are really just there for ease of organisation so people can quickly browse what stock threads have had posts added recently.



thx
just giving fresh eyes feedback after time away.
.... and originally was not logged in so no search box, got confused about where to find A's, B's, C's etc, like a potential sign-up person may when having a site gecko, that is why i am flagging my experience.


----------



## Joe Blow

HelloU said:


> thx
> just giving fresh eyes feedback after time away.
> .... and originally was not logged in so no search box, got confused about where to find A's, B's, C's etc, like a potential sign-up person may when having a site gecko, that is why i am flagging my experience.




I appreciate the feedback. It's good to see you back.

The reason why the functionality of unregistered visitors is limited is because I want them to register and join in the fun with the rest of us ASF members. 

So if any unregistered lurkers are out there wondering why they can't explore the site as easily as they would like to, please register and come aboard the SS Aussie Stock Forums. I'm your Captain Joe Blow, and I'll be happy to show you around once you join us. 👨‍✈️


----------



## Joe Blow

I'm aware that the ASF site search is currently down and am working on getting it back up again.


----------



## Joe Blow

Site search is now back up.


----------

